# Politifact: Claim that Biden's Keystone pipeline order drove gas prices up is rated "FALSE""



## pyetro

The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
Facebook flagged the fake news too.
The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.


> Facebook posts
> stated on March 7, 2021 in a Facebook post:
> Says Joe Biden executive orders caused price increases of 50 cents in gas and 10% in food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOOD
> GAS PRICES
> GOVERNMENT REGULATION
> FACEBOOK FACT-CHECKS
> FACEBOOK POSTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden signs his first executive order in the Oval Office of the White House on Jan. 20, 2021, in Washington. (AP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Tom KertscherMarch 10, 2021
> *No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden*
> *IF YOUR TIME IS SHORT*
> 
> The average price of gas is about 34 cents per gallon higher since Biden took office.
> Experts say Biden’s orders on the Keystone pipeline and oil and gas leasing might affect future gas prices, but have no effect on current prices.
> Grocery store prices are 3.5% higher than they were one year ago and have risen less than 1% in 2021.
> See the sources for this fact-check
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spiked the price of gasoline by 50 cents and the price of food by 10%?
> That’s the claim of a post widely shared by musician Ted Nugent and others on Facebook.
> It says: "When executive orders cause gas to go up 50 cents a gallon and food costs to increase 10%, you just taxed the middle class."
> 
> 
> The post was flagged as part of Facebook’s efforts to combat false news and misinformation on its News Feed. (Read more about our partnership with Facebook.)
> Biden began issuing executive orders on Jan. 20, the day of his inauguration. The claim we’re checking was posted March 7. Let’s see what’s happened in between.
> Gas up 34 cents; orders not a factor
> Since bottoming out at $1.87 a gallon in late April 2020, gas prices have mostly been going up. The bulk of the increase came under President Donald Trump, with prices continuing to rise under Biden.
> Nationally, the average price of a gallon of gas was $2.46 on Jan. 18, the final weekly tally before Biden took office. It rose to $2.80 on March 1, the latest weekly tally before the Facebook post, according to the U.S. Energy Administration. That’s an increase of 34 cents under Biden.
> The prices were similar at GasBuddy.com: $2.41 on Jan. 19 and $2.77 on March 7 — an increase of 36 cents.
> *FEATURED FACT-CHECK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viral image
> stated on February 10, 2021 in a Facebook post
> Says Gorilla Glue tweeted, “Do not use our products on your f------ hair.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Ciara O'Rourke • February 10, 2021
> Some critics have said that Biden’s cancellation of the Keystone XL pipeline with one executive order would quickly result in higher gasoline prices. But we previously found that, for several reasons, that’s not the case. For starters, the pipeline wasn’t operating yet, so canceling it didn’t change the balance of supply and demand.
> In the same executive order, Biden placed a moratorium on oil and gas leasing in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge in Alaska. But Patrick De Haan, head of petroleum analysis for GasBuddy.com, said that action has not affected current gas prices either, because current oil supplies are not affected. The order could, however, have an impact on gas prices in a few years, he said.
> In general, a president has limited control over the weekly and monthly shifts in gasoline prices. Gas prices depend mostly on global supply and demand.
> The OPEC oil cartel and Russia have made voluntary production cuts, which has the effect of raising prices. A greater impact has been made on prices by demand, as a result of the slow but steady economic recovery from the coronavirus pandemic.











						PolitiFact - No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden
					

Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spi




					www.politifact.com


----------



## AFrench2

Wait, are you telling me the oil market is a global commodity that is highly interconnected and that the President of 1 country doesn't pull a daily lever to set the oil prices after he puts his slippers on in the morning?

Yeah, okay dude, hahahaha. Next you'll be saying Biden won the fraudulent election. XD Sad!


----------



## theHawk

Well if Politicrap and Facebook say so then it must be true.


----------



## Thoth001

pyetro said:


> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.
> The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook posts
> stated on March 7, 2021 in a Facebook post:
> Says Joe Biden executive orders caused price increases of 50 cents in gas and 10% in food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOOD
> GAS PRICES
> GOVERNMENT REGULATION
> FACEBOOK FACT-CHECKS
> FACEBOOK POSTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden signs his first executive order in the Oval Office of the White House on Jan. 20, 2021, in Washington. (AP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Tom KertscherMarch 10, 2021
> *No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden*
> *IF YOUR TIME IS SHORT*
> 
> The average price of gas is about 34 cents per gallon higher since Biden took office.
> Experts say Biden’s orders on the Keystone pipeline and oil and gas leasing might affect future gas prices, but have no effect on current prices.
> Grocery store prices are 3.5% higher than they were one year ago and have risen less than 1% in 2021.
> See the sources for this fact-check
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spiked the price of gasoline by 50 cents and the price of food by 10%?
> That’s the claim of a post widely shared by musician Ted Nugent and others on Facebook.
> It says: "When executive orders cause gas to go up 50 cents a gallon and food costs to increase 10%, you just taxed the middle class."
> 
> 
> The post was flagged as part of Facebook’s efforts to combat false news and misinformation on its News Feed. (Read more about our partnership with Facebook.)
> Biden began issuing executive orders on Jan. 20, the day of his inauguration. The claim we’re checking was posted March 7. Let’s see what’s happened in between.
> Gas up 34 cents; orders not a factor
> Since bottoming out at $1.87 a gallon in late April 2020, gas prices have mostly been going up. The bulk of the increase came under President Donald Trump, with prices continuing to rise under Biden.
> Nationally, the average price of a gallon of gas was $2.46 on Jan. 18, the final weekly tally before Biden took office. It rose to $2.80 on March 1, the latest weekly tally before the Facebook post, according to the U.S. Energy Administration. That’s an increase of 34 cents under Biden.
> The prices were similar at GasBuddy.com: $2.41 on Jan. 19 and $2.77 on March 7 — an increase of 36 cents.
> *FEATURED FACT-CHECK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viral image
> stated on February 10, 2021 in a Facebook post
> Says Gorilla Glue tweeted, “Do not use our products on your f------ hair.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Ciara O'Rourke • February 10, 2021
> Some critics have said that Biden’s cancellation of the Keystone XL pipeline with one executive order would quickly result in higher gasoline prices. But we previously found that, for several reasons, that’s not the case. For starters, the pipeline wasn’t operating yet, so canceling it didn’t change the balance of supply and demand.
> In the same executive order, Biden placed a moratorium on oil and gas leasing in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge in Alaska. But Patrick De Haan, head of petroleum analysis for GasBuddy.com, said that action has not affected current gas prices either, because current oil supplies are not affected. The order could, however, have an impact on gas prices in a few years, he said.
> In general, a president has limited control over the weekly and monthly shifts in gasoline prices. Gas prices depend mostly on global supply and demand.
> The OPEC oil cartel and Russia have made voluntary production cuts, which has the effect of raising prices. A greater impact has been made on prices by demand, as a result of the slow but steady economic recovery from the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden
> 
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
Click to expand...


Maybe you should refer to this before you believe anything politfact says.

PolitiFact.com is an American nonprofit project *operated by the Poynter Institute*









						PolitiFact - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




The Poynter Institute receives broad support from a variety of sources. Here is an alphabetical list of our funders, including all foundations, corporations, partners and individuals that gave the Poynter Institute more than $50,000 for 2020 or 2021. This list was last updated in February 2021.

Funders
Charles Koch Foundation

Democracy Fund

Environmental Defense Fund

Facebook

Foundation to Promote Open Society(*George Soros*)

Gill Foundation

Google News Initiative

Institute for War and Peace Reporting

John S. and James L. Knight Foundation

Lumina Foundation

MacArthur Foundation

Miami Foundation

National Endowment for Democracy

Newmark Philanthropies

Newton & Rochelle Becker Charitable Trust

Omidyar Network | Luminate

Rita Allen Foundation

Robert R. McCormick Foundation






						Major Funders - Poynter
					






					www.poynter.org
				




Also see:









						Facebook Fact-Checker PolitiFact Funded by Clinton Foundation Donor
					

Alberto Ibarguen, president and CEO of the Knight Foundation, one of PolitiFact's largest contributors, donated $200,000 to support the 8th annual Clinton Global Initiative University meeting in February 2015. | Media




					www.breitbart.com
				




And I would suggest looking into all those companies that fund this purveyor of propaganda.


----------



## AFrench2

So wait, wait, wait. Let me get this straight. These motherfuckers on this forum post GatewayPundit and ImARetardConservative.com articles left and right and you're cool. But when a well-respected poster puts up a Politifact article you have to *checks notes*

Take 20 minutes to look up every donor to the website and show it to all of us.


----------



## Thoth001

AFrench2 said:


> So wait, wait, wait. Let me get this straight. These motherfuckers on this forum post GatewayPundit and ImARetardConservative.com articles left and right and you're cool. But when a well-respected poster puts up a Politifact article you have to *checks notes*
> 
> Take 20 minutes to look up every donor to the website and show it to all of us.



I take it you don't like it when you confronted with facts. That is ok, because most people don't and choose to go through the world blindly. Don't you believe in doing your own research on matters?

The GatewayPundit isn't funded by any of these big corporations or the Cabal for the matter.

The Gateway Pundit is 100% owned by Jim Hoft, with no outside investors, grants, or funding. TGP is funded by paid advertising in order to provide a free news source for our readers. 





						About - The Gateway Pundit
					

About The Gateway Pundit The Gateway Pundit was originally founded in 2004 as TheGatewayPundit/blogspot.com by Jim Hoft who is the Editor of TGP. At the time the site primary wrote brief introductions and linked to other content producers serving as a hub for important current events in the...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Wyatt earp

AFrench2 said:


> Wait, are you telling me the oil market is a global commodity that is highly interconnected and that the President of 1 country doesn't pull a daily lever to set the oil prices after he puts his slippers on in the morning?
> 
> Yeah, okay dude, hahahaha. Next you'll be saying Biden won the fraudulent election. XD Sad!


Wait you telling us a anti fracking, anti drilling, anti pipeline, pro green president goal is not to make gas prices high?


----------



## AFrench2

bear513 said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, are you telling me the oil market is a global commodity that is highly interconnected and that the President of 1 country doesn't pull a daily lever to set the oil prices after he puts his slippers on in the morning?
> 
> Yeah, okay dude, hahahaha. Next you'll be saying Biden won the fraudulent election. XD Sad!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait you telling us a anti fracking, anti drilling, anti pipeline, pro green president goal is not to make gas prices high?
Click to expand...

"Wait are you telling us that if everyone were pro green and driving Teslas gas would be cheaper!? Durrhurr I'm a dumbass!"


----------



## Smokin' OP

Thoth001 said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So wait, wait, wait. Let me get this straight. These motherfuckers on this forum post GatewayPundit and ImARetardConservative.com articles left and right and you're cool. But when a well-respected poster puts up a Politifact article you have to *checks notes*
> 
> Take 20 minutes to look up every donor to the website and show it to all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you don't like it when you confronted with facts. That is ok, because most people don't and choose to go through the world blindly. Don't you believe in doing your own research on matters?
> 
> The GatewayPundit isn't funded by any of these big corporations or the Cabal for the matter.
> 
> The Gateway Pundit is 100% owned by Jim Hoft, with no outside investors, grants, or funding. TGP is funded by paid advertising in order to provide a free news source for our readers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> About The Gateway Pundit The Gateway Pundit was originally founded in 2004 as TheGatewayPundit/blogspot.com by Jim Hoft who is the Editor of TGP. At the time the site primary wrote brief introductions and linked to other content producers serving as a hub for important current events in the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
Click to expand...

 Free propaganda.

The Gateway Pundit was founded prior to the 2004 United States presidential election, according to its founder, Jim Hoft, to "speak the truth" and to "expose the wickedness of the left."
 In 2016, it provided favorable coverage of Donald Trump's presidential campaign and, after Trump's election, was granted press credentials by the White House.

_The Gateway Pundit_, and _Daily Stormer_, are routinely sued by victims of these published reports for libel and defamation."
 As a result of a number of lawsuits against _The Gateway Pundit_ over its false stories, it was reported in March 2018 that Jim Hoft had told his writers to be more careful: "I don't want any more lawsuits so we have to be really careful with what we put up."
 Hoft stated that he believes the lawsuits "are part of a multi-pronged effort to attack media outlets on the right."
en.*wikipedia*.org › wiki › The_Gateway_Pundit 

May as well  get your 'facts" from thethe Onion.


----------



## Wyatt earp

AFrench2 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, are you telling me the oil market is a global commodity that is highly interconnected and that the President of 1 country doesn't pull a daily lever to set the oil prices after he puts his slippers on in the morning?
> 
> Yeah, okay dude, hahahaha. Next you'll be saying Biden won the fraudulent election. XD Sad!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait you telling us a anti fracking, anti drilling, anti pipeline, pro green president goal is not to make gas prices high?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Wait are you telling us that if everyone were pro green and driving Teslas gas would be cheaper!? Durrhurr I'm a dumbass!"
Click to expand...

? You drinking


----------



## Thoth001

AFrench2 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, are you telling me the oil market is a global commodity that is highly interconnected and that the President of 1 country doesn't pull a daily lever to set the oil prices after he puts his slippers on in the morning?
> 
> Yeah, okay dude, hahahaha. Next you'll be saying Biden won the fraudulent election. XD Sad!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait you telling us a anti fracking, anti drilling, anti pipeline, pro green president goal is not to make gas prices high?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Wait are you telling us that if everyone were pro green and driving Teslas gas would be cheaper!? Durrhurr I'm a dumbass!"
Click to expand...


I find it interesting that one of the funders of Politifact Charles Koch Foundation is heavily invested in gas and oil.

Fred C. Koch who own the majority of Koch Industries, an oil, gas, paper, and chemical conglomerate which is the US's second-largest privately held company. 





						Koch family foundations - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## AFrench2

Yes, I know who the billionaire conservative Koch brothers are. Which is why I found it so odd that you were showing me a list of donors that included them to try to show me that Politifact was a liberal agenda.

...Are you feeling okay?


----------



## Thoth001

Smokin' OP said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So wait, wait, wait. Let me get this straight. These motherfuckers on this forum post GatewayPundit and ImARetardConservative.com articles left and right and you're cool. But when a well-respected poster puts up a Politifact article you have to *checks notes*
> 
> Take 20 minutes to look up every donor to the website and show it to all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you don't like it when you confronted with facts. That is ok, because most people don't and choose to go through the world blindly. Don't you believe in doing your own research on matters?
> 
> The GatewayPundit isn't funded by any of these big corporations or the Cabal for the matter.
> 
> The Gateway Pundit is 100% owned by Jim Hoft, with no outside investors, grants, or funding. TGP is funded by paid advertising in order to provide a free news source for our readers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> About The Gateway Pundit The Gateway Pundit was originally founded in 2004 as TheGatewayPundit/blogspot.com by Jim Hoft who is the Editor of TGP. At the time the site primary wrote brief introductions and linked to other content producers serving as a hub for important current events in the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Free propaganda.
> 
> The Gateway Pundit was founded prior to the 2004 United States presidential election, according to its founder, Jim Hoft, to "speak the truth" and to "expose the wickedness of the left."
> In 2016, it provided favorable coverage of Donald Trump's presidential campaign and, after Trump's election, was granted press credentials by the White House.
> 
> _The Gateway Pundit_, and _Daily Stormer_, are routinely sued by victims of these published reports for libel and defamation."
> As a result of a number of lawsuits against _The Gateway Pundit_ over its false stories, it was reported in March 2018 that Jim Hoft had told his writers to be more careful: "I don't want any more lawsuits so we have to be really careful with what we put up."
> Hoft stated that he believes the lawsuits "are part of a multi-pronged effort to attack media outlets on the right."
> en.*wikipedia*.org › wiki › The_Gateway_Pundit
> 
> May as well  get your 'facts" from thethe Onion.
Click to expand...


The Cabal always tries to take the little guys out that tell the truth. And they will try to tarnish their reputations and kill their characters not to mention try to bankrupt their companies. That is nothing new. If you are not part of the Cabal, you have to fight to stay alive because they will take you out if you go against their agenda and propaganda. Look what happened to JFK and they literally took him out.


----------



## AFrench2

...No Cabal, bro. Just us normal people who don't get our news from Trump's daily newsletter emails.


----------



## Thoth001

AFrench2 said:


> Yes, I know who the billionaire conservative Koch brothers are. Which is why I found it so odd that you were showing me a list of donors that included them to try to show me that Politifact was a liberal agenda.
> 
> ...Are you feeling okay?



At the top they don't fight over liberal and conservative like the slaves are supposed to do. That is another way to control people by keeping them fighting. It is all about money and control at the top.


----------



## Smokin' OP

bear513 said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, are you telling me the oil market is a global commodity that is highly interconnected and that the President of 1 country doesn't pull a daily lever to set the oil prices after he puts his slippers on in the morning?
> 
> Yeah, okay dude, hahahaha. Next you'll be saying Biden won the fraudulent election. XD Sad!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait you telling us a anti fracking, anti drilling, anti pipeline, pro green president goal is not to make gas prices high?
Click to expand...

 Really?
The pipeline isn't even in use.
Just because Biden stopped permits for new drilling and fracking on FEDERAL lands, they are still drilling and fracking with their existing permits.
What about state land permits?
What about private land permits?
NOTHING preventing oil companies from getting those permits.
After getting a permit to drill or frack, it takes months for oil to come out of the ground.
Biden has nothing to do with today's oil prices.
COULD be the 3 Texas refineries that were shut down by the cold snap they had.


----------



## Thoth001

AFrench2 said:


> ...No Cabal, bro. Just us normal people who don't get our news from Trump's daily newsletter emails.



I have been researching these things long before Trump. You just have seemed to base your whole reality off of Trump. Maybe you should try reading a book for once and learn who really controls the world. Anyone you don't agree with you, you have been programmed by the MSM to call them Trumpest. It's ok, you are not the only one in this world that falls for propaganda and mind control. Now is your chance to change that and start learning. Or you could go on the rest of your life being a defenseless sheeple. The choice is always yours.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Smokin' OP said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, are you telling me the oil market is a global commodity that is highly interconnected and that the President of 1 country doesn't pull a daily lever to set the oil prices after he puts his slippers on in the morning?
> 
> Yeah, okay dude, hahahaha. Next you'll be saying Biden won the fraudulent election. XD Sad!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait you telling us a anti fracking, anti drilling, anti pipeline, pro green president goal is not to make gas prices high?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?
> The pipeline isn't even in use.
> Just because Biden stopped permits for new drilling and fracking on FEDERAL lands, they are still drilling and fracking with their existing permits.
> What about state land permits?
> What about private land permits?
> NOTHING preventing oil companies from getting those permits.
> After getting a permit to drill or frack, it takes months for oil to come out of the ground.
> Biden has nothing to do with today's oil prices.
> COULD be the 3 Texas refineries that were shut down by the cold snap they had.
Click to expand...



Seriously dude, I could care less, but the premise is how in the world could a pro green president want cheap oil prices?


----------



## AFrench2

Thoth001 said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know who the billionaire conservative Koch brothers are. Which is why I found it so odd that you were showing me a list of donors that included them to try to show me that Politifact was a liberal agenda.
> 
> ...Are you feeling okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the top they don't fight over liberal and conservative like the slaves are supposed to do. That is another way to control people by keeping them fighting. It is all about money and control at the top.
Click to expand...

Ohhh okay. So you put George Soros (billionaire liberal) in bold for all of us, but ignored the Koch brothers (billionaire conservatives) from being bolded in your post. And now you're going to backstep a couple times and say they're all the same and you hate them all. Oh did I say backstep, I meant bitchstep.


----------



## AFrench2

Thoth001 said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...No Cabal, bro. Just us normal people who don't get our news from Trump's daily newsletter emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been researching these things long before Trump.
Click to expand...

Oh I'm sure you've been researching a lot. Moon landing fakings, JFK assassination, 9/11... You probably research all the time.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Thoth001 said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So wait, wait, wait. Let me get this straight. These motherfuckers on this forum post GatewayPundit and ImARetardConservative.com articles left and right and you're cool. But when a well-respected poster puts up a Politifact article you have to *checks notes*
> 
> Take 20 minutes to look up every donor to the website and show it to all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you don't like it when you confronted with facts. That is ok, because most people don't and choose to go through the world blindly. Don't you believe in doing your own research on matters?
> 
> The GatewayPundit isn't funded by any of these big corporations or the Cabal for the matter.
> 
> The Gateway Pundit is 100% owned by Jim Hoft, with no outside investors, grants, or funding. TGP is funded by paid advertising in order to provide a free news source for our readers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> About The Gateway Pundit The Gateway Pundit was originally founded in 2004 as TheGatewayPundit/blogspot.com by Jim Hoft who is the Editor of TGP. At the time the site primary wrote brief introductions and linked to other content producers serving as a hub for important current events in the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Free propaganda.
> 
> The Gateway Pundit was founded prior to the 2004 United States presidential election, according to its founder, Jim Hoft, to "speak the truth" and to "expose the wickedness of the left."
> In 2016, it provided favorable coverage of Donald Trump's presidential campaign and, after Trump's election, was granted press credentials by the White House.
> 
> _The Gateway Pundit_, and _Daily Stormer_, are routinely sued by victims of these published reports for libel and defamation."
> As a result of a number of lawsuits against _The Gateway Pundit_ over its false stories, it was reported in March 2018 that Jim Hoft had told his writers to be more careful: "I don't want any more lawsuits so we have to be really careful with what we put up."
> Hoft stated that he believes the lawsuits "are part of a multi-pronged effort to attack media outlets on the right."
> en.*wikipedia*.org › wiki › The_Gateway_Pundit
> 
> May as well  get your 'facts" from thethe Onion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Cabal always tries to take the little guys out that tell the truth. And they will try to tarnish their reputations and kill their characters not to mention try to bankrupt their companies. That is nothing new. If you are not part of the Cabal, you have to fight to stay alive because they will take you out if you go against their agenda and propaganda. Look what happened to JFK and they literally took him out.
Click to expand...

 Tell me about it.
The Cabal is holding me hostage right now, they're asleep right now.
Not only that, they're holding me hostage in a Motel 6, somewhere in Arkansas, all they give me are subway subs.
Now I get it, SUBWAY is part of the cabal.


----------



## Wyatt earp

AFrench2 said:


> ...No Cabal, bro. Just us normal people who don't get our news from Trump's daily newsletter emails.


You do know trump is not president, right kid?


----------



## Wyatt earp

AFrench2 said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...No Cabal, bro. Just us normal people who don't get our news from Trump's daily newsletter emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been researching these things long before Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I'm sure you've been researching a lot. Moon landing fakings, JFK assassination, 9/11... You probably research all the time.
Click to expand...

Says punky brewster


----------



## AFrench2

My bad, 80% the posters here tell me he is.


----------



## Wyatt earp

AFrench2 said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know who the billionaire conservative Koch brothers are. Which is why I found it so odd that you were showing me a list of donors that included them to try to show me that Politifact was a liberal agenda.
> 
> ...Are you feeling okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the top they don't fight over liberal and conservative like the slaves are supposed to do. That is another way to control people by keeping them fighting. It is all about money and control at the top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh okay. So you put George Soros (billionaire liberal) in bold for all of us, but ignored the Koch brothers (billionaire conservatives) from being bolded in your post. And now you're going to backstep a couple times and say they're all the same and you hate them all. Oh did I say backstep, I meant bitchstep.
Click to expand...

You do know only one koch brother is alive right?


----------



## Smokin' OP

bear513 said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, are you telling me the oil market is a global commodity that is highly interconnected and that the President of 1 country doesn't pull a daily lever to set the oil prices after he puts his slippers on in the morning?
> 
> Yeah, okay dude, hahahaha. Next you'll be saying Biden won the fraudulent election. XD Sad!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait you telling us a anti fracking, anti drilling, anti pipeline, pro green president goal is not to make gas prices high?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?
> The pipeline isn't even in use.
> Just because Biden stopped permits for new drilling and fracking on FEDERAL lands, they are still drilling and fracking with their existing permits.
> What about state land permits?
> What about private land permits?
> NOTHING preventing oil companies from getting those permits.
> After getting a permit to drill or frack, it takes months for oil to come out of the ground.
> Biden has nothing to do with today's oil prices.
> COULD be the 3 Texas refineries that were shut down by the cold snap they had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously dude, I could care less, but the premise is how in the world could a pro green president want cheap oil prices?
Click to expand...


Because when you use less of a product, you have more of product, retained.
Pro green?
Energy companies are ONE of the leaders in green energy.
All corporations are going with cheaper alternatives to oil energy.
Actually, I think the government shouldn't have to lift a finger for green energy, corporations are already doing the work for them.


----------



## j-mac

Politifact is leftist garbage.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Smokin' OP said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, are you telling me the oil market is a global commodity that is highly interconnected and that the President of 1 country doesn't pull a daily lever to set the oil prices after he puts his slippers on in the morning?
> 
> Yeah, okay dude, hahahaha. Next you'll be saying Biden won the fraudulent election. XD Sad!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait you telling us a anti fracking, anti drilling, anti pipeline, pro green president goal is not to make gas prices high?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?
> The pipeline isn't even in use.
> Just because Biden stopped permits for new drilling and fracking on FEDERAL lands, they are still drilling and fracking with their existing permits.
> What about state land permits?
> What about private land permits?
> NOTHING preventing oil companies from getting those permits.
> After getting a permit to drill or frack, it takes months for oil to come out of the ground.
> Biden has nothing to do with today's oil prices.
> COULD be the 3 Texas refineries that were shut down by the cold snap they had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously dude, I could care less, but the premise is how in the world could a pro green president want cheap oil prices?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because when you use less of a product, you have more of product, retained.
> Pro green?
> Energy companies are ONE of the leaders in green energy.
> All corporations are going with cheaper alternatives to oil energy.
> Actually, I think the government shouldn't have to lift a finger for green energy, corporations are already doing the work for them.
Click to expand...


Well no kidding, now tell that to frenchy


----------



## AFrench2

I don't agree with what he said, and I think he's a great poster most of the time.


----------



## Wyatt earp

AFrench2 said:


> I don't agree with what he said, and I think he's a great poster most of the time.


Because you're an idiot punky brewster


----------



## AFrench2

Nah because fuck corporations lmao. Whatever crack Smoking OP is on, I don't want any. Corporations ain't doing jack shit about climate change, and to sit here and post that the government doesn't need to help because corporations are "leading the way" is like...my head just exploded from the bullshit I read.


----------



## Smokin' OP

AFrench2 said:


> I don't agree with what he said, and I think he's a great poster most of the time.



Thanks but what don't you agree with?


----------



## AFrench2

Smokin' OP said:


> Because when you use less of a product, you have more of product, retained.
> Pro green?
> Energy companies are ONE of the leaders in green energy.
> All corporations are going with cheaper alternatives to oil energy.
> Actually, I think the government shouldn't have to lift a finger for green energy, corporations are already doing the work for them.


^


----------



## Wyatt earp

AFrench2 said:


> Nah because fuck corporations lmao. Whatever crack Smoking OP is on, I don't want any. Corporations ain't doing jack shit about climate change, and to sit here and post that the government doesn't need to help because corporations are "leading the way" is like...my head just exploded from the bullshit I read.


Punky brewster you're proving to be a shrill, fossil fuel has spent billions of dollars in green energy since the 1970s


----------



## AFrench2

Factually one of the dumbest posts I've read here in awhile.


----------



## Smokin' OP

AFrench2 said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because when you use less of a product, you have more of product, retained.
> Pro green?
> Energy companies are ONE of the leaders in green energy.
> All corporations are going with cheaper alternatives to oil energy.
> Actually, I think the government shouldn't have to lift a finger for green energy, corporations are already doing the work for them.
> 
> 
> 
> ^
Click to expand...


Oh' ALL of it?
Corporations, engineers and architects  are doing it every day.
It saves their customers $$$.


----------



## Wyatt earp

AFrench2 said:


> Factually one of the dumbest posts I've read here in awhile.


Punky brewster you don't know shit, once again fossil fuel spent billions of dollars on green energy since the 1970s..

Everyone knows it


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

pyetro said:


> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.
> The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook posts
> stated on March 7, 2021 in a Facebook post:
> Says Joe Biden executive orders caused price increases of 50 cents in gas and 10% in food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOOD
> GAS PRICES
> GOVERNMENT REGULATION
> FACEBOOK FACT-CHECKS
> FACEBOOK POSTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden signs his first executive order in the Oval Office of the White House on Jan. 20, 2021, in Washington. (AP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Tom KertscherMarch 10, 2021
> *No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden*
> *IF YOUR TIME IS SHORT*
> 
> The average price of gas is about 34 cents per gallon higher since Biden took office.
> Experts say Biden’s orders on the Keystone pipeline and oil and gas leasing might affect future gas prices, but have no effect on current prices.
> Grocery store prices are 3.5% higher than they were one year ago and have risen less than 1% in 2021.
> See the sources for this fact-check
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spiked the price of gasoline by 50 cents and the price of food by 10%?
> That’s the claim of a post widely shared by musician Ted Nugent and others on Facebook.
> It says: "When executive orders cause gas to go up 50 cents a gallon and food costs to increase 10%, you just taxed the middle class."
> 
> 
> The post was flagged as part of Facebook’s efforts to combat false news and misinformation on its News Feed. (Read more about our partnership with Facebook.)
> Biden began issuing executive orders on Jan. 20, the day of his inauguration. The claim we’re checking was posted March 7. Let’s see what’s happened in between.
> Gas up 34 cents; orders not a factor
> Since bottoming out at $1.87 a gallon in late April 2020, gas prices have mostly been going up. The bulk of the increase came under President Donald Trump, with prices continuing to rise under Biden.
> Nationally, the average price of a gallon of gas was $2.46 on Jan. 18, the final weekly tally before Biden took office. It rose to $2.80 on March 1, the latest weekly tally before the Facebook post, according to the U.S. Energy Administration. That’s an increase of 34 cents under Biden.
> The prices were similar at GasBuddy.com: $2.41 on Jan. 19 and $2.77 on March 7 — an increase of 36 cents.
> *FEATURED FACT-CHECK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viral image
> stated on February 10, 2021 in a Facebook post
> Says Gorilla Glue tweeted, “Do not use our products on your f------ hair.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Ciara O'Rourke • February 10, 2021
> Some critics have said that Biden’s cancellation of the Keystone XL pipeline with one executive order would quickly result in higher gasoline prices. But we previously found that, for several reasons, that’s not the case. For starters, the pipeline wasn’t operating yet, so canceling it didn’t change the balance of supply and demand.
> In the same executive order, Biden placed a moratorium on oil and gas leasing in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge in Alaska. But Patrick De Haan, head of petroleum analysis for GasBuddy.com, said that action has not affected current gas prices either, because current oil supplies are not affected. The order could, however, have an impact on gas prices in a few years, he said.
> In general, a president has limited control over the weekly and monthly shifts in gasoline prices. Gas prices depend mostly on global supply and demand.
> The OPEC oil cartel and Russia have made voluntary production cuts, which has the effect of raising prices. A greater impact has been made on prices by demand, as a result of the slow but steady economic recovery from the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden
> 
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
Click to expand...

F
U
C
K

O
F
F


----------



## Thoth001

Smokin' OP said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So wait, wait, wait. Let me get this straight. These motherfuckers on this forum post GatewayPundit and ImARetardConservative.com articles left and right and you're cool. But when a well-respected poster puts up a Politifact article you have to *checks notes*
> 
> Take 20 minutes to look up every donor to the website and show it to all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you don't like it when you confronted with facts. That is ok, because most people don't and choose to go through the world blindly. Don't you believe in doing your own research on matters?
> 
> The GatewayPundit isn't funded by any of these big corporations or the Cabal for the matter.
> 
> The Gateway Pundit is 100% owned by Jim Hoft, with no outside investors, grants, or funding. TGP is funded by paid advertising in order to provide a free news source for our readers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> About The Gateway Pundit The Gateway Pundit was originally founded in 2004 as TheGatewayPundit/blogspot.com by Jim Hoft who is the Editor of TGP. At the time the site primary wrote brief introductions and linked to other content producers serving as a hub for important current events in the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Free propaganda.
> 
> The Gateway Pundit was founded prior to the 2004 United States presidential election, according to its founder, Jim Hoft, to "speak the truth" and to "expose the wickedness of the left."
> In 2016, it provided favorable coverage of Donald Trump's presidential campaign and, after Trump's election, was granted press credentials by the White House.
> 
> _The Gateway Pundit_, and _Daily Stormer_, are routinely sued by victims of these published reports for libel and defamation."
> As a result of a number of lawsuits against _The Gateway Pundit_ over its false stories, it was reported in March 2018 that Jim Hoft had told his writers to be more careful: "I don't want any more lawsuits so we have to be really careful with what we put up."
> Hoft stated that he believes the lawsuits "are part of a multi-pronged effort to attack media outlets on the right."
> en.*wikipedia*.org › wiki › The_Gateway_Pundit
> 
> May as well  get your 'facts" from thethe Onion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Cabal always tries to take the little guys out that tell the truth. And they will try to tarnish their reputations and kill their characters not to mention try to bankrupt their companies. That is nothing new. If you are not part of the Cabal, you have to fight to stay alive because they will take you out if you go against their agenda and propaganda. Look what happened to JFK and they literally took him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me about it.
> The Cabal is holding me hostage right now, they're asleep right now.
> Not only that, they're holding me hostage in a Motel 6, somewhere in Arkansas, all they give me are subway subs.
> Now I get it, SUBWAY is part of the cabal.
Click to expand...


They seemed to have done a good job on you, thinking they don't exist. Even JFK told you this:


Also see for more information if you don't want to keep your head in the sand:









						What is the Cabal? The World Ruling Secret Societies | Gaia
					

The Cabal rules the masses within the shadows with hidden agendas. Discover what is the Cabal, Cabal secrets, and how to shine a light on their dark forces.




					www.gaia.com


----------



## DudleySmith

Canadian oil rides south even without Keystone pipeline
					

The equivalent of hundreds of thousands of barrels of oil a day will soon be moving from western Canada into the U.S.—even if the controversial Keystone XL Pipeline is never built.




					www.cnbc.com
				




for the umpteenth time: Canadian sludge gets to Texas just fine without Keystone XL, and always has. 

We only refine the light oil here in the U.S.; 97% of the Canadian sludge is exported. It has no effect on American gasoline prices.









						U.S. Shale’s Refining Crisis | OilPrice.com
					

U.S. shale output is growing at such a rapid pace that refiners are struggling to keep up, producing both problems and opportunities in the refining sector




					oilprice.com


----------



## Thoth001

AFrench2 said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know who the billionaire conservative Koch brothers are. Which is why I found it so odd that you were showing me a list of donors that included them to try to show me that Politifact was a liberal agenda.
> 
> ...Are you feeling okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the top they don't fight over liberal and conservative like the slaves are supposed to do. That is another way to control people by keeping them fighting. It is all about money and control at the top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh okay. So you put George Soros (billionaire liberal) in bold for all of us, but ignored the Koch brothers (billionaire conservatives) from being bolded in your post. And now you're going to backstep a couple times and say they're all the same and you hate them all. Oh did I say backstep, I meant bitchstep.
Click to expand...


I guess I must repeat for you since you seem to be slow. When you have that much money and are at that level, you could care less about liberal or conservative. It is about power and control and your interests. Do you need me to speak slower?


----------



## Wyatt earp

DudleySmith said:


> Canadian oil rides south even without Keystone pipeline
> 
> 
> The equivalent of hundreds of thousands of barrels of oil a day will soon be moving from western Canada into the U.S.—even if the controversial Keystone XL Pipeline is never built.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the umpteenth time: Canadian sludge gets to Texas just fine without Keystone XL, and always has.
> 
> We only refine the light oil here in the U.S.; 97% of the Canadian sludge is exported. It has no effect on American gasoline prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Shale’s Refining Crisis | OilPrice.com
> 
> 
> U.S. shale output is growing at such a rapid pace that refiners are struggling to keep up, producing both problems and opportunities in the refining sector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oilprice.com





Interesting..


While the IEA says that Asia’s demand for petrochemicals might mean that U.S. exports to Asia rise, Morgan Stanley argues that much of the world’s demand growth will coming in the form of diesel and jet fuel, products that light shale oil isn’t equipped to make.


----------



## Thoth001

AFrench2 said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...No Cabal, bro. Just us normal people who don't get our news from Trump's daily newsletter emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been researching these things long before Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I'm sure you've been researching a lot. Moon landing fakings, JFK assassination, 9/11... You probably research all the time.
Click to expand...


I had an awakening in 2008 while I was in Iraq. I have been researching many things since then. I know you seem to have a problem with critical thinking and reading. Maybe at some point you will want to learn what really goes on, on this Earth to keep you a slave Neo.


----------



## Thoth001

AFrench2 said:


> Nah because fuck corporations lmao. Whatever crack Smoking OP is on, I don't want any. Corporations ain't doing jack shit about climate change, and to sit here and post that the government doesn't need to help because corporations are "leading the way" is like...my head just exploded from the bullshit I read.



Much research points to the fact that the Cabal is creating Climate Change(Chaos). Here is a start, if you want to dive down that rabbit hole.









						Geoengineering Affects You, Your Environment, and Your Loved Ones
					

Click To Open Each Presentation / Video Click Here To View Our Just Released Groundbreaking Documentary Geoengineering Watch Vs. The âFact Checkerâ, Lawsuit Filed Geoengineering Watch: Our Most Comprehensive Climate Engineering Presentation Geoengineering: Answers To The Most Commonly Asked...




					www.geoengineeringwatch.org
				








__





						Global Alert News
					

Dane Wigington is a geoengineering scientist with a background in solar energy who is regarded as one of the foremost experts




					player.fm


----------



## Votto

theHawk said:


> Well if Politicrap and Facebook say so then it must be true.


Any other perspectives are banned from social media.

Gee, I wonder what people will believe now.

Thanks chairman Xiden.


----------



## Smokin' OP

AFrench2 said:


> Nah because fuck corporations lmao. Whatever crack Smoking OP is on, I don't want any. Corporations ain't doing jack shit about climate change, and to sit here and post that the government doesn't need to help because corporations are "leading the way" is like...my head just exploded from the bullshit I read.



ONE of the leaders of green energy, MOST energy companies are switching to natural gas, building wind farms and building solar panel fields.
City, county and states are switching to natural gas or electric to power their vehicles and buses.
New buildings are designed, as well as retrofits, to save as much energy as possible with LED lighting, energy efficient AC units and landscaping designed to use less water than is necessary.
The state, county and city governments ARE helping with retrofits to more energy efficient products with tax breaks for the items and installations, they have been doing that for decades.
So, I still don't under stand why you need FEDERAL LAWS to enforce what city, county and state governments are already doing.
You don't need FEDERA LAWS to force engineers and architects are doing everyday.
Consumer are already demanding these changes, if the company doesn't give what the customer wants, guess what happens to that company?


----------



## Death Angel

pyetro said:


> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.
> The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook posts
> stated on March 7, 2021 in a Facebook post:
> Says Joe Biden executive orders caused price increases of 50 cents in gas and 10% in food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOOD
> GAS PRICES
> GOVERNMENT REGULATION
> FACEBOOK FACT-CHECKS
> FACEBOOK POSTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden signs his first executive order in the Oval Office of the White House on Jan. 20, 2021, in Washington. (AP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Tom KertscherMarch 10, 2021
> *No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden*
> *IF YOUR TIME IS SHORT*
> 
> The average price of gas is about 34 cents per gallon higher since Biden took office.
> Experts say Biden’s orders on the Keystone pipeline and oil and gas leasing might affect future gas prices, but have no effect on current prices.
> Grocery store prices are 3.5% higher than they were one year ago and have risen less than 1% in 2021.
> See the sources for this fact-check
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spiked the price of gasoline by 50 cents and the price of food by 10%?
> That’s the claim of a post widely shared by musician Ted Nugent and others on Facebook.
> It says: "When executive orders cause gas to go up 50 cents a gallon and food costs to increase 10%, you just taxed the middle class."
> 
> 
> The post was flagged as part of Facebook’s efforts to combat false news and misinformation on its News Feed. (Read more about our partnership with Facebook.)
> Biden began issuing executive orders on Jan. 20, the day of his inauguration. The claim we’re checking was posted March 7. Let’s see what’s happened in between.
> Gas up 34 cents; orders not a factor
> Since bottoming out at $1.87 a gallon in late April 2020, gas prices have mostly been going up. The bulk of the increase came under President Donald Trump, with prices continuing to rise under Biden.
> Nationally, the average price of a gallon of gas was $2.46 on Jan. 18, the final weekly tally before Biden took office. It rose to $2.80 on March 1, the latest weekly tally before the Facebook post, according to the U.S. Energy Administration. That’s an increase of 34 cents under Biden.
> The prices were similar at GasBuddy.com: $2.41 on Jan. 19 and $2.77 on March 7 — an increase of 36 cents.
> *FEATURED FACT-CHECK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viral image
> stated on February 10, 2021 in a Facebook post
> Says Gorilla Glue tweeted, “Do not use our products on your f------ hair.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Ciara O'Rourke • February 10, 2021
> Some critics have said that Biden’s cancellation of the Keystone XL pipeline with one executive order would quickly result in higher gasoline prices. But we previously found that, for several reasons, that’s not the case. For starters, the pipeline wasn’t operating yet, so canceling it didn’t change the balance of supply and demand.
> In the same executive order, Biden placed a moratorium on oil and gas leasing in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge in Alaska. But Patrick De Haan, head of petroleum analysis for GasBuddy.com, said that action has not affected current gas prices either, because current oil supplies are not affected. The order could, however, have an impact on gas prices in a few years, he said.
> In general, a president has limited control over the weekly and monthly shifts in gasoline prices. Gas prices depend mostly on global supply and demand.
> The OPEC oil cartel and Russia have made voluntary production cuts, which has the effect of raising prices. A greater impact has been made on prices by demand, as a result of the slow but steady economic recovery from the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden
> 
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
Click to expand...

Is politifacts the new snopes to the left?


----------



## Votto

Smokin' OP said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah because fuck corporations lmao. Whatever crack Smoking OP is on, I don't want any. Corporations ain't doing jack shit about climate change, and to sit here and post that the government doesn't need to help because corporations are "leading the way" is like...my head just exploded from the bullshit I read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE of the leaders of green energy, MOST energy companies are switching to natural gas, building wind farms and building solar panel fields.
> City, county and states are switching to natural gas or electric to power their vehicles and buses.
> New buildings are designed, as well as retrofits, to save as much energy as possible with LED lighting, energy efficient AC units and landscaping designed to use less water than is necessary.
> The state, county and city governments ARE helping with retrofits to more energy efficient products with tax breaks for the items and installations, they have been doing that for decades.
> So, I still don't under stand why you need FEDERAL LAWS to enforce what city, county and state governments are already doing.
> You don't need FEDERA LAWS to force engineers and architects are doing everyday.
> Consumer are already demanding these changes, if the company doesn't give what the customer wants, guess what happens to that company?
Click to expand...

Right, corporate America has taken up the Left wing causes by mandating climate change initiatives, and by forcing the country to follow politically correct speech as those that don't are censored on social media.

So really all the government has to do now is just throw up their hands when people complain about it saying, "They are all private citizens, and as such, can do whatever the hell they want"

Unless it is discriminating against a black or gay person, then all of a sudden it's not Ok.

In return for taking up Left wing causes and supporting the DNC and cementing their power, corporations can do whatever the hell they want and the government won't make a peep about it.

Sounds like a pretty good deal if you ask me.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

bear513 said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, are you telling me the oil market is a global commodity that is highly interconnected and that the President of 1 country doesn't pull a daily lever to set the oil prices after he puts his slippers on in the morning?
> 
> Yeah, okay dude, hahahaha. Next you'll be saying Biden won the fraudulent election. XD Sad!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait you telling us a anti fracking, anti drilling, anti pipeline, pro green president goal is not to make gas prices high?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Wait are you telling us that if everyone were pro green and driving Teslas gas would be cheaper!? Durrhurr I'm a dumbass!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ? You drinking
Click to expand...


He sneaked some peach schnapps out of moms liquor cabinet.


----------



## surada

pyetro said:


> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.
> The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook posts
> stated on March 7, 2021 in a Facebook post:
> Says Joe Biden executive orders caused price increases of 50 cents in gas and 10% in food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOOD
> GAS PRICES
> GOVERNMENT REGULATION
> FACEBOOK FACT-CHECKS
> FACEBOOK POSTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden signs his first executive order in the Oval Office of the White House on Jan. 20, 2021, in Washington. (AP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Tom KertscherMarch 10, 2021
> *No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden*
> *IF YOUR TIME IS SHORT*
> 
> The average price of gas is about 34 cents per gallon higher since Biden took office.
> Experts say Biden’s orders on the Keystone pipeline and oil and gas leasing might affect future gas prices, but have no effect on current prices.
> Grocery store prices are 3.5% higher than they were one year ago and have risen less than 1% in 2021.
> See the sources for this fact-check
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spiked the price of gasoline by 50 cents and the price of food by 10%?
> That’s the claim of a post widely shared by musician Ted Nugent and others on Facebook.
> It says: "When executive orders cause gas to go up 50 cents a gallon and food costs to increase 10%, you just taxed the middle class."
> 
> 
> The post was flagged as part of Facebook’s efforts to combat false news and misinformation on its News Feed. (Read more about our partnership with Facebook.)
> Biden began issuing executive orders on Jan. 20, the day of his inauguration. The claim we’re checking was posted March 7. Let’s see what’s happened in between.
> Gas up 34 cents; orders not a factor
> Since bottoming out at $1.87 a gallon in late April 2020, gas prices have mostly been going up. The bulk of the increase came under President Donald Trump, with prices continuing to rise under Biden.
> Nationally, the average price of a gallon of gas was $2.46 on Jan. 18, the final weekly tally before Biden took office. It rose to $2.80 on March 1, the latest weekly tally before the Facebook post, according to the U.S. Energy Administration. That’s an increase of 34 cents under Biden.
> The prices were similar at GasBuddy.com: $2.41 on Jan. 19 and $2.77 on March 7 — an increase of 36 cents.
> *FEATURED FACT-CHECK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viral image
> stated on February 10, 2021 in a Facebook post
> Says Gorilla Glue tweeted, “Do not use our products on your f------ hair.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Ciara O'Rourke • February 10, 2021
> Some critics have said that Biden’s cancellation of the Keystone XL pipeline with one executive order would quickly result in higher gasoline prices. But we previously found that, for several reasons, that’s not the case. For starters, the pipeline wasn’t operating yet, so canceling it didn’t change the balance of supply and demand.
> In the same executive order, Biden placed a moratorium on oil and gas leasing in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge in Alaska. But Patrick De Haan, head of petroleum analysis for GasBuddy.com, said that action has not affected current gas prices either, because current oil supplies are not affected. The order could, however, have an impact on gas prices in a few years, he said.
> In general, a president has limited control over the weekly and monthly shifts in gasoline prices. Gas prices depend mostly on global supply and demand.
> The OPEC oil cartel and Russia have made voluntary production cuts, which has the effect of raising prices. A greater impact has been made on prices by demand, as a result of the slow but steady economic recovery from the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden
> 
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
Click to expand...


I do wonder if so many Americans are really so stupid about the oil business or if they are just lying and attacking because of their loyalty to Trump.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Votto said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah because fuck corporations lmao. Whatever crack Smoking OP is on, I don't want any. Corporations ain't doing jack shit about climate change, and to sit here and post that the government doesn't need to help because corporations are "leading the way" is like...my head just exploded from the bullshit I read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE of the leaders of green energy, MOST energy companies are switching to natural gas, building wind farms and building solar panel fields.
> City, county and states are switching to natural gas or electric to power their vehicles and buses.
> New buildings are designed, as well as retrofits, to save as much energy as possible with LED lighting, energy efficient AC units and landscaping designed to use less water than is necessary.
> The state, county and city governments ARE helping with retrofits to more energy efficient products with tax breaks for the items and installations, they have been doing that for decades.
> So, I still don't under stand why you need FEDERAL LAWS to enforce what city, county and state governments are already doing.
> You don't need FEDERA LAWS to force engineers and architects are doing everyday.
> Consumer are already demanding these changes, if the company doesn't give what the customer wants, guess what happens to that company?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, corporate America has taken up the Left wing causes by mandating climate change initiatives, and by forcing the country to follow politically correct speech as those that don't are censored on social media.
> 
> So really all the government has to do now is just throw up their hands when people complain about it saying, "They are all private citizens, and as such, can do whatever the hell they want"
> 
> Unless it is discriminating against a black or gay person, then all of a sudden it's not Ok.
> 
> In return for taking up Left wing causes and supporting the DNC and cementing their power, corporations can do whatever the hell they want and the government won't make a peep about it.
> 
> Sounds like a pretty good deal if you ask me.
Click to expand...

"Right, corporate America has taken up the Left wing causes by mandating climate change initiatives".

Yes, they have.
Not only  stupid "mandates", they are implementing these policies.
I can imagine the joy that comes over people, when they have to spend MORE $$$, on their buildings, homes and power.
"So really all the government has to do now is just throw up their hands when people complain about it saying, "They are all private citizens, and as such, can do whatever the hell they want".

Hell yeah, why can't you still use whale blubber to light your home?
Why can't you use a coal powered tractor to plow your fields of wheat?

So, aren't RWNJ's against the big "gubmint" telling people what they can and cannot do?


----------



## surada

Smokin' OP said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah because fuck corporations lmao. Whatever crack Smoking OP is on, I don't want any. Corporations ain't doing jack shit about climate change, and to sit here and post that the government doesn't need to help because corporations are "leading the way" is like...my head just exploded from the bullshit I read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE of the leaders of green energy, MOST energy companies are switching to natural gas, building wind farms and building solar panel fields.
> City, county and states are switching to natural gas or electric to power their vehicles and buses.
> New buildings are designed, as well as retrofits, to save as much energy as possible with LED lighting, energy efficient AC units and landscaping designed to use less water than is necessary.
> The state, county and city governments ARE helping with retrofits to more energy efficient products with tax breaks for the items and installations, they have been doing that for decades.
> So, I still don't under stand why you need FEDERAL LAWS to enforce what city, county and state governments are already doing.
> You don't need FEDERA LAWS to force engineers and architects are doing everyday.
> Consumer are already demanding these changes, if the company doesn't give what the customer wants, guess what happens to that company?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, corporate America has taken up the Left wing causes by mandating climate change initiatives, and by forcing the country to follow politically correct speech as those that don't are censored on social media.
> 
> So really all the government has to do now is just throw up their hands when people complain about it saying, "They are all private citizens, and as such, can do whatever the hell they want"
> 
> Unless it is discriminating against a black or gay person, then all of a sudden it's not Ok.
> 
> In return for taking up Left wing causes and supporting the DNC and cementing their power, corporations can do whatever the hell they want and the government won't make a peep about it.
> 
> Sounds like a pretty good deal if you ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Right, corporate America has taken up the Left wing causes by mandating climate change initiatives".
> 
> Yes, they have.
> Not only  stupid "mandates", they are implementing these policies.
> I can imagine the joy that comes over people, when they have to spend MORE $$$, on their buildings, homes and power.
> "So really all the government has to do now is just throw up their hands when people complain about it saying, "They are all private citizens, and as such, can do whatever the hell they want".
> 
> Hell yeah, why can't you still use whale blubber to light your home?
> Why can't you use a coal powered tractor to plow your fields of wheat?
> 
> So, aren't RWNJ's against the big "gubmint" telling people what they can and cannot do?
Click to expand...


Demand for gasoline has been way down worldwide for a year. Do Trump's hard core followers not know that???


----------



## Muhammed

pyetro said:


> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.
> The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook posts
> stated on March 7, 2021 in a Facebook post:
> Says Joe Biden executive orders caused price increases of 50 cents in gas and 10% in food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOOD
> GAS PRICES
> GOVERNMENT REGULATION
> FACEBOOK FACT-CHECKS
> FACEBOOK POSTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden signs his first executive order in the Oval Office of the White House on Jan. 20, 2021, in Washington. (AP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Tom KertscherMarch 10, 2021
> *No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden*
> *IF YOUR TIME IS SHORT*
> 
> The average price of gas is about 34 cents per gallon higher since Biden took office.
> Experts say Biden’s orders on the Keystone pipeline and oil and gas leasing might affect future gas prices, but have no effect on current prices.
> Grocery store prices are 3.5% higher than they were one year ago and have risen less than 1% in 2021.
> See the sources for this fact-check
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spiked the price of gasoline by 50 cents and the price of food by 10%?
> That’s the claim of a post widely shared by musician Ted Nugent and others on Facebook.
> It says: "When executive orders cause gas to go up 50 cents a gallon and food costs to increase 10%, you just taxed the middle class."
> 
> 
> The post was flagged as part of Facebook’s efforts to combat false news and misinformation on its News Feed. (Read more about our partnership with Facebook.)
> Biden began issuing executive orders on Jan. 20, the day of his inauguration. The claim we’re checking was posted March 7. Let’s see what’s happened in between.
> Gas up 34 cents; orders not a factor
> Since bottoming out at $1.87 a gallon in late April 2020, gas prices have mostly been going up. The bulk of the increase came under President Donald Trump, with prices continuing to rise under Biden.
> Nationally, the average price of a gallon of gas was $2.46 on Jan. 18, the final weekly tally before Biden took office. It rose to $2.80 on March 1, the latest weekly tally before the Facebook post, according to the U.S. Energy Administration. That’s an increase of 34 cents under Biden.
> The prices were similar at GasBuddy.com: $2.41 on Jan. 19 and $2.77 on March 7 — an increase of 36 cents.
> *FEATURED FACT-CHECK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viral image
> stated on February 10, 2021 in a Facebook post
> Says Gorilla Glue tweeted, “Do not use our products on your f------ hair.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Ciara O'Rourke • February 10, 2021
> Some critics have said that Biden’s cancellation of the Keystone XL pipeline with one executive order would quickly result in higher gasoline prices. But we previously found that, for several reasons, that’s not the case. For starters, the pipeline wasn’t operating yet, so canceling it didn’t change the balance of supply and demand.
> In the same executive order, Biden placed a moratorium on oil and gas leasing in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge in Alaska. But Patrick De Haan, head of petroleum analysis for GasBuddy.com, said that action has not affected current gas prices either, because current oil supplies are not affected. The order could, however, have an impact on gas prices in a few years, he said.
> In general, a president has limited control over the weekly and monthly shifts in gasoline prices. Gas prices depend mostly on global supply and demand.
> The OPEC oil cartel and Russia have made voluntary production cuts, which has the effect of raising prices. A greater impact has been made on prices by demand, as a result of the slow but steady economic recovery from the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden
> 
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
Click to expand...

^
*FAKE NEWS ALERT!*


----------



## Smokin' OP

surada said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah because fuck corporations lmao. Whatever crack Smoking OP is on, I don't want any. Corporations ain't doing jack shit about climate change, and to sit here and post that the government doesn't need to help because corporations are "leading the way" is like...my head just exploded from the bullshit I read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE of the leaders of green energy, MOST energy companies are switching to natural gas, building wind farms and building solar panel fields.
> City, county and states are switching to natural gas or electric to power their vehicles and buses.
> New buildings are designed, as well as retrofits, to save as much energy as possible with LED lighting, energy efficient AC units and landscaping designed to use less water than is necessary.
> The state, county and city governments ARE helping with retrofits to more energy efficient products with tax breaks for the items and installations, they have been doing that for decades.
> So, I still don't under stand why you need FEDERAL LAWS to enforce what city, county and state governments are already doing.
> You don't need FEDERA LAWS to force engineers and architects are doing everyday.
> Consumer are already demanding these changes, if the company doesn't give what the customer wants, guess what happens to that company?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, corporate America has taken up the Left wing causes by mandating climate change initiatives, and by forcing the country to follow politically correct speech as those that don't are censored on social media.
> 
> So really all the government has to do now is just throw up their hands when people complain about it saying, "They are all private citizens, and as such, can do whatever the hell they want"
> 
> Unless it is discriminating against a black or gay person, then all of a sudden it's not Ok.
> 
> In return for taking up Left wing causes and supporting the DNC and cementing their power, corporations can do whatever the hell they want and the government won't make a peep about it.
> 
> Sounds like a pretty good deal if you ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Right, corporate America has taken up the Left wing causes by mandating climate change initiatives".
> 
> Yes, they have.
> Not only  stupid "mandates", they are implementing these policies.
> I can imagine the joy that comes over people, when they have to spend MORE $$$, on their buildings, homes and power.
> "So really all the government has to do now is just throw up their hands when people complain about it saying, "They are all private citizens, and as such, can do whatever the hell they want".
> 
> Hell yeah, why can't you still use whale blubber to light your home?
> Why can't you use a coal powered tractor to plow your fields of wheat?
> 
> So, aren't RWNJ's against the big "gubmint" telling people what they can and cannot do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Demand for gasoline has been way down worldwide for a year. Do Trump's hard core followers not know that???
Click to expand...

 Why would they?
UNTIL...........................A democrat is in office.
They notice EVERTHING now.
It's all Biden's fault.


----------



## Mac-7

AFrench2 said:


> So wait, wait, wait. Let me get this straight. These motherfuckers on this forum post GatewayPundit and ImARetardConservative.com articles left and right and you're cool. But when a well-respected poster puts up a Politifact article you have to *checks notes*


Politifact is not highly respected

Its a democrat front group

Gas prices are set by speculators with money to spend on the futures market which affects the price of gasoline today


----------



## Votto

Joe Biden and the Dims declare war on fossil fuels and win office.

How are they not then the focal point of what happens to the price of something that is now targeted?  The DNC has declared war on fossil fuels.

It's like the war on Dr. Sueuss. Outlaw a book and they sell for $500 a pop.

Not that hard to understand really

Can't wait till  we all freeze to death on wind power.


----------



## DudleySmith

bear513 said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian oil rides south even without Keystone pipeline
> 
> 
> The equivalent of hundreds of thousands of barrels of oil a day will soon be moving from western Canada into the U.S.—even if the controversial Keystone XL Pipeline is never built.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the umpteenth time: Canadian sludge gets to Texas just fine without Keystone XL, and always has.
> 
> We only refine the light oil here in the U.S.; 97% of the Canadian sludge is exported. It has no effect on American gasoline prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Shale’s Refining Crisis | OilPrice.com
> 
> 
> U.S. shale output is growing at such a rapid pace that refiners are struggling to keep up, producing both problems and opportunities in the refining sector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oilprice.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting..
> 
> 
> While the IEA says that Asia’s demand for petrochemicals might mean that U.S. exports to Asia rise, Morgan Stanley argues that much of the world’s demand growth will coming in the form of diesel and jet fuel, products that light shale oil isn’t equipped to make.
Click to expand...


Asia uses a lot of three wheelers, and still a lot of 2 cycle engines, more what we would call carts here, go carts with bodies. India especially. The sludge gets used for other stuff. The article doesn't admit that pipelines were also getting the sludge to Port Arthur before as well. pipeline networks are all over the place; new ones are only necessary because the pipeline companies don't want to maintain and service the old ones. The Kochs got sued all the time for their crappy lines leaking all over the place over the years; it was cheaper to just pay the low fines from friendly judges and kill people than maintain or replace old lines they bought. That's why I don't feel their pain, or the oil industry's. They are for the most part not interested in actually managing their businesses, just looting  them and leaving the carcasses for the taxpayers to clean up after them.

It's just stupid to risk ruining aquifiers just so some companies can save 3 cents a barrel for a short line over two thousand miles, for sludge that is going to be exported out of a free port anyway. They will abandon it and file bankruptcy as soon as the first leak shows up, after paying themselves big dividends and salaries first of course.


----------



## easyt65

pyetro said:


> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.
> The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook posts
> stated on March 7, 2021 in a Facebook post:
> Says Joe Biden executive orders caused price increases of 50 cents in gas and 10% in food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOOD
> GAS PRICES
> GOVERNMENT REGULATION
> FACEBOOK FACT-CHECKS
> FACEBOOK POSTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden signs his first executive order in the Oval Office of the White House on Jan. 20, 2021, in Washington. (AP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Tom KertscherMarch 10, 2021
> *No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden*
> *IF YOUR TIME IS SHORT*
> 
> The average price of gas is about 34 cents per gallon higher since Biden took office.
> Experts say Biden’s orders on the Keystone pipeline and oil and gas leasing might affect future gas prices, but have no effect on current prices.
> Grocery store prices are 3.5% higher than they were one year ago and have risen less than 1% in 2021.
> See the sources for this fact-check
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spiked the price of gasoline by 50 cents and the price of food by 10%?
> That’s the claim of a post widely shared by musician Ted Nugent and others on Facebook.
> It says: "When executive orders cause gas to go up 50 cents a gallon and food costs to increase 10%, you just taxed the middle class."
> 
> 
> The post was flagged as part of Facebook’s efforts to combat false news and misinformation on its News Feed. (Read more about our partnership with Facebook.)
> Biden began issuing executive orders on Jan. 20, the day of his inauguration. The claim we’re checking was posted March 7. Let’s see what’s happened in between.
> Gas up 34 cents; orders not a factor
> Since bottoming out at $1.87 a gallon in late April 2020, gas prices have mostly been going up. The bulk of the increase came under President Donald Trump, with prices continuing to rise under Biden.
> Nationally, the average price of a gallon of gas was $2.46 on Jan. 18, the final weekly tally before Biden took office. It rose to $2.80 on March 1, the latest weekly tally before the Facebook post, according to the U.S. Energy Administration. That’s an increase of 34 cents under Biden.
> The prices were similar at GasBuddy.com: $2.41 on Jan. 19 and $2.77 on March 7 — an increase of 36 cents.
> *FEATURED FACT-CHECK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viral image
> stated on February 10, 2021 in a Facebook post
> Says Gorilla Glue tweeted, “Do not use our products on your f------ hair.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Ciara O'Rourke • February 10, 2021
> Some critics have said that Biden’s cancellation of the Keystone XL pipeline with one executive order would quickly result in higher gasoline prices. But we previously found that, for several reasons, that’s not the case. For starters, the pipeline wasn’t operating yet, so canceling it didn’t change the balance of supply and demand.
> In the same executive order, Biden placed a moratorium on oil and gas leasing in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge in Alaska. But Patrick De Haan, head of petroleum analysis for GasBuddy.com, said that action has not affected current gas prices either, because current oil supplies are not affected. The order could, however, have an impact on gas prices in a few years, he said.
> In general, a president has limited control over the weekly and monthly shifts in gasoline prices. Gas prices depend mostly on global supply and demand.
> The OPEC oil cartel and Russia have made voluntary production cuts, which has the effect of raising prices. A greater impact has been made on prices by demand, as a result of the slow but steady economic recovery from the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden
> 
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
Click to expand...

The site is notoriously biased towards leftists / Dems and has been caught lying more than once....


----------



## surada

Smokin' OP said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah because fuck corporations lmao. Whatever crack Smoking OP is on, I don't want any. Corporations ain't doing jack shit about climate change, and to sit here and post that the government doesn't need to help because corporations are "leading the way" is like...my head just exploded from the bullshit I read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE of the leaders of green energy, MOST energy companies are switching to natural gas, building wind farms and building solar panel fields.
> City, county and states are switching to natural gas or electric to power their vehicles and buses.
> New buildings are designed, as well as retrofits, to save as much energy as possible with LED lighting, energy efficient AC units and landscaping designed to use less water than is necessary.
> The state, county and city governments ARE helping with retrofits to more energy efficient products with tax breaks for the items and installations, they have been doing that for decades.
> So, I still don't under stand why you need FEDERAL LAWS to enforce what city, county and state governments are already doing.
> You don't need FEDERA LAWS to force engineers and architects are doing everyday.
> Consumer are already demanding these changes, if the company doesn't give what the customer wants, guess what happens to that company?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, corporate America has taken up the Left wing causes by mandating climate change initiatives, and by forcing the country to follow politically correct speech as those that don't are censored on social media.
> 
> So really all the government has to do now is just throw up their hands when people complain about it saying, "They are all private citizens, and as such, can do whatever the hell they want"
> 
> Unless it is discriminating against a black or gay person, then all of a sudden it's not Ok.
> 
> In return for taking up Left wing causes and supporting the DNC and cementing their power, corporations can do whatever the hell they want and the government won't make a peep about it.
> 
> Sounds like a pretty good deal if you ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Right, corporate America has taken up the Left wing causes by mandating climate change initiatives".
> 
> Yes, they have.
> Not only  stupid "mandates", they are implementing these policies.
> I can imagine the joy that comes over people, when they have to spend MORE $$$, on their buildings, homes and power.
> "So really all the government has to do now is just throw up their hands when people complain about it saying, "They are all private citizens, and as such, can do whatever the hell they want".
> 
> Hell yeah, why can't you still use whale blubber to light your home?
> Why can't you use a coal powered tractor to plow your fields of wheat?
> 
> So, aren't RWNJ's against the big "gubmint" telling people what they can and cannot do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Demand for gasoline has been way down worldwide for a year. Do Trump's hard core followers not know that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would they?
> UNTIL...........................A democrat is in office.
> They notice EVERTHING now.
> It's all Biden's fault.
Click to expand...


People all over the world are looking into saving energy, diversifying sources, innovating for higher efficiency.. They want it cheaper and cleaner. That includes governments, companies and private individuals. Americans are able to do lots of good things when they put their will and smarts behind it.

Some incentives from local state and municipal governments as well as power companies help the middle class participate. . I had to replace my HVAC a few years ago and was told I could get a $500 credit if I replaced my hot water heater with a more efficient one. The HWH was 20 years old so why not? Trump's groupies want to drag their heels and spout conspiracy theories or yap about "communism"... That's not conservatism.. that's just stupidity.


----------



## surada

easyt65 said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.
> The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook posts
> stated on March 7, 2021 in a Facebook post:
> Says Joe Biden executive orders caused price increases of 50 cents in gas and 10% in food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOOD
> GAS PRICES
> GOVERNMENT REGULATION
> FACEBOOK FACT-CHECKS
> FACEBOOK POSTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden signs his first executive order in the Oval Office of the White House on Jan. 20, 2021, in Washington. (AP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Tom KertscherMarch 10, 2021
> *No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden*
> *IF YOUR TIME IS SHORT*
> 
> The average price of gas is about 34 cents per gallon higher since Biden took office.
> Experts say Biden’s orders on the Keystone pipeline and oil and gas leasing might affect future gas prices, but have no effect on current prices.
> Grocery store prices are 3.5% higher than they were one year ago and have risen less than 1% in 2021.
> See the sources for this fact-check
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spiked the price of gasoline by 50 cents and the price of food by 10%?
> That’s the claim of a post widely shared by musician Ted Nugent and others on Facebook.
> It says: "When executive orders cause gas to go up 50 cents a gallon and food costs to increase 10%, you just taxed the middle class."
> 
> 
> The post was flagged as part of Facebook’s efforts to combat false news and misinformation on its News Feed. (Read more about our partnership with Facebook.)
> Biden began issuing executive orders on Jan. 20, the day of his inauguration. The claim we’re checking was posted March 7. Let’s see what’s happened in between.
> Gas up 34 cents; orders not a factor
> Since bottoming out at $1.87 a gallon in late April 2020, gas prices have mostly been going up. The bulk of the increase came under President Donald Trump, with prices continuing to rise under Biden.
> Nationally, the average price of a gallon of gas was $2.46 on Jan. 18, the final weekly tally before Biden took office. It rose to $2.80 on March 1, the latest weekly tally before the Facebook post, according to the U.S. Energy Administration. That’s an increase of 34 cents under Biden.
> The prices were similar at GasBuddy.com: $2.41 on Jan. 19 and $2.77 on March 7 — an increase of 36 cents.
> *FEATURED FACT-CHECK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viral image
> stated on February 10, 2021 in a Facebook post
> Says Gorilla Glue tweeted, “Do not use our products on your f------ hair.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Ciara O'Rourke • February 10, 2021
> Some critics have said that Biden’s cancellation of the Keystone XL pipeline with one executive order would quickly result in higher gasoline prices. But we previously found that, for several reasons, that’s not the case. For starters, the pipeline wasn’t operating yet, so canceling it didn’t change the balance of supply and demand.
> In the same executive order, Biden placed a moratorium on oil and gas leasing in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge in Alaska. But Patrick De Haan, head of petroleum analysis for GasBuddy.com, said that action has not affected current gas prices either, because current oil supplies are not affected. The order could, however, have an impact on gas prices in a few years, he said.
> In general, a president has limited control over the weekly and monthly shifts in gasoline prices. Gas prices depend mostly on global supply and demand.
> The OPEC oil cartel and Russia have made voluntary production cuts, which has the effect of raising prices. A greater impact has been made on prices by demand, as a result of the slow but steady economic recovery from the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden
> 
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The site is notoriously biased towards leftists / Dems and has been caught lying more than once....
Click to expand...



China and Canada benefit from the Keystone XL.. The US consumer does not. Quit being  a knuckle dragger.


----------



## Mac1958

pyetro said:


> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.


You know it doesn't matter.

Consumed with BDS, they're going to just keep slinging mud.  Ol' Joe will just keep working instead of tweeting like a desperate child.


----------



## AFrench2

Smokin' OP said:


> New buildings are designed, as well as retrofits, to save as much energy as possible with LED lighting, energy efficient AC units and landscaping designed to use less water than is necessary.



...because the government gives tax credits to corporations for doing so.




> You don't need FEDERA LAWS to force engineers and architects are doing everyday.


Yes. You do.




> The state, county and city governments ARE helping with retrofits to more energy efficient products with tax breaks for the items and installations, they have been doing that for decades.



Then what the flying **** are you arguing and yelling in all caps at me about? You ****ing make an entire goddamn rant about "OhHHH big corporations do it themselves, nobody is helping them" then in the same goddamn post say "Yeah all governments across every state, county, city, municipality, and backyard give them money to do so but listen --!"


----------



## AFrench2

And surada who I usually respect even liked your hypocritical post that says "Corporations do it all by themselves, they love being green" then goes on to say "Because all governments across the world give tax breaks". lmao


----------



## LeftofLeft

pyetro said:


> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.
> The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook posts
> stated on March 7, 2021 in a Facebook post:
> Says Joe Biden executive orders caused price increases of 50 cents in gas and 10% in food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOOD
> GAS PRICES
> GOVERNMENT REGULATION
> FACEBOOK FACT-CHECKS
> FACEBOOK POSTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden signs his first executive order in the Oval Office of the White House on Jan. 20, 2021, in Washington. (AP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Tom KertscherMarch 10, 2021
> *No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden*
> *IF YOUR TIME IS SHORT*
> 
> The average price of gas is about 34 cents per gallon higher since Biden took office.
> Experts say Biden’s orders on the Keystone pipeline and oil and gas leasing might affect future gas prices, but have no effect on current prices.
> Grocery store prices are 3.5% higher than they were one year ago and have risen less than 1% in 2021.
> See the sources for this fact-check
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spiked the price of gasoline by 50 cents and the price of food by 10%?
> That’s the claim of a post widely shared by musician Ted Nugent and others on Facebook.
> It says: "When executive orders cause gas to go up 50 cents a gallon and food costs to increase 10%, you just taxed the middle class."
> 
> 
> The post was flagged as part of Facebook’s efforts to combat false news and misinformation on its News Feed. (Read more about our partnership with Facebook.)
> Biden began issuing executive orders on Jan. 20, the day of his inauguration. The claim we’re checking was posted March 7. Let’s see what’s happened in between.
> Gas up 34 cents; orders not a factor
> Since bottoming out at $1.87 a gallon in late April 2020, gas prices have mostly been going up. The bulk of the increase came under President Donald Trump, with prices continuing to rise under Biden.
> Nationally, the average price of a gallon of gas was $2.46 on Jan. 18, the final weekly tally before Biden took office. It rose to $2.80 on March 1, the latest weekly tally before the Facebook post, according to the U.S. Energy Administration. That’s an increase of 34 cents under Biden.
> The prices were similar at GasBuddy.com: $2.41 on Jan. 19 and $2.77 on March 7 — an increase of 36 cents.
> *FEATURED FACT-CHECK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viral image
> stated on February 10, 2021 in a Facebook post
> Says Gorilla Glue tweeted, “Do not use our products on your f------ hair.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Ciara O'Rourke • February 10, 2021
> Some critics have said that Biden’s cancellation of the Keystone XL pipeline with one executive order would quickly result in higher gasoline prices. But we previously found that, for several reasons, that’s not the case. For starters, the pipeline wasn’t operating yet, so canceling it didn’t change the balance of supply and demand.
> In the same executive order, Biden placed a moratorium on oil and gas leasing in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge in Alaska. But Patrick De Haan, head of petroleum analysis for GasBuddy.com, said that action has not affected current gas prices either, because current oil supplies are not affected. The order could, however, have an impact on gas prices in a few years, he said.
> In general, a president has limited control over the weekly and monthly shifts in gasoline prices. Gas prices depend mostly on global supply and demand.
> The OPEC oil cartel and Russia have made voluntary production cuts, which has the effect of raising prices. A greater impact has been made on prices by demand, as a result of the slow but steady economic recovery from the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden
> 
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
Click to expand...


The fact that Keystone was not yet operational or in production has little bearing on gas prices going up. The fact that Biden KILLED Keystone with a pen sent a message to the global oil cartels that the US and the West made a step towards more dependence on them will naturally impact gas prices. How can they not go up? 

It’s economics, not politics.


----------



## surada

AFrench2 said:


> And surada who I usually respect even liked your hypocritical post that says "Corporations do it all by themselves, they love being green" then goes on to say "Because all governments across the world give tax breaks". lmao



I didn't say that. Look in the Middle East in Europe.. There is a sea change. People want energy that is efficient and cleaner.

Don't you see the innovations in construction and landscaping even on the local level?


----------



## surada

LeftofLeft said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.
> The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook posts
> stated on March 7, 2021 in a Facebook post:
> Says Joe Biden executive orders caused price increases of 50 cents in gas and 10% in food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOOD
> GAS PRICES
> GOVERNMENT REGULATION
> FACEBOOK FACT-CHECKS
> FACEBOOK POSTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden signs his first executive order in the Oval Office of the White House on Jan. 20, 2021, in Washington. (AP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Tom KertscherMarch 10, 2021
> *No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden*
> *IF YOUR TIME IS SHORT*
> 
> The average price of gas is about 34 cents per gallon higher since Biden took office.
> Experts say Biden’s orders on the Keystone pipeline and oil and gas leasing might affect future gas prices, but have no effect on current prices.
> Grocery store prices are 3.5% higher than they were one year ago and have risen less than 1% in 2021.
> See the sources for this fact-check
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spiked the price of gasoline by 50 cents and the price of food by 10%?
> That’s the claim of a post widely shared by musician Ted Nugent and others on Facebook.
> It says: "When executive orders cause gas to go up 50 cents a gallon and food costs to increase 10%, you just taxed the middle class."
> 
> 
> The post was flagged as part of Facebook’s efforts to combat false news and misinformation on its News Feed. (Read more about our partnership with Facebook.)
> Biden began issuing executive orders on Jan. 20, the day of his inauguration. The claim we’re checking was posted March 7. Let’s see what’s happened in between.
> Gas up 34 cents; orders not a factor
> Since bottoming out at $1.87 a gallon in late April 2020, gas prices have mostly been going up. The bulk of the increase came under President Donald Trump, with prices continuing to rise under Biden.
> Nationally, the average price of a gallon of gas was $2.46 on Jan. 18, the final weekly tally before Biden took office. It rose to $2.80 on March 1, the latest weekly tally before the Facebook post, according to the U.S. Energy Administration. That’s an increase of 34 cents under Biden.
> The prices were similar at GasBuddy.com: $2.41 on Jan. 19 and $2.77 on March 7 — an increase of 36 cents.
> *FEATURED FACT-CHECK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viral image
> stated on February 10, 2021 in a Facebook post
> Says Gorilla Glue tweeted, “Do not use our products on your f------ hair.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Ciara O'Rourke • February 10, 2021
> Some critics have said that Biden’s cancellation of the Keystone XL pipeline with one executive order would quickly result in higher gasoline prices. But we previously found that, for several reasons, that’s not the case. For starters, the pipeline wasn’t operating yet, so canceling it didn’t change the balance of supply and demand.
> In the same executive order, Biden placed a moratorium on oil and gas leasing in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge in Alaska. But Patrick De Haan, head of petroleum analysis for GasBuddy.com, said that action has not affected current gas prices either, because current oil supplies are not affected. The order could, however, have an impact on gas prices in a few years, he said.
> In general, a president has limited control over the weekly and monthly shifts in gasoline prices. Gas prices depend mostly on global supply and demand.
> The OPEC oil cartel and Russia have made voluntary production cuts, which has the effect of raising prices. A greater impact has been made on prices by demand, as a result of the slow but steady economic recovery from the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden
> 
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that Keystone was not yet operational or in production has little bearing on gas prices going up. The fact that Biden KILLED Keystone with a pen sent a message to the global oil cartels that the US and the West made a step towards more dependence on them will naturally impact gas prices. How can they not go up?
> 
> It’s economics, not politics.
Click to expand...


Keystone XL is a boondoggle... a tax dodge. It has been since it was announced in 2011. It benefits the Chinese and the Canadians, NOT the US consumer.

Most of the oil we import comes from Canada an Mexico NOT OPEC.


----------



## AFrench2

The only thing I "see" is that corporations have buried future energy for the past 70 years under a sludge of bribes, lobbying, and buying politicians. The only reason any of them lift a finger about it is because the government gives them money to do so. They don't care otherwise.

The entire Republican party is a corporate mouthpiece for big corporations and denies that climate change even exists. Like, are you kidding me right now? Corporations are the enemy.

_



			People want energy that is efficient and cleaner.
		
Click to expand...

_
Sure, a person does. You and me. And some other folks out there. But people? People want what is cheap and lazy and convenient. People won't give a shit until someone either forces them to give a shit, or mother nature literally kills all of us.


----------



## Flash

These stupid Moon Bats:  "Adding $30/Barrel to the cost of Canadian oil didn't increase the price". 

$30 a barrel going into the pocket of George Soros, Sugar Daddy of the despicable Democrat Party.

Yea these idiot are in their denial mode once again.

Reminds me of the filthy ass Obama Administration where they blamed all of Obama's failures on Bush and tried to take credit for Trump's successes.

"Mababydindunutin"


----------



## Flash

The idiotic Democrat Party has an agenda to do away with fossil fuels to kiss the ass of the demented Environmental Wackos and then they get power in the government they deny they had anything to do with price increases.

Interdasting!


----------



## surada

Flash said:


> These stupid Moon Bats:  "Adding $30/Barrel to the cost of Canadian oil didn't increase the price".
> 
> $30 a barrel going into the pocket of George Soros, Sugar Daddy of the despicable Democrat Party.
> 
> Yea these idiot are in their denial mode once again.
> 
> Reminds me of the filthy ass Obama Administration where they blamed all of Obama's failures on Bush and tried to take credit for Trump's successes.
> 
> "Mababydindunutin"



Horse shit. Canadian tar sands are highly corrosive sludge and its deeply discounted to $29 a barrel. Nobody wants it... And, China is owns a big chunk of Canadian tar sands production.. Now lets hear your rant about Biden and China.


----------



## jknowgood

AFrench2 said:


> Wait, are you telling me the oil market is a global commodity that is highly interconnected and that the President of 1 country doesn't pull a daily lever to set the oil prices after he puts his slippers on in the morning?
> 
> Yeah, okay dude, hahahaha. Next you'll be saying Biden won the fraudulent election. XD Sad!


We were energy independent until illegitimate pedo joe took over.


----------



## surada

jknowgood said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, are you telling me the oil market is a global commodity that is highly interconnected and that the President of 1 country doesn't pull a daily lever to set the oil prices after he puts his slippers on in the morning?
> 
> Yeah, okay dude, hahahaha. Next you'll be saying Biden won the fraudulent election. XD Sad!
> 
> 
> 
> We were energy independent until illegitimate pedo joe to
> ok over.
Click to expand...


Energy Independence is a neat jingle and really impresses you Trump rubes. We still import 9 million bpd from Canada and Mexico.


----------



## wamose

Politifact is an oxymoron. Politics and facts have nothing in common.


----------



## LeftofLeft

surada said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.
> The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook posts
> stated on March 7, 2021 in a Facebook post:
> Says Joe Biden executive orders caused price increases of 50 cents in gas and 10% in food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOOD
> GAS PRICES
> GOVERNMENT REGULATION
> FACEBOOK FACT-CHECKS
> FACEBOOK POSTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden signs his first executive order in the Oval Office of the White House on Jan. 20, 2021, in Washington. (AP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Tom KertscherMarch 10, 2021
> *No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden*
> *IF YOUR TIME IS SHORT*
> 
> The average price of gas is about 34 cents per gallon higher since Biden took office.
> Experts say Biden’s orders on the Keystone pipeline and oil and gas leasing might affect future gas prices, but have no effect on current prices.
> Grocery store prices are 3.5% higher than they were one year ago and have risen less than 1% in 2021.
> See the sources for this fact-check
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spiked the price of gasoline by 50 cents and the price of food by 10%?
> That’s the claim of a post widely shared by musician Ted Nugent and others on Facebook.
> It says: "When executive orders cause gas to go up 50 cents a gallon and food costs to increase 10%, you just taxed the middle class."
> 
> 
> The post was flagged as part of Facebook’s efforts to combat false news and misinformation on its News Feed. (Read more about our partnership with Facebook.)
> Biden began issuing executive orders on Jan. 20, the day of his inauguration. The claim we’re checking was posted March 7. Let’s see what’s happened in between.
> Gas up 34 cents; orders not a factor
> Since bottoming out at $1.87 a gallon in late April 2020, gas prices have mostly been going up. The bulk of the increase came under President Donald Trump, with prices continuing to rise under Biden.
> Nationally, the average price of a gallon of gas was $2.46 on Jan. 18, the final weekly tally before Biden took office. It rose to $2.80 on March 1, the latest weekly tally before the Facebook post, according to the U.S. Energy Administration. That’s an increase of 34 cents under Biden.
> The prices were similar at GasBuddy.com: $2.41 on Jan. 19 and $2.77 on March 7 — an increase of 36 cents.
> *FEATURED FACT-CHECK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viral image
> stated on February 10, 2021 in a Facebook post
> Says Gorilla Glue tweeted, “Do not use our products on your f------ hair.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Ciara O'Rourke • February 10, 2021
> Some critics have said that Biden’s cancellation of the Keystone XL pipeline with one executive order would quickly result in higher gasoline prices. But we previously found that, for several reasons, that’s not the case. For starters, the pipeline wasn’t operating yet, so canceling it didn’t change the balance of supply and demand.
> In the same executive order, Biden placed a moratorium on oil and gas leasing in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge in Alaska. But Patrick De Haan, head of petroleum analysis for GasBuddy.com, said that action has not affected current gas prices either, because current oil supplies are not affected. The order could, however, have an impact on gas prices in a few years, he said.
> In general, a president has limited control over the weekly and monthly shifts in gasoline prices. Gas prices depend mostly on global supply and demand.
> The OPEC oil cartel and Russia have made voluntary production cuts, which has the effect of raising prices. A greater impact has been made on prices by demand, as a result of the slow but steady economic recovery from the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden
> 
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that Keystone was not yet operational or in production has little bearing on gas prices going up. The fact that Biden KILLED Keystone with a pen sent a message to the global oil cartels that the US and the West made a step towards more dependence on them will naturally impact gas prices. How can they not go up?
> 
> It’s economics, not politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keystone XL is a boondoggle... a tax dodge. It has been since it was announced in 2011. It benefits the Chinese and the Canadians, NOT the US consumer.
> 
> Most of the oil we import comes from Canada an Mexico NOT OPEC.
Click to expand...


You are shifting the argument. My premise is that killing the Keystone pipeline signaled greater dependence on global oil cartels. You can debate current imports all you want. Keystone was at a minimum, an indirect step towards less dependence on global oil cartels which is why the globalists wanted it killed and their bitches complied.


----------



## AFrench2

jknowgood said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, are you telling me the oil market is a global commodity that is highly interconnected and that the President of 1 country doesn't pull a daily lever to set the oil prices after he puts his slippers on in the morning?
> 
> Yeah, okay dude, hahahaha. Next you'll be saying Biden won the fraudulent election. XD Sad!
> 
> 
> 
> We were energy independent until illegitimate pedo joe took over.
Click to expand...

Yeah I mean posts like this it's just like "ok" and I move on.


----------



## jknowgood

surada said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, are you telling me the oil market is a global commodity that is highly interconnected and that the President of 1 country doesn't pull a daily lever to set the oil prices after he puts his slippers on in the morning?
> 
> Yeah, okay dude, hahahaha. Next you'll be saying Biden won the fraudulent election. XD Sad!
> 
> 
> 
> We were energy independent until illegitimate pedo joe to
> ok over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Energy Independence is a neat jingle and really impresses you Trump rubes. We still import 9 million bpd from Canada and Mexico.
Click to expand...

We know liberals hate America and anything that makes us a great country.


----------



## surada

jknowgood said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, are you telling me the oil market is a global commodity that is highly interconnected and that the President of 1 country doesn't pull a daily lever to set the oil prices after he puts his slippers on in the morning?
> 
> Yeah, okay dude, hahahaha. Next you'll be saying Biden won the fraudulent election. XD Sad!
> 
> 
> 
> We were energy independent until illegitimate pedo joe to
> ok over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Energy Independence is a neat jingle and really impresses you Trump rubes. We still import 9 million bpd from Canada and Mexico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know liberals hate America and anything that makes us a great country.
Click to expand...


Conspiracy theories and stupidity won't make us a great country. We still import 9 million bpd from Canada and Mexico.


----------



## jknowgood

AFrench2 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, are you telling me the oil market is a global commodity that is highly interconnected and that the President of 1 country doesn't pull a daily lever to set the oil prices after he puts his slippers on in the morning?
> 
> Yeah, okay dude, hahahaha. Next you'll be saying Biden won the fraudulent election. XD Sad!
> 
> 
> 
> We were energy independent until illegitimate pedo joe took over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I mean posts like this it's just like "ok" and I move on.
Click to expand...

You can do as you please, still doesn't change the facts.


----------



## surada

jknowgood said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, are you telling me the oil market is a global commodity that is highly interconnected and that the President of 1 country doesn't pull a daily lever to set the oil prices after he puts his slippers on in the morning?
> 
> Yeah, okay dude, hahahaha. Next you'll be saying Biden won the fraudulent election. XD Sad!
> 
> 
> 
> We were energy independent until illegitimate pedo joe took over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I mean posts like this it's just like "ok" and I move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can do as you please, still doesn't change the facts.
Click to expand...


You don't know the facts or anything about the oil business.


----------



## jknowgood

surada said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, are you telling me the oil market is a global commodity that is highly interconnected and that the President of 1 country doesn't pull a daily lever to set the oil prices after he puts his slippers on in the morning?
> 
> Yeah, okay dude, hahahaha. Next you'll be saying Biden won the fraudulent election. XD Sad!
> 
> 
> 
> We were energy independent until illegitimate pedo joe took over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I mean posts like this it's just like "ok" and I move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can do as you please, still doesn't change the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know the facts or anything about the oil business.
Click to expand...

I know Biden is anti fossil fuels and the price has jumped 60 cents since he took over.


----------



## easyt65

surada said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.
> The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook posts
> stated on March 7, 2021 in a Facebook post:
> Says Joe Biden executive orders caused price increases of 50 cents in gas and 10% in food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOOD
> GAS PRICES
> GOVERNMENT REGULATION
> FACEBOOK FACT-CHECKS
> FACEBOOK POSTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden signs his first executive order in the Oval Office of the White House on Jan. 20, 2021, in Washington. (AP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Tom KertscherMarch 10, 2021
> *No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden*
> *IF YOUR TIME IS SHORT*
> 
> The average price of gas is about 34 cents per gallon higher since Biden took office.
> Experts say Biden’s orders on the Keystone pipeline and oil and gas leasing might affect future gas prices, but have no effect on current prices.
> Grocery store prices are 3.5% higher than they were one year ago and have risen less than 1% in 2021.
> See the sources for this fact-check
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spiked the price of gasoline by 50 cents and the price of food by 10%?
> That’s the claim of a post widely shared by musician Ted Nugent and others on Facebook.
> It says: "When executive orders cause gas to go up 50 cents a gallon and food costs to increase 10%, you just taxed the middle class."
> 
> 
> The post was flagged as part of Facebook’s efforts to combat false news and misinformation on its News Feed. (Read more about our partnership with Facebook.)
> Biden began issuing executive orders on Jan. 20, the day of his inauguration. The claim we’re checking was posted March 7. Let’s see what’s happened in between.
> Gas up 34 cents; orders not a factor
> Since bottoming out at $1.87 a gallon in late April 2020, gas prices have mostly been going up. The bulk of the increase came under President Donald Trump, with prices continuing to rise under Biden.
> Nationally, the average price of a gallon of gas was $2.46 on Jan. 18, the final weekly tally before Biden took office. It rose to $2.80 on March 1, the latest weekly tally before the Facebook post, according to the U.S. Energy Administration. That’s an increase of 34 cents under Biden.
> The prices were similar at GasBuddy.com: $2.41 on Jan. 19 and $2.77 on March 7 — an increase of 36 cents.
> *FEATURED FACT-CHECK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viral image
> stated on February 10, 2021 in a Facebook post
> Says Gorilla Glue tweeted, “Do not use our products on your f------ hair.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Ciara O'Rourke • February 10, 2021
> Some critics have said that Biden’s cancellation of the Keystone XL pipeline with one executive order would quickly result in higher gasoline prices. But we previously found that, for several reasons, that’s not the case. For starters, the pipeline wasn’t operating yet, so canceling it didn’t change the balance of supply and demand.
> In the same executive order, Biden placed a moratorium on oil and gas leasing in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge in Alaska. But Patrick De Haan, head of petroleum analysis for GasBuddy.com, said that action has not affected current gas prices either, because current oil supplies are not affected. The order could, however, have an impact on gas prices in a few years, he said.
> In general, a president has limited control over the weekly and monthly shifts in gasoline prices. Gas prices depend mostly on global supply and demand.
> The OPEC oil cartel and Russia have made voluntary production cuts, which has the effect of raising prices. A greater impact has been made on prices by demand, as a result of the slow but steady economic recovery from the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden
> 
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The site is notoriously biased towards leftists / Dems and has been caught lying more than once....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> China and Canada benefit from the Keystone XL.. The US consumer does not. Quit being  a knuckle dragger.
Click to expand...

Yeah, putting tens of thousands of Americans out of work - after already destroying more than 50% of minority-owned small businesses and putting their employees out of work, taking millions away from small towns that used their oil / pipeline-generated revenue - money used to pay for schools / day cares, etc..., in the middle of a pandemic in which Democrats used COVID-19 to torpedo the economy and wipe out the successes of Americans who had escaped the Democrat plantsation and policies of economic slavery.....Yup, put tens of thousand oil industry workers out of a job, lie to them and promise them they can have non-existent 'Green' jobs to save their families and ability to make a living, and put all of the other fossil fuel industries - and their employees - on notice that you're coming after them and their jobs, too...stop the leasing of land for oil fracking and drilling, and attempt to tout the successes of 'Green Energy' after the Texas debacle...tell Americans you are going to outlaw the use of all fossil fuel and the internal combustion engine (say good -bye to your cars - the govt going to buy you a new one?) and rely on alternate green energy sources that currently provide only 30% of our nation's energy needs and plan to rely on TECHNOLOGY THAT HAS NOT BEEN INVENTED YET (like those Green Energy jobs Biden promised  the tens of thousands of Oil industry workers he fired in his 1st 10 days in office)....

Gee, yeah...sure, I can see how none of that could possibly have an impact on gas prices, our energy independence, and making our enemies stronger.


----------



## 22lcidw

AFrench2 said:


> Wait, are you telling me the oil market is a global commodity that is highly interconnected and that the President of 1 country doesn't pull a daily lever to set the oil prices after he puts his slippers on in the morning?
> 
> Yeah, okay dude, hahahaha. Next you'll be saying Biden won the fraudulent election. XD Sad!


The coincidences when Progs have power are there for all to see.  The oil industry is sensitive to access and they are in it to have profits. Biden has removed access or has caused the price of the access to go up. The cost is passed on to consumers.


----------



## Arresmillao

pyetro said:


> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.
> The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook posts
> stated on March 7, 2021 in a Facebook post:
> Says Joe Biden executive orders caused price increases of 50 cents in gas and 10% in food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOOD
> GAS PRICES
> GOVERNMENT REGULATION
> FACEBOOK FACT-CHECKS
> FACEBOOK POSTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden signs his first executive order in the Oval Office of the White House on Jan. 20, 2021, in Washington. (AP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Tom KertscherMarch 10, 2021
> *No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden*
> *IF YOUR TIME IS SHORT*
> 
> The average price of gas is about 34 cents per gallon higher since Biden took office.
> Experts say Biden’s orders on the Keystone pipeline and oil and gas leasing might affect future gas prices, but have no effect on current prices.
> Grocery store prices are 3.5% higher than they were one year ago and have risen less than 1% in 2021.
> See the sources for this fact-check
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spiked the price of gasoline by 50 cents and the price of food by 10%?
> That’s the claim of a post widely shared by musician Ted Nugent and others on Facebook.
> It says: "When executive orders cause gas to go up 50 cents a gallon and food costs to increase 10%, you just taxed the middle class."
> 
> 
> The post was flagged as part of Facebook’s efforts to combat false news and misinformation on its News Feed. (Read more about our partnership with Facebook.)
> Biden began issuing executive orders on Jan. 20, the day of his inauguration. The claim we’re checking was posted March 7. Let’s see what’s happened in between.
> Gas up 34 cents; orders not a factor
> Since bottoming out at $1.87 a gallon in late April 2020, gas prices have mostly been going up. The bulk of the increase came under President Donald Trump, with prices continuing to rise under Biden.
> Nationally, the average price of a gallon of gas was $2.46 on Jan. 18, the final weekly tally before Biden took office. It rose to $2.80 on March 1, the latest weekly tally before the Facebook post, according to the U.S. Energy Administration. That’s an increase of 34 cents under Biden.
> The prices were similar at GasBuddy.com: $2.41 on Jan. 19 and $2.77 on March 7 — an increase of 36 cents.
> *FEATURED FACT-CHECK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viral image
> stated on February 10, 2021 in a Facebook post
> Says Gorilla Glue tweeted, “Do not use our products on your f------ hair.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Ciara O'Rourke • February 10, 2021
> Some critics have said that Biden’s cancellation of the Keystone XL pipeline with one executive order would quickly result in higher gasoline prices. But we previously found that, for several reasons, that’s not the case. For starters, the pipeline wasn’t operating yet, so canceling it didn’t change the balance of supply and demand.
> In the same executive order, Biden placed a moratorium on oil and gas leasing in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge in Alaska. But Patrick De Haan, head of petroleum analysis for GasBuddy.com, said that action has not affected current gas prices either, because current oil supplies are not affected. The order could, however, have an impact on gas prices in a few years, he said.
> In general, a president has limited control over the weekly and monthly shifts in gasoline prices. Gas prices depend mostly on global supply and demand.
> The OPEC oil cartel and Russia have made voluntary production cuts, which has the effect of raising prices. A greater impact has been made on prices by demand, as a result of the slow but steady economic recovery from the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden
> 
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
Click to expand...



*
i hope that for whatever reason, gas goes up above 10 dollars per gallon, the higher filthy fossil fuel price goes, the faster the transition to green energy will be...




*


----------



## Smokin' OP

Votto said:


> Joe Biden and the Dims declare war on fossil fuels and win office.
> 
> How are they not then the focal point of what happens to the price of something that is now targeted?  The DNC has declared war on fossil fuels.
> 
> It's like the war on Dr. Sueuss. Outlaw a book and they sell for $500 a pop.
> 
> Not that hard to understand really
> 
> Can't wait till  we all freeze to death on wind power.





surada said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah because fuck corporations lmao. Whatever crack Smoking OP is on, I don't want any. Corporations ain't doing jack shit about climate change, and to sit here and post that the government doesn't need to help because corporations are "leading the way" is like...my head just exploded from the bullshit I read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE of the leaders of green energy, MOST energy companies are switching to natural gas, building wind farms and building solar panel fields.
> City, county and states are switching to natural gas or electric to power their vehicles and buses.
> New buildings are designed, as well as retrofits, to save as much energy as possible with LED lighting, energy efficient AC units and landscaping designed to use less water than is necessary.
> The state, county and city governments ARE helping with retrofits to more energy efficient products with tax breaks for the items and installations, they have been doing that for decades.
> So, I still don't under stand why you need FEDERAL LAWS to enforce what city, county and state governments are already doing.
> You don't need FEDERA LAWS to force engineers and architects are doing everyday.
> Consumer are already demanding these changes, if the company doesn't give what the customer wants, guess what happens to that company?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, corporate America has taken up the Left wing causes by mandating climate change initiatives, and by forcing the country to follow politically correct speech as those that don't are censored on social media.
> 
> So really all the government has to do now is just throw up their hands when people complain about it saying, "They are all private citizens, and as such, can do whatever the hell they want"
> 
> Unless it is discriminating against a black or gay person, then all of a sudden it's not Ok.
> 
> In return for taking up Left wing causes and supporting the DNC and cementing their power, corporations can do whatever the hell they want and the government won't make a peep about it.
> 
> Sounds like a pretty good deal if you ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Right, corporate America has taken up the Left wing causes by mandating climate change initiatives".
> 
> Yes, they have.
> Not only  stupid "mandates", they are implementing these policies.
> I can imagine the joy that comes over people, when they have to spend MORE $$$, on their buildings, homes and power.
> "So really all the government has to do now is just throw up their hands when people complain about it saying, "They are all private citizens, and as such, can do whatever the hell they want".
> 
> Hell yeah, why can't you still use whale blubber to light your home?
> Why can't you use a coal powered tractor to plow your fields of wheat?
> 
> So, aren't RWNJ's against the big "gubmint" telling people what they can and cannot do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Demand for gasoline has been way down worldwide for a year. Do Trump's hard core followers not know that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would they?
> UNTIL...........................A democrat is in office.
> They notice EVERTHING now.
> It's all Biden's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People all over the world are looking into saving energy, diversifying sources, innovating for higher efficiency.. They want it cheaper and cleaner. That includes governments, companies and private individuals. Americans are able to do lots of good things when they put their will and smarts behind it.
> 
> Some incentives from local state and municipal governments as well as power companies help the middle class participate. . I had to replace my HVAC a few years ago and was told I could get a $500 credit if I replaced my hot water heater with a more efficient one. The HWH was 20 years old so why not? Trump's groupies want to drag their heels and spout conspiracy theories or yap about "communism"... That's not conservatism.. that's just stupidity.
Click to expand...


"Conservatism" is only a campaign slogan or when a democrat is office.
"Conservatives" haven't once balanced a budget, let alone reduced the deficit in 4 decades.


----------



## Orangecat

AFrench2 said:


> So wait, wait, wait. Let me get this straight. These motherfuckers on this forum post GatewayPundit and ImARetardConservative.com articles left and right and you're cool. But when a well-respected poster puts up a Politifact article you have to *checks notes*
> 
> Take 20 minutes to look up every donor to the website and show it to all of us.


Shut your piehole, fatso.


----------



## Leo123

So, it's a classic Democrat message, 'believe what we tell you, not what you see with your own eyes'
'


----------



## Smokin' OP

AFrench2 said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> 
> New buildings are designed, as well as retrofits, to save as much energy as possible with LED lighting, energy efficient AC units and landscaping designed to use less water than is necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...because the government gives tax credits to corporations for doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need FEDERA LAWS to force engineers and architects are doing everyday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. You do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The state, county and city governments ARE helping with retrofits to more energy efficient products with tax breaks for the items and installations, they have been doing that for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what the flying **** are you arguing and yelling in all caps at me about? You ****ing make an entire goddamn rant about "OhHHH big corporations do it themselves, nobody is helping them" then in the same goddamn post say "Yeah all governments across every state, county, city, municipality, and backyard give them money to do so but listen --!"
Click to expand...


"OhHHH big corporations do it themselves, nobody is helping them"  

Never said that.

I stated they are ONE of many, leading the way, because they are reacting to what the their customers demand, number one, saving $$$.


----------



## Wyatt earp

AFrench2 said:


> Nah because fuck corporations lmao. Whatever crack Smoking OP is on, I don't want any. Corporations ain't doing jack shit about climate change, and to sit here and post that the government doesn't need to help because corporations are "leading the way" is like...my head just exploded from the bullshit I read.




Sorry to burst your bubble of indoctrination, frenchy once again fossil fuels spent billions of dollars on green energy, they found out no money in it.


----------



## Wyatt earp

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, are you telling me the oil market is a global commodity that is highly interconnected and that the President of 1 country doesn't pull a daily lever to set the oil prices after he puts his slippers on in the morning?
> 
> Yeah, okay dude, hahahaha. Next you'll be saying Biden won the fraudulent election. XD Sad!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait you telling us a anti fracking, anti drilling, anti pipeline, pro green president goal is not to make gas prices high?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Wait are you telling us that if everyone were pro green and driving Teslas gas would be cheaper!? Durrhurr I'm a dumbass!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ? You drinking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He sneaked some peach schnapps out of moms liquor cabinet.
Click to expand...

I was wondering why he only starts postings 11:30 pm texas time


----------



## Smokin' OP

Leo123 said:


> So, it's a classic Democrat message, 'believe what we tell you, not what you see with your own eyes'
> '



Really?
Your dear leader said the same thing.

"Just remember, what you are seeing and what you are reading is not what's happening," Trump said. "Just stick with us, don't believe the crap you see from these people, the fake news." 
At a Veterans of Foreign Wars Convention in Kansas City, Mo., on Tuesday.
www.inquirer.com › philly › news 

Classic Trump and his gullible cult believes him.


----------



## Wyatt earp

AFrench2 said:


> The only thing I "see" is that corporations have buried future energy for the past 70 years under a sludge of bribes, lobbying, and buying politicians. The only reason any of them lift a finger about it is because the government gives them money to do so. They don't care otherwise.
> 
> The entire Republican party is a corporate mouthpiece for big corporations and denies that climate change even exists. Like, are you kidding me right now? Corporations are the enemy.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> People want energy that is efficient and cleaner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> Sure, a person does. You and me. And some other folks out there. But people? People want what is cheap and lazy and convenient. People won't give a shit until someone either forces them to give a shit, or mother nature literally kills all of us.




Cooperations is the enemy?


----------



## Leo123

Smokin' OP said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's a classic Democrat message, 'believe what we tell you, not what you see with your own eyes'
> '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> Your dear leader said the same thing.
> 
> "Just remember, what you are seeing and what you are reading is not what's happening," Trump said. "Just stick with us, don't believe the crap you see from these people, the fake news."
> At a Veterans of Foreign Wars Convention in Kansas City, Mo., on Tuesday.
> www.inquirer.com › philly › news
> 
> Classic Trump and his gullible cult believes him.
Click to expand...

Trump said gas prices would drop under his policies and that’s exactly what happened!


----------



## Smokin' OP

Leo123 said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's a classic Democrat message, 'believe what we tell you, not what you see with your own eyes'
> '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> Your dear leader said the same thing.
> 
> "Just remember, what you are seeing and what you are reading is not what's happening," Trump said. "Just stick with us, don't believe the crap you see from these people, the fake news."
> At a Veterans of Foreign Wars Convention in Kansas City, Mo., on Tuesday.
> www.inquirer.com › philly › news
> 
> Classic Trump and his gullible cult believes him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump said gas prices would drop under his policies and that’s exactly what happened!
Click to expand...


What policies?
Dotard's "fuel reduction" policy?


----------



## Leo123

Smokin' OP said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's a classic Democrat message, 'believe what we tell you, not what you see with your own eyes'
> '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> Your dear leader said the same thing.
> 
> "Just remember, what you are seeing and what you are reading is not what's happening," Trump said. "Just stick with us, don't believe the crap you see from these people, the fake news."
> At a Veterans of Foreign Wars Convention in Kansas City, Mo., on Tuesday.
> www.inquirer.com › philly › news
> 
> Classic Trump and his gullible cult believes him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump said gas prices would drop under his policies and that’s exactly what happened!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What policies?
> Dotard's "fuel reduction" policy?
Click to expand...

Opening fracking, building pipeline for example instead of promoting stupid green energy shit.


----------



## Rogue AI

AFrench2 said:


> So wait, wait, wait. Let me get this straight. These motherfuckers on this forum post GatewayPundit and ImARetardConservative.com articles left and right and you're cool. But when a well-respected poster puts up a Politifact article you have to *checks notes*
> 
> Take 20 minutes to look up every donor to the website and show it to all of us.


That's because total tools around here tell us we should trust garbage like Politifact because they say so.  GatewayPundit is just as likely as or more accurate than any of the liberal trash sites were are expected to believe.


----------



## jbrownson0831

pyetro said:


> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.
> The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook posts
> stated on March 7, 2021 in a Facebook post:
> Says Joe Biden executive orders caused price increases of 50 cents in gas and 10% in food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOOD
> GAS PRICES
> GOVERNMENT REGULATION
> FACEBOOK FACT-CHECKS
> FACEBOOK POSTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden signs his first executive order in the Oval Office of the White House on Jan. 20, 2021, in Washington. (AP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Tom KertscherMarch 10, 2021
> *No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden*
> *IF YOUR TIME IS SHORT*
> 
> The average price of gas is about 34 cents per gallon higher since Biden took office.
> Experts say Biden’s orders on the Keystone pipeline and oil and gas leasing might affect future gas prices, but have no effect on current prices.
> Grocery store prices are 3.5% higher than they were one year ago and have risen less than 1% in 2021.
> See the sources for this fact-check
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spiked the price of gasoline by 50 cents and the price of food by 10%?
> That’s the claim of a post widely shared by musician Ted Nugent and others on Facebook.
> It says: "When executive orders cause gas to go up 50 cents a gallon and food costs to increase 10%, you just taxed the middle class."
> 
> 
> The post was flagged as part of Facebook’s efforts to combat false news and misinformation on its News Feed. (Read more about our partnership with Facebook.)
> Biden began issuing executive orders on Jan. 20, the day of his inauguration. The claim we’re checking was posted March 7. Let’s see what’s happened in between.
> Gas up 34 cents; orders not a factor
> Since bottoming out at $1.87 a gallon in late April 2020, gas prices have mostly been going up. The bulk of the increase came under President Donald Trump, with prices continuing to rise under Biden.
> Nationally, the average price of a gallon of gas was $2.46 on Jan. 18, the final weekly tally before Biden took office. It rose to $2.80 on March 1, the latest weekly tally before the Facebook post, according to the U.S. Energy Administration. That’s an increase of 34 cents under Biden.
> The prices were similar at GasBuddy.com: $2.41 on Jan. 19 and $2.77 on March 7 — an increase of 36 cents.
> *FEATURED FACT-CHECK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viral image
> stated on February 10, 2021 in a Facebook post
> Says Gorilla Glue tweeted, “Do not use our products on your f------ hair.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Ciara O'Rourke • February 10, 2021
> Some critics have said that Biden’s cancellation of the Keystone XL pipeline with one executive order would quickly result in higher gasoline prices. But we previously found that, for several reasons, that’s not the case. For starters, the pipeline wasn’t operating yet, so canceling it didn’t change the balance of supply and demand.
> In the same executive order, Biden placed a moratorium on oil and gas leasing in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge in Alaska. But Patrick De Haan, head of petroleum analysis for GasBuddy.com, said that action has not affected current gas prices either, because current oil supplies are not affected. The order could, however, have an impact on gas prices in a few years, he said.
> In general, a president has limited control over the weekly and monthly shifts in gasoline prices. Gas prices depend mostly on global supply and demand.
> The OPEC oil cartel and Russia have made voluntary production cuts, which has the effect of raising prices. A greater impact has been made on prices by demand, as a result of the slow but steady economic recovery from the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden
> 
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
Click to expand...

Do you ever listen to the idiotic babble you spew?


----------



## Claudette

pyetro said:


> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.
> The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook posts
> stated on March 7, 2021 in a Facebook post:
> Says Joe Biden executive orders caused price increases of 50 cents in gas and 10% in food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOOD
> GAS PRICES
> GOVERNMENT REGULATION
> FACEBOOK FACT-CHECKS
> FACEBOOK POSTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden signs his first executive order in the Oval Office of the White House on Jan. 20, 2021, in Washington. (AP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Tom KertscherMarch 10, 2021
> *No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden*
> *IF YOUR TIME IS SHORT*
> 
> The average price of gas is about 34 cents per gallon higher since Biden took office.
> Experts say Biden’s orders on the Keystone pipeline and oil and gas leasing might affect future gas prices, but have no effect on current prices.
> Grocery store prices are 3.5% higher than they were one year ago and have risen less than 1% in 2021.
> See the sources for this fact-check
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spiked the price of gasoline by 50 cents and the price of food by 10%?
> That’s the claim of a post widely shared by musician Ted Nugent and others on Facebook.
> It says: "When executive orders cause gas to go up 50 cents a gallon and food costs to increase 10%, you just taxed the middle class."
> 
> 
> The post was flagged as part of Facebook’s efforts to combat false news and misinformation on its News Feed. (Read more about our partnership with Facebook.)
> Biden began issuing executive orders on Jan. 20, the day of his inauguration. The claim we’re checking was posted March 7. Let’s see what’s happened in between.
> Gas up 34 cents; orders not a factor
> Since bottoming out at $1.87 a gallon in late April 2020, gas prices have mostly been going up. The bulk of the increase came under President Donald Trump, with prices continuing to rise under Biden.
> Nationally, the average price of a gallon of gas was $2.46 on Jan. 18, the final weekly tally before Biden took office. It rose to $2.80 on March 1, the latest weekly tally before the Facebook post, according to the U.S. Energy Administration. That’s an increase of 34 cents under Biden.
> The prices were similar at GasBuddy.com: $2.41 on Jan. 19 and $2.77 on March 7 — an increase of 36 cents.
> *FEATURED FACT-CHECK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viral image
> stated on February 10, 2021 in a Facebook post
> Says Gorilla Glue tweeted, “Do not use our products on your f------ hair.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Ciara O'Rourke • February 10, 2021
> Some critics have said that Biden’s cancellation of the Keystone XL pipeline with one executive order would quickly result in higher gasoline prices. But we previously found that, for several reasons, that’s not the case. For starters, the pipeline wasn’t operating yet, so canceling it didn’t change the balance of supply and demand.
> In the same executive order, Biden placed a moratorium on oil and gas leasing in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge in Alaska. But Patrick De Haan, head of petroleum analysis for GasBuddy.com, said that action has not affected current gas prices either, because current oil supplies are not affected. The order could, however, have an impact on gas prices in a few years, he said.
> In general, a president has limited control over the weekly and monthly shifts in gasoline prices. Gas prices depend mostly on global supply and demand.
> The OPEC oil cartel and Russia have made voluntary production cuts, which has the effect of raising prices. A greater impact has been made on prices by demand, as a result of the slow but steady economic recovery from the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden
> 
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
Click to expand...


You might want to add the end of fracking and drilling for oil and natural gas to your bull shit. LOL


----------



## Leo123

pyetro said:


> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.
> The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.


Sorry, the Pulitzer is meaningless and so is PolitiFact.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Biden said in the debates he was going to destroy the oil business. But don’t fall for that shit being why gas prices are skyrocketing. Politihack says so.


----------



## Rigby5

Pipelines are cheapest and safest.
So there is no way ending Keystone could have been good.


----------



## Rigby5

pyetro said:


> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.
> The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook posts
> stated on March 7, 2021 in a Facebook post:
> Says Joe Biden executive orders caused price increases of 50 cents in gas and 10% in food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOOD
> GAS PRICES
> GOVERNMENT REGULATION
> FACEBOOK FACT-CHECKS
> FACEBOOK POSTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden signs his first executive order in the Oval Office of the White House on Jan. 20, 2021, in Washington. (AP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Tom KertscherMarch 10, 2021
> *No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden*
> *IF YOUR TIME IS SHORT*
> 
> The average price of gas is about 34 cents per gallon higher since Biden took office.
> Experts say Biden’s orders on the Keystone pipeline and oil and gas leasing might affect future gas prices, but have no effect on current prices.
> Grocery store prices are 3.5% higher than they were one year ago and have risen less than 1% in 2021.
> See the sources for this fact-check
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spiked the price of gasoline by 50 cents and the price of food by 10%?
> That’s the claim of a post widely shared by musician Ted Nugent and others on Facebook.
> It says: "When executive orders cause gas to go up 50 cents a gallon and food costs to increase 10%, you just taxed the middle class."
> 
> 
> The post was flagged as part of Facebook’s efforts to combat false news and misinformation on its News Feed. (Read more about our partnership with Facebook.)
> Biden began issuing executive orders on Jan. 20, the day of his inauguration. The claim we’re checking was posted March 7. Let’s see what’s happened in between.
> Gas up 34 cents; orders not a factor
> Since bottoming out at $1.87 a gallon in late April 2020, gas prices have mostly been going up. The bulk of the increase came under President Donald Trump, with prices continuing to rise under Biden.
> Nationally, the average price of a gallon of gas was $2.46 on Jan. 18, the final weekly tally before Biden took office. It rose to $2.80 on March 1, the latest weekly tally before the Facebook post, according to the U.S. Energy Administration. That’s an increase of 34 cents under Biden.
> The prices were similar at GasBuddy.com: $2.41 on Jan. 19 and $2.77 on March 7 — an increase of 36 cents.
> *FEATURED FACT-CHECK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viral image
> stated on February 10, 2021 in a Facebook post
> Says Gorilla Glue tweeted, “Do not use our products on your f------ hair.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Ciara O'Rourke • February 10, 2021
> Some critics have said that Biden’s cancellation of the Keystone XL pipeline with one executive order would quickly result in higher gasoline prices. But we previously found that, for several reasons, that’s not the case. For starters, the pipeline wasn’t operating yet, so canceling it didn’t change the balance of supply and demand.
> In the same executive order, Biden placed a moratorium on oil and gas leasing in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge in Alaska. But Patrick De Haan, head of petroleum analysis for GasBuddy.com, said that action has not affected current gas prices either, because current oil supplies are not affected. The order could, however, have an impact on gas prices in a few years, he said.
> In general, a president has limited control over the weekly and monthly shifts in gasoline prices. Gas prices depend mostly on global supply and demand.
> The OPEC oil cartel and Russia have made voluntary production cuts, which has the effect of raising prices. A greater impact has been made on prices by demand, as a result of the slow but steady economic recovery from the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden
> 
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
Click to expand...


PolitiFact is clearly totally wrong on this.
First of all, Keystone pipeline was operational, just not finished to its final destination.
We know that because there have already been leaks reported.
Second is that oil prices are not just based on current use, but also on future speculation.
Like all commodities, you can buy futures shares, and those skyrocketed when Biden cut pipelines and federal land leases for fossil fuels.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

pyetro said:


> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.
> The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.


You can take all your "independent Pultzer winning website" garbage and jam it up your ass.
Politifact is a well known left wing stealth site pretending to be a straight shooting "facts only"
clearing house for political issues giving everyone the non partisan "truth" when it is anything but. 

I buy groceries every day. I go to the gas station several times a month.
I can tell you all prices are going up inexorably.  It's Jimmy Carter time, redux

Arguing over whether Joe Biden's imbecilic shutting down the Keystone XL pipeline immediately drove
up prices is like arguing over how many angels can dance on the head of a pin.
It's irrelevant and pointless, in the end. It's a job killer that drives the cost of oil up and ultimately
it is more environmentally risky and potentially harmful than the XL pipleline.

Joe did what he was told to do and you can't really blame him anyway since he doesn't seem
to know why he's instructed to do all these things. He wasn't placed in office for his "brilliant"
decision making. He's a fucking joke...like Politifact.


----------



## BlindBoo

Rigby5 said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.
> The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook posts
> stated on March 7, 2021 in a Facebook post:
> Says Joe Biden executive orders caused price increases of 50 cents in gas and 10% in food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOOD
> GAS PRICES
> GOVERNMENT REGULATION
> FACEBOOK FACT-CHECKS
> FACEBOOK POSTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden signs his first executive order in the Oval Office of the White House on Jan. 20, 2021, in Washington. (AP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Tom KertscherMarch 10, 2021
> *No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden*
> *IF YOUR TIME IS SHORT*
> 
> The average price of gas is about 34 cents per gallon higher since Biden took office.
> Experts say Biden’s orders on the Keystone pipeline and oil and gas leasing might affect future gas prices, but have no effect on current prices.
> Grocery store prices are 3.5% higher than they were one year ago and have risen less than 1% in 2021.
> See the sources for this fact-check
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spiked the price of gasoline by 50 cents and the price of food by 10%?
> That’s the claim of a post widely shared by musician Ted Nugent and others on Facebook.
> It says: "When executive orders cause gas to go up 50 cents a gallon and food costs to increase 10%, you just taxed the middle class."
> 
> 
> The post was flagged as part of Facebook’s efforts to combat false news and misinformation on its News Feed. (Read more about our partnership with Facebook.)
> Biden began issuing executive orders on Jan. 20, the day of his inauguration. The claim we’re checking was posted March 7. Let’s see what’s happened in between.
> Gas up 34 cents; orders not a factor
> Since bottoming out at $1.87 a gallon in late April 2020, gas prices have mostly been going up. The bulk of the increase came under President Donald Trump, with prices continuing to rise under Biden.
> Nationally, the average price of a gallon of gas was $2.46 on Jan. 18, the final weekly tally before Biden took office. It rose to $2.80 on March 1, the latest weekly tally before the Facebook post, according to the U.S. Energy Administration. That’s an increase of 34 cents under Biden.
> The prices were similar at GasBuddy.com: $2.41 on Jan. 19 and $2.77 on March 7 — an increase of 36 cents.
> *FEATURED FACT-CHECK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viral image
> stated on February 10, 2021 in a Facebook post
> Says Gorilla Glue tweeted, “Do not use our products on your f------ hair.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Ciara O'Rourke • February 10, 2021
> Some critics have said that Biden’s cancellation of the Keystone XL pipeline with one executive order would quickly result in higher gasoline prices. But we previously found that, for several reasons, that’s not the case. For starters, the pipeline wasn’t operating yet, so canceling it didn’t change the balance of supply and demand.
> In the same executive order, Biden placed a moratorium on oil and gas leasing in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge in Alaska. But Patrick De Haan, head of petroleum analysis for GasBuddy.com, said that action has not affected current gas prices either, because current oil supplies are not affected. The order could, however, have an impact on gas prices in a few years, he said.
> In general, a president has limited control over the weekly and monthly shifts in gasoline prices. Gas prices depend mostly on global supply and demand.
> The OPEC oil cartel and Russia have made voluntary production cuts, which has the effect of raising prices. A greater impact has been made on prices by demand, as a result of the slow but steady economic recovery from the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden
> 
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PolitiFact is clearly totally wrong on this.
> First of all, Keystone pipeline was operational, just not finished to its final destination.
> We know that because there have already been leaks reported.
> Second is that oil prices are not just based on current use, but also on future speculation.
> Like all commodities, you can buy futures shares, and those skyrocketed when Biden cut pipelines and federal land leases for fossil fuels.
Click to expand...

The Keystone XL was never operational and the other 4 Keystone segments were never shut down.  Furthermore the leasing pause is over.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

BlindBoo said:


> The Keystone XL was never operational and the other 4 Keystone segments were never shut down. Furthermore the leasing pause is over.


 Which all means what, exactly?


----------



## BlindBoo

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Keystone XL was never operational and the other 4 Keystone segments were never shut down. Furthermore the leasing pause is over.
> 
> 
> 
> Which all means what, exactly?
Click to expand...

PolitiFact is mostly correct on this.


----------



## Leo123

BlindBoo said:


> PolitiFact is mostly correct on this.


Gas prices are soaring and the cost of goods is soaring.   You must be blind or something.


----------



## Rigby5

BlindBoo said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.
> The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook posts
> stated on March 7, 2021 in a Facebook post:
> Says Joe Biden executive orders caused price increases of 50 cents in gas and 10% in food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOOD
> GAS PRICES
> GOVERNMENT REGULATION
> FACEBOOK FACT-CHECKS
> FACEBOOK POSTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden signs his first executive order in the Oval Office of the White House on Jan. 20, 2021, in Washington. (AP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Tom KertscherMarch 10, 2021
> *No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden*
> *IF YOUR TIME IS SHORT*
> 
> The average price of gas is about 34 cents per gallon higher since Biden took office.
> Experts say Biden’s orders on the Keystone pipeline and oil and gas leasing might affect future gas prices, but have no effect on current prices.
> Grocery store prices are 3.5% higher than they were one year ago and have risen less than 1% in 2021.
> See the sources for this fact-check
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spiked the price of gasoline by 50 cents and the price of food by 10%?
> That’s the claim of a post widely shared by musician Ted Nugent and others on Facebook.
> It says: "When executive orders cause gas to go up 50 cents a gallon and food costs to increase 10%, you just taxed the middle class."
> 
> 
> The post was flagged as part of Facebook’s efforts to combat false news and misinformation on its News Feed. (Read more about our partnership with Facebook.)
> Biden began issuing executive orders on Jan. 20, the day of his inauguration. The claim we’re checking was posted March 7. Let’s see what’s happened in between.
> Gas up 34 cents; orders not a factor
> Since bottoming out at $1.87 a gallon in late April 2020, gas prices have mostly been going up. The bulk of the increase came under President Donald Trump, with prices continuing to rise under Biden.
> Nationally, the average price of a gallon of gas was $2.46 on Jan. 18, the final weekly tally before Biden took office. It rose to $2.80 on March 1, the latest weekly tally before the Facebook post, according to the U.S. Energy Administration. That’s an increase of 34 cents under Biden.
> The prices were similar at GasBuddy.com: $2.41 on Jan. 19 and $2.77 on March 7 — an increase of 36 cents.
> *FEATURED FACT-CHECK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viral image
> stated on February 10, 2021 in a Facebook post
> Says Gorilla Glue tweeted, “Do not use our products on your f------ hair.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Ciara O'Rourke • February 10, 2021
> Some critics have said that Biden’s cancellation of the Keystone XL pipeline with one executive order would quickly result in higher gasoline prices. But we previously found that, for several reasons, that’s not the case. For starters, the pipeline wasn’t operating yet, so canceling it didn’t change the balance of supply and demand.
> In the same executive order, Biden placed a moratorium on oil and gas leasing in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge in Alaska. But Patrick De Haan, head of petroleum analysis for GasBuddy.com, said that action has not affected current gas prices either, because current oil supplies are not affected. The order could, however, have an impact on gas prices in a few years, he said.
> In general, a president has limited control over the weekly and monthly shifts in gasoline prices. Gas prices depend mostly on global supply and demand.
> The OPEC oil cartel and Russia have made voluntary production cuts, which has the effect of raising prices. A greater impact has been made on prices by demand, as a result of the slow but steady economic recovery from the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden
> 
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PolitiFact is clearly totally wrong on this.
> First of all, Keystone pipeline was operational, just not finished to its final destination.
> We know that because there have already been leaks reported.
> Second is that oil prices are not just based on current use, but also on future speculation.
> Like all commodities, you can buy futures shares, and those skyrocketed when Biden cut pipelines and federal land leases for fossil fuels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Keystone XL was never operational and the other 4 Keystone segments were never shut down.  Furthermore the leasing pause is over.
Click to expand...

Apparently you are correct.
I am getting a little lazy.
But the point still is that we need all the oil there is eventually, and pipelines still beat everything else.


----------



## Rigby5

BlindBoo said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Keystone XL was never operational and the other 4 Keystone segments were never shut down. Furthermore the leasing pause is over.
> 
> 
> 
> Which all means what, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PolitiFact is mostly correct on this.
Click to expand...


I still do not agree that Biden did not cause the prices to skyrocket because people buy oil futures for speculation, and this caused the price of these future options to skyrocket.
It does not matter if the pipeline had not been finished yet.


----------



## Turtlesoup

pyetro said:


> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.
> The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook posts
> stated on March 7, 2021 in a Facebook post:
> Says Joe Biden executive orders caused price increases of 50 cents in gas and 10% in food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOOD
> GAS PRICES
> GOVERNMENT REGULATION
> FACEBOOK FACT-CHECKS
> FACEBOOK POSTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden signs his first executive order in the Oval Office of the White House on Jan. 20, 2021, in Washington. (AP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Tom KertscherMarch 10, 2021
> *No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden*
> *IF YOUR TIME IS SHORT*
> 
> The average price of gas is about 34 cents per gallon higher since Biden took office.
> Experts say Biden’s orders on the Keystone pipeline and oil and gas leasing might affect future gas prices, but have no effect on current prices.
> Grocery store prices are 3.5% higher than they were one year ago and have risen less than 1% in 2021.
> See the sources for this fact-check
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spiked the price of gasoline by 50 cents and the price of food by 10%?
> That’s the claim of a post widely shared by musician Ted Nugent and others on Facebook.
> It says: "When executive orders cause gas to go up 50 cents a gallon and food costs to increase 10%, you just taxed the middle class."
> 
> 
> The post was flagged as part of Facebook’s efforts to combat false news and misinformation on its News Feed. (Read more about our partnership with Facebook.)
> Biden began issuing executive orders on Jan. 20, the day of his inauguration. The claim we’re checking was posted March 7. Let’s see what’s happened in between.
> Gas up 34 cents; orders not a factor
> Since bottoming out at $1.87 a gallon in late April 2020, gas prices have mostly been going up. The bulk of the increase came under President Donald Trump, with prices continuing to rise under Biden.
> Nationally, the average price of a gallon of gas was $2.46 on Jan. 18, the final weekly tally before Biden took office. It rose to $2.80 on March 1, the latest weekly tally before the Facebook post, according to the U.S. Energy Administration. That’s an increase of 34 cents under Biden.
> The prices were similar at GasBuddy.com: $2.41 on Jan. 19 and $2.77 on March 7 — an increase of 36 cents.
> *FEATURED FACT-CHECK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viral image
> stated on February 10, 2021 in a Facebook post
> Says Gorilla Glue tweeted, “Do not use our products on your f------ hair.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Ciara O'Rourke • February 10, 2021
> Some critics have said that Biden’s cancellation of the Keystone XL pipeline with one executive order would quickly result in higher gasoline prices. But we previously found that, for several reasons, that’s not the case. For starters, the pipeline wasn’t operating yet, so canceling it didn’t change the balance of supply and demand.
> In the same executive order, Biden placed a moratorium on oil and gas leasing in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge in Alaska. But Patrick De Haan, head of petroleum analysis for GasBuddy.com, said that action has not affected current gas prices either, because current oil supplies are not affected. The order could, however, have an impact on gas prices in a few years, he said.
> In general, a president has limited control over the weekly and monthly shifts in gasoline prices. Gas prices depend mostly on global supply and demand.
> The OPEC oil cartel and Russia have made voluntary production cuts, which has the effect of raising prices. A greater impact has been made on prices by demand, as a result of the slow but steady economic recovery from the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden
> 
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
Click to expand...

Markets are forward looking---when you cut off supply or make supply more expensive priors shoot up automatically especially as the dollar loses value thanks to bidens spending and alternative routes like Buffets choo-choos that he is getting rich off of bidens attack on oil come into play.    Paying truck drivers to not work via the stimulus is also pushing up the costs.


----------



## Oddball

pyetro said:


> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.
> The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook posts
> stated on March 7, 2021 in a Facebook post:
> Says Joe Biden executive orders caused price increases of 50 cents in gas and 10% in food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOOD
> GAS PRICES
> GOVERNMENT REGULATION
> FACEBOOK FACT-CHECKS
> FACEBOOK POSTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden signs his first executive order in the Oval Office of the White House on Jan. 20, 2021, in Washington. (AP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Tom KertscherMarch 10, 2021
> *No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden*
> *IF YOUR TIME IS SHORT*
> 
> The average price of gas is about 34 cents per gallon higher since Biden took office.
> Experts say Biden’s orders on the Keystone pipeline and oil and gas leasing might affect future gas prices, but have no effect on current prices.
> Grocery store prices are 3.5% higher than they were one year ago and have risen less than 1% in 2021.
> See the sources for this fact-check
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spiked the price of gasoline by 50 cents and the price of food by 10%?
> That’s the claim of a post widely shared by musician Ted Nugent and others on Facebook.
> It says: "When executive orders cause gas to go up 50 cents a gallon and food costs to increase 10%, you just taxed the middle class."
> 
> 
> The post was flagged as part of Facebook’s efforts to combat false news and misinformation on its News Feed. (Read more about our partnership with Facebook.)
> Biden began issuing executive orders on Jan. 20, the day of his inauguration. The claim we’re checking was posted March 7. Let’s see what’s happened in between.
> Gas up 34 cents; orders not a factor
> Since bottoming out at $1.87 a gallon in late April 2020, gas prices have mostly been going up. The bulk of the increase came under President Donald Trump, with prices continuing to rise under Biden.
> Nationally, the average price of a gallon of gas was $2.46 on Jan. 18, the final weekly tally before Biden took office. It rose to $2.80 on March 1, the latest weekly tally before the Facebook post, according to the U.S. Energy Administration. That’s an increase of 34 cents under Biden.
> The prices were similar at GasBuddy.com: $2.41 on Jan. 19 and $2.77 on March 7 — an increase of 36 cents.
> *FEATURED FACT-CHECK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viral image
> stated on February 10, 2021 in a Facebook post
> Says Gorilla Glue tweeted, “Do not use our products on your f------ hair.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Ciara O'Rourke • February 10, 2021
> Some critics have said that Biden’s cancellation of the Keystone XL pipeline with one executive order would quickly result in higher gasoline prices. But we previously found that, for several reasons, that’s not the case. For starters, the pipeline wasn’t operating yet, so canceling it didn’t change the balance of supply and demand.
> In the same executive order, Biden placed a moratorium on oil and gas leasing in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge in Alaska. But Patrick De Haan, head of petroleum analysis for GasBuddy.com, said that action has not affected current gas prices either, because current oil supplies are not affected. The order could, however, have an impact on gas prices in a few years, he said.
> In general, a president has limited control over the weekly and monthly shifts in gasoline prices. Gas prices depend mostly on global supply and demand.
> The OPEC oil cartel and Russia have made voluntary production cuts, which has the effect of raising prices. A greater impact has been made on prices by demand, as a result of the slow but steady economic recovery from the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden
> 
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
Click to expand...

Politifact is leftist agitprop shit.


----------



## mudwhistle

pyetro said:


> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.
> The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook posts
> stated on March 7, 2021 in a Facebook post:
> Says Joe Biden executive orders caused price increases of 50 cents in gas and 10% in food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOOD
> GAS PRICES
> GOVERNMENT REGULATION
> FACEBOOK FACT-CHECKS
> FACEBOOK POSTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden signs his first executive order in the Oval Office of the White House on Jan. 20, 2021, in Washington. (AP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Tom KertscherMarch 10, 2021
> *No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden*
> *IF YOUR TIME IS SHORT*
> 
> The average price of gas is about 34 cents per gallon higher since Biden took office.
> Experts say Biden’s orders on the Keystone pipeline and oil and gas leasing might affect future gas prices, but have no effect on current prices.
> Grocery store prices are 3.5% higher than they were one year ago and have risen less than 1% in 2021.
> See the sources for this fact-check
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spiked the price of gasoline by 50 cents and the price of food by 10%?
> That’s the claim of a post widely shared by musician Ted Nugent and others on Facebook.
> It says: "When executive orders cause gas to go up 50 cents a gallon and food costs to increase 10%, you just taxed the middle class."
> 
> 
> The post was flagged as part of Facebook’s efforts to combat false news and misinformation on its News Feed. (Read more about our partnership with Facebook.)
> Biden began issuing executive orders on Jan. 20, the day of his inauguration. The claim we’re checking was posted March 7. Let’s see what’s happened in between.
> Gas up 34 cents; orders not a factor
> Since bottoming out at $1.87 a gallon in late April 2020, gas prices have mostly been going up. The bulk of the increase came under President Donald Trump, with prices continuing to rise under Biden.
> Nationally, the average price of a gallon of gas was $2.46 on Jan. 18, the final weekly tally before Biden took office. It rose to $2.80 on March 1, the latest weekly tally before the Facebook post, according to the U.S. Energy Administration. That’s an increase of 34 cents under Biden.
> The prices were similar at GasBuddy.com: $2.41 on Jan. 19 and $2.77 on March 7 — an increase of 36 cents.
> *FEATURED FACT-CHECK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viral image
> stated on February 10, 2021 in a Facebook post
> Says Gorilla Glue tweeted, “Do not use our products on your f------ hair.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Ciara O'Rourke • February 10, 2021
> Some critics have said that Biden’s cancellation of the Keystone XL pipeline with one executive order would quickly result in higher gasoline prices. But we previously found that, for several reasons, that’s not the case. For starters, the pipeline wasn’t operating yet, so canceling it didn’t change the balance of supply and demand.
> In the same executive order, Biden placed a moratorium on oil and gas leasing in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge in Alaska. But Patrick De Haan, head of petroleum analysis for GasBuddy.com, said that action has not affected current gas prices either, because current oil supplies are not affected. The order could, however, have an impact on gas prices in a few years, he said.
> In general, a president has limited control over the weekly and monthly shifts in gasoline prices. Gas prices depend mostly on global supply and demand.
> The OPEC oil cartel and Russia have made voluntary production cuts, which has the effect of raising prices. A greater impact has been made on prices by demand, as a result of the slow but steady economic recovery from the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden
> 
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
Click to expand...

Independent?????


----------



## Leo123

Rigby5 said:


> Apparently you are correct.
> I am getting a little lazy.
> But the point still is that we need all the oil there is eventually, and pipelines still beat everything else.


Let's not forget that even building the pipeline and continuing fracking caused prices to drop.  Biden fucked us all.


----------



## BlindBoo

Rigby5 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Keystone XL was never operational and the other 4 Keystone segments were never shut down. Furthermore the leasing pause is over.
> 
> 
> 
> Which all means what, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PolitiFact is mostly correct on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still do not agree that Biden did not cause the prices to skyrocket because people buy oil futures for speculation, and this caused the price of these future options to skyrocket.
> It does not matter if the pipeline had not been finished yet.
Click to expand...

We'll have to agree to disagree then.   It may have caused a bump in speculation in oil futures, it didn't effect the price at the pump as much as the big freeze in Texas did.  But we agree on the pipeline.  I was disappointed Obama vetoed it.


----------



## Lastamender

pyetro said:


> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.
> The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook posts
> stated on March 7, 2021 in a Facebook post:
> Says Joe Biden executive orders caused price increases of 50 cents in gas and 10% in food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOOD
> GAS PRICES
> GOVERNMENT REGULATION
> FACEBOOK FACT-CHECKS
> FACEBOOK POSTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden signs his first executive order in the Oval Office of the White House on Jan. 20, 2021, in Washington. (AP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Tom KertscherMarch 10, 2021
> *No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden*
> *IF YOUR TIME IS SHORT*
> 
> The average price of gas is about 34 cents per gallon higher since Biden took office.
> Experts say Biden’s orders on the Keystone pipeline and oil and gas leasing might affect future gas prices, but have no effect on current prices.
> Grocery store prices are 3.5% higher than they were one year ago and have risen less than 1% in 2021.
> See the sources for this fact-check
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spiked the price of gasoline by 50 cents and the price of food by 10%?
> That’s the claim of a post widely shared by musician Ted Nugent and others on Facebook.
> It says: "When executive orders cause gas to go up 50 cents a gallon and food costs to increase 10%, you just taxed the middle class."
> 
> 
> The post was flagged as part of Facebook’s efforts to combat false news and misinformation on its News Feed. (Read more about our partnership with Facebook.)
> Biden began issuing executive orders on Jan. 20, the day of his inauguration. The claim we’re checking was posted March 7. Let’s see what’s happened in between.
> Gas up 34 cents; orders not a factor
> Since bottoming out at $1.87 a gallon in late April 2020, gas prices have mostly been going up. The bulk of the increase came under President Donald Trump, with prices continuing to rise under Biden.
> Nationally, the average price of a gallon of gas was $2.46 on Jan. 18, the final weekly tally before Biden took office. It rose to $2.80 on March 1, the latest weekly tally before the Facebook post, according to the U.S. Energy Administration. That’s an increase of 34 cents under Biden.
> The prices were similar at GasBuddy.com: $2.41 on Jan. 19 and $2.77 on March 7 — an increase of 36 cents.
> *FEATURED FACT-CHECK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viral image
> stated on February 10, 2021 in a Facebook post
> Says Gorilla Glue tweeted, “Do not use our products on your f------ hair.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Ciara O'Rourke • February 10, 2021
> Some critics have said that Biden’s cancellation of the Keystone XL pipeline with one executive order would quickly result in higher gasoline prices. But we previously found that, for several reasons, that’s not the case. For starters, the pipeline wasn’t operating yet, so canceling it didn’t change the balance of supply and demand.
> In the same executive order, Biden placed a moratorium on oil and gas leasing in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge in Alaska. But Patrick De Haan, head of petroleum analysis for GasBuddy.com, said that action has not affected current gas prices either, because current oil supplies are not affected. The order could, however, have an impact on gas prices in a few years, he said.
> In general, a president has limited control over the weekly and monthly shifts in gasoline prices. Gas prices depend mostly on global supply and demand.
> The OPEC oil cartel and Russia have made voluntary production cuts, which has the effect of raising prices. A greater impact has been made on prices by demand, as a result of the slow but steady economic recovery from the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden
> 
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
Click to expand...

Biased payed for hacks. Next.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

pyetro said:


> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.
> The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook posts
> stated on March 7, 2021 in a Facebook post:
> Says Joe Biden executive orders caused price increases of 50 cents in gas and 10% in food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOOD
> GAS PRICES
> GOVERNMENT REGULATION
> FACEBOOK FACT-CHECKS
> FACEBOOK POSTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden signs his first executive order in the Oval Office of the White House on Jan. 20, 2021, in Washington. (AP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Tom KertscherMarch 10, 2021
> *No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden*
> *IF YOUR TIME IS SHORT*
> 
> The average price of gas is about 34 cents per gallon higher since Biden took office.
> Experts say Biden’s orders on the Keystone pipeline and oil and gas leasing might affect future gas prices, but have no effect on current prices.
> Grocery store prices are 3.5% higher than they were one year ago and have risen less than 1% in 2021.
> See the sources for this fact-check
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spiked the price of gasoline by 50 cents and the price of food by 10%?
> That’s the claim of a post widely shared by musician Ted Nugent and others on Facebook.
> It says: "When executive orders cause gas to go up 50 cents a gallon and food costs to increase 10%, you just taxed the middle class."
> 
> 
> The post was flagged as part of Facebook’s efforts to combat false news and misinformation on its News Feed. (Read more about our partnership with Facebook.)
> Biden began issuing executive orders on Jan. 20, the day of his inauguration. The claim we’re checking was posted March 7. Let’s see what’s happened in between.
> Gas up 34 cents; orders not a factor
> Since bottoming out at $1.87 a gallon in late April 2020, gas prices have mostly been going up. The bulk of the increase came under President Donald Trump, with prices continuing to rise under Biden.
> Nationally, the average price of a gallon of gas was $2.46 on Jan. 18, the final weekly tally before Biden took office. It rose to $2.80 on March 1, the latest weekly tally before the Facebook post, according to the U.S. Energy Administration. That’s an increase of 34 cents under Biden.
> The prices were similar at GasBuddy.com: $2.41 on Jan. 19 and $2.77 on March 7 — an increase of 36 cents.
> *FEATURED FACT-CHECK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viral image
> stated on February 10, 2021 in a Facebook post
> Says Gorilla Glue tweeted, “Do not use our products on your f------ hair.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Ciara O'Rourke • February 10, 2021
> Some critics have said that Biden’s cancellation of the Keystone XL pipeline with one executive order would quickly result in higher gasoline prices. But we previously found that, for several reasons, that’s not the case. For starters, the pipeline wasn’t operating yet, so canceling it didn’t change the balance of supply and demand.
> In the same executive order, Biden placed a moratorium on oil and gas leasing in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge in Alaska. But Patrick De Haan, head of petroleum analysis for GasBuddy.com, said that action has not affected current gas prices either, because current oil supplies are not affected. The order could, however, have an impact on gas prices in a few years, he said.
> In general, a president has limited control over the weekly and monthly shifts in gasoline prices. Gas prices depend mostly on global supply and demand.
> The OPEC oil cartel and Russia have made voluntary production cuts, which has the effect of raising prices. A greater impact has been made on prices by demand, as a result of the slow but steady economic recovery from the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden
> 
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
Click to expand...

PolololololoLOLOLOLOlLoloLOloLoOLOLOlOlOlOLollololiti"fact"

Funnier than Beetlejuice watching the Exorcist!!


----------



## WinterBorn

At peak operation (after the pipeline was completed) it would have transported between 2.5% and 3% of what the US uses.   And that is if none was sold to foreign countries.

The price increases were the oil companies exploiting the situation.    Like when they raise prices if they have to shut down their drilling and refining for a hurricane.   They never lower the prices after the hurricane is gone and things are repaired.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

pyetro said:


> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.
> The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook posts
> stated on March 7, 2021 in a Facebook post:
> Says Joe Biden executive orders caused price increases of 50 cents in gas and 10% in food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOOD
> GAS PRICES
> GOVERNMENT REGULATION
> FACEBOOK FACT-CHECKS
> FACEBOOK POSTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden signs his first executive order in the Oval Office of the White House on Jan. 20, 2021, in Washington. (AP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Tom KertscherMarch 10, 2021
> *No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden*
> *IF YOUR TIME IS SHORT*
> 
> The average price of gas is about 34 cents per gallon higher since Biden took office.
> Experts say Biden’s orders on the Keystone pipeline and oil and gas leasing might affect future gas prices, but have no effect on current prices.
> Grocery store prices are 3.5% higher than they were one year ago and have risen less than 1% in 2021.
> See the sources for this fact-check
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spiked the price of gasoline by 50 cents and the price of food by 10%?
> That’s the claim of a post widely shared by musician Ted Nugent and others on Facebook.
> It says: "When executive orders cause gas to go up 50 cents a gallon and food costs to increase 10%, you just taxed the middle class."
> 
> 
> The post was flagged as part of Facebook’s efforts to combat false news and misinformation on its News Feed. (Read more about our partnership with Facebook.)
> Biden began issuing executive orders on Jan. 20, the day of his inauguration. The claim we’re checking was posted March 7. Let’s see what’s happened in between.
> Gas up 34 cents; orders not a factor
> Since bottoming out at $1.87 a gallon in late April 2020, gas prices have mostly been going up. The bulk of the increase came under President Donald Trump, with prices continuing to rise under Biden.
> Nationally, the average price of a gallon of gas was $2.46 on Jan. 18, the final weekly tally before Biden took office. It rose to $2.80 on March 1, the latest weekly tally before the Facebook post, according to the U.S. Energy Administration. That’s an increase of 34 cents under Biden.
> The prices were similar at GasBuddy.com: $2.41 on Jan. 19 and $2.77 on March 7 — an increase of 36 cents.
> *FEATURED FACT-CHECK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viral image
> stated on February 10, 2021 in a Facebook post
> Says Gorilla Glue tweeted, “Do not use our products on your f------ hair.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Ciara O'Rourke • February 10, 2021
> Some critics have said that Biden’s cancellation of the Keystone XL pipeline with one executive order would quickly result in higher gasoline prices. But we previously found that, for several reasons, that’s not the case. For starters, the pipeline wasn’t operating yet, so canceling it didn’t change the balance of supply and demand.
> In the same executive order, Biden placed a moratorium on oil and gas leasing in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge in Alaska. But Patrick De Haan, head of petroleum analysis for GasBuddy.com, said that action has not affected current gas prices either, because current oil supplies are not affected. The order could, however, have an impact on gas prices in a few years, he said.
> In general, a president has limited control over the weekly and monthly shifts in gasoline prices. Gas prices depend mostly on global supply and demand.
> The OPEC oil cartel and Russia have made voluntary production cuts, which has the effect of raising prices. A greater impact has been made on prices by demand, as a result of the slow but steady economic recovery from the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden
> 
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
Click to expand...


"The Party is always right" -- The Party


----------



## Leo123

WinterBorn said:


> At peak operation (after the pipeline was completed) it would have transported between 2.5% and 3% of what the US uses. And that is if none was sold to foreign countries.
> 
> The price increases were the oil companies exploiting the situation. Like when they raise prices if they have to shut down their drilling and refining for a hurricane. They never lower the prices after the hurricane is gone and things are repaired.


Yes, like most Markets, they exploit a limited supply or even the perception of a limited supply.   Trump, as a businessman,  knew this and that's why prices were lower during his administration.  Biden has never been a real businessman and all his decisions are based on what's good politically for him and his party, not We The People.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

BlindBoo said:


> PolitiFact is mostly correct on this.


For a site that subtly shades the truth in issues for political gain and credence "mostly correct"
isn't very impressive to me.


----------



## Leo123

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> For a site that subtly shades the truth in issues for political gain and credence "mostly correct"
> isn't very impressive to me.


But.....But....Dey got dat big METER!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

pyetro said:


> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.
> The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook posts
> stated on March 7, 2021 in a Facebook post:
> Says Joe Biden executive orders caused price increases of 50 cents in gas and 10% in food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOOD
> GAS PRICES
> GOVERNMENT REGULATION
> FACEBOOK FACT-CHECKS
> FACEBOOK POSTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden signs his first executive order in the Oval Office of the White House on Jan. 20, 2021, in Washington. (AP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Tom KertscherMarch 10, 2021
> *No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden*
> *IF YOUR TIME IS SHORT*
> 
> The average price of gas is about 34 cents per gallon higher since Biden took office.
> Experts say Biden’s orders on the Keystone pipeline and oil and gas leasing might affect future gas prices, but have no effect on current prices.
> Grocery store prices are 3.5% higher than they were one year ago and have risen less than 1% in 2021.
> See the sources for this fact-check
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spiked the price of gasoline by 50 cents and the price of food by 10%?
> That’s the claim of a post widely shared by musician Ted Nugent and others on Facebook.
> It says: "When executive orders cause gas to go up 50 cents a gallon and food costs to increase 10%, you just taxed the middle class."
> 
> 
> The post was flagged as part of Facebook’s efforts to combat false news and misinformation on its News Feed. (Read more about our partnership with Facebook.)
> Biden began issuing executive orders on Jan. 20, the day of his inauguration. The claim we’re checking was posted March 7. Let’s see what’s happened in between.
> Gas up 34 cents; orders not a factor
> Since bottoming out at $1.87 a gallon in late April 2020, gas prices have mostly been going up. The bulk of the increase came under President Donald Trump, with prices continuing to rise under Biden.
> Nationally, the average price of a gallon of gas was $2.46 on Jan. 18, the final weekly tally before Biden took office. It rose to $2.80 on March 1, the latest weekly tally before the Facebook post, according to the U.S. Energy Administration. That’s an increase of 34 cents under Biden.
> The prices were similar at GasBuddy.com: $2.41 on Jan. 19 and $2.77 on March 7 — an increase of 36 cents.
> *FEATURED FACT-CHECK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viral image
> stated on February 10, 2021 in a Facebook post
> Says Gorilla Glue tweeted, “Do not use our products on your f------ hair.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Ciara O'Rourke • February 10, 2021
> Some critics have said that Biden’s cancellation of the Keystone XL pipeline with one executive order would quickly result in higher gasoline prices. But we previously found that, for several reasons, that’s not the case. For starters, the pipeline wasn’t operating yet, so canceling it didn’t change the balance of supply and demand.
> In the same executive order, Biden placed a moratorium on oil and gas leasing in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge in Alaska. But Patrick De Haan, head of petroleum analysis for GasBuddy.com, said that action has not affected current gas prices either, because current oil supplies are not affected. The order could, however, have an impact on gas prices in a few years, he said.
> In general, a president has limited control over the weekly and monthly shifts in gasoline prices. Gas prices depend mostly on global supply and demand.
> The OPEC oil cartel and Russia have made voluntary production cuts, which has the effect of raising prices. A greater impact has been made on prices by demand, as a result of the slow but steady economic recovery from the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden
> 
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
Click to expand...

Nice try Langley shill but


pyetro said:


> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.
> The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook posts
> stated on March 7, 2021 in a Facebook post:
> Says Joe Biden executive orders caused price increases of 50 cents in gas and 10% in food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOOD
> GAS PRICES
> GOVERNMENT REGULATION
> FACEBOOK FACT-CHECKS
> FACEBOOK POSTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden signs his first executive order in the Oval Office of the White House on Jan. 20, 2021, in Washington. (AP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Tom KertscherMarch 10, 2021
> *No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden*
> *IF YOUR TIME IS SHORT*
> 
> The average price of gas is about 34 cents per gallon higher since Biden took office.
> Experts say Biden’s orders on the Keystone pipeline and oil and gas leasing might affect future gas prices, but have no effect on current prices.
> Grocery store prices are 3.5% higher than they were one year ago and have risen less than 1% in 2021.
> See the sources for this fact-check
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spiked the price of gasoline by 50 cents and the price of food by 10%?
> That’s the claim of a post widely shared by musician Ted Nugent and others on Facebook.
> It says: "When executive orders cause gas to go up 50 cents a gallon and food costs to increase 10%, you just taxed the middle class."
> 
> 
> The post was flagged as part of Facebook’s efforts to combat false news and misinformation on its News Feed. (Read more about our partnership with Facebook.)
> Biden began issuing executive orders on Jan. 20, the day of his inauguration. The claim we’re checking was posted March 7. Let’s see what’s happened in between.
> Gas up 34 cents; orders not a factor
> Since bottoming out at $1.87 a gallon in late April 2020, gas prices have mostly been going up. The bulk of the increase came under President Donald Trump, with prices continuing to rise under Biden.
> Nationally, the average price of a gallon of gas was $2.46 on Jan. 18, the final weekly tally before Biden took office. It rose to $2.80 on March 1, the latest weekly tally before the Facebook post, according to the U.S. Energy Administration. That’s an increase of 34 cents under Biden.
> The prices were similar at GasBuddy.com: $2.41 on Jan. 19 and $2.77 on March 7 — an increase of 36 cents.
> *FEATURED FACT-CHECK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viral image
> stated on February 10, 2021 in a Facebook post
> Says Gorilla Glue tweeted, “Do not use our products on your f------ hair.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Ciara O'Rourke • February 10, 2021
> Some critics have said that Biden’s cancellation of the Keystone XL pipeline with one executive order would quickly result in higher gasoline prices. But we previously found that, for several reasons, that’s not the case. For starters, the pipeline wasn’t operating yet, so canceling it didn’t change the balance of supply and demand.
> In the same executive order, Biden placed a moratorium on oil and gas leasing in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge in Alaska. But Patrick De Haan, head of petroleum analysis for GasBuddy.com, said that action has not affected current gas prices either, because current oil supplies are not affected. The order could, however, have an impact on gas prices in a few years, he said.
> In general, a president has limited control over the weekly and monthly shifts in gasoline prices. Gas prices depend mostly on global supply and demand.
> The OPEC oil cartel and Russia have made voluntary production cuts, which has the effect of raising prices. A greater impact has been made on prices by demand, as a result of the slow but steady economic recovery from the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden
> 
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
Click to expand...

It was comedy enough you used politi fact a mouthpiece for the government trying to use the lie they are independent but you really gave us comedy using fascist Facebook as a source,miserable fail.
Your false meter is your propaganda op piece shill.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Leo123 said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a site that subtly shades the truth in issues for political gain and credence "mostly correct"
> isn't very impressive to me.
> 
> 
> 
> But.....But....Dey got dat big METER!! View attachment 488514
Click to expand...

This troll wins first prize as the most comic post of the year.that was comedy at its best the part of FACEBOOK of all people flagging something claiming g it to be fake news,like Facebook is not biased and is really objective and never censors government corruption.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

AFrench2 said:


> So wait, wait, wait. Let me get this straight. These motherfuckers on this forum post GatewayPundit and ImARetardConservative.com articles left and right and you're cool. But when a well-respected poster puts up a Politifact article you have to *checks notes*
> 
> Take 20 minutes to look up every donor to the website and show it to all of us.


Comedy gold one true child troll calls this guy a respected poster.


AFrench2 said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...No Cabal, bro. Just us normal people who don't get our news from Trump's daily newsletter emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been researching these things long before Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I'm sure you've been researching a lot. Moon landing fakings, JFK assassination, 9/11... You probably research all the time.
Click to expand...

The fact you really think the official versions by the government of Jfk and 9/11 are the ultimate truth prove you are one stupid fuck.and it’s even more comedy gold you a child says this guy is a respected poster oh and gateway pundit and that other news sources you mentioned are indeed a hundred times more credible than his source which somebody just proved is funded by the government,a mouthpiece for them. Gateway pundit and that other one you mentioned are independent and not funded by the government as political fact is as that one poster exposed little boy


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Thoth001 said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.
> The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook posts
> stated on March 7, 2021 in a Facebook post:
> Says Joe Biden executive orders caused price increases of 50 cents in gas and 10% in food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOOD
> GAS PRICES
> GOVERNMENT REGULATION
> FACEBOOK FACT-CHECKS
> FACEBOOK POSTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden signs his first executive order in the Oval Office of the White House on Jan. 20, 2021, in Washington. (AP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Tom KertscherMarch 10, 2021
> *No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden*
> *IF YOUR TIME IS SHORT*
> 
> The average price of gas is about 34 cents per gallon higher since Biden took office.
> Experts say Biden’s orders on the Keystone pipeline and oil and gas leasing might affect future gas prices, but have no effect on current prices.
> Grocery store prices are 3.5% higher than they were one year ago and have risen less than 1% in 2021.
> See the sources for this fact-check
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spiked the price of gasoline by 50 cents and the price of food by 10%?
> That’s the claim of a post widely shared by musician Ted Nugent and others on Facebook.
> It says: "When executive orders cause gas to go up 50 cents a gallon and food costs to increase 10%, you just taxed the middle class."
> 
> 
> The post was flagged as part of Facebook’s efforts to combat false news and misinformation on its News Feed. (Read more about our partnership with Facebook.)
> Biden began issuing executive orders on Jan. 20, the day of his inauguration. The claim we’re checking was posted March 7. Let’s see what’s happened in between.
> Gas up 34 cents; orders not a factor
> Since bottoming out at $1.87 a gallon in late April 2020, gas prices have mostly been going up. The bulk of the increase came under President Donald Trump, with prices continuing to rise under Biden.
> Nationally, the average price of a gallon of gas was $2.46 on Jan. 18, the final weekly tally before Biden took office. It rose to $2.80 on March 1, the latest weekly tally before the Facebook post, according to the U.S. Energy Administration. That’s an increase of 34 cents under Biden.
> The prices were similar at GasBuddy.com: $2.41 on Jan. 19 and $2.77 on March 7 — an increase of 36 cents.
> *FEATURED FACT-CHECK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viral image
> stated on February 10, 2021 in a Facebook post
> Says Gorilla Glue tweeted, “Do not use our products on your f------ hair.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Ciara O'Rourke • February 10, 2021
> Some critics have said that Biden’s cancellation of the Keystone XL pipeline with one executive order would quickly result in higher gasoline prices. But we previously found that, for several reasons, that’s not the case. For starters, the pipeline wasn’t operating yet, so canceling it didn’t change the balance of supply and demand.
> In the same executive order, Biden placed a moratorium on oil and gas leasing in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge in Alaska. But Patrick De Haan, head of petroleum analysis for GasBuddy.com, said that action has not affected current gas prices either, because current oil supplies are not affected. The order could, however, have an impact on gas prices in a few years, he said.
> In general, a president has limited control over the weekly and monthly shifts in gasoline prices. Gas prices depend mostly on global supply and demand.
> The OPEC oil cartel and Russia have made voluntary production cuts, which has the effect of raising prices. A greater impact has been made on prices by demand, as a result of the slow but steady economic recovery from the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden
> 
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should refer to this before you believe anything politfact says.
> 
> PolitiFact.com is an American nonprofit project *operated by the Poynter Institute*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Poynter Institute receives broad support from a variety of sources. Here is an alphabetical list of our funders, including all foundations, corporations, partners and individuals that gave the Poynter Institute more than $50,000 for 2020 or 2021. This list was last updated in February 2021.
> 
> Funders
> Charles Koch Foundation
> 
> Democracy Fund
> 
> Environmental Defense Fund
> 
> Facebook
> 
> Foundation to Promote Open Society(*George Soros*)
> 
> Gill Foundation
> 
> Google News Initiative
> 
> Institute for War and Peace Reporting
> 
> John S. and James L. Knight Foundation
> 
> Lumina Foundation
> 
> MacArthur Foundation
> 
> Miami Foundation
> 
> National Endowment for Democracy
> 
> Newmark Philanthropies
> 
> Newton & Rochelle Becker Charitable Trust
> 
> Omidyar Network | Luminate
> 
> Rita Allen Foundation
> 
> Robert R. McCormick Foundation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Major Funders - Poynter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.poynter.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook Fact-Checker PolitiFact Funded by Clinton Foundation Donor
> 
> 
> Alberto Ibarguen, president and CEO of the Knight Foundation, one of PolitiFact's largest contributors, donated $200,000 to support the 8th annual Clinton Global Initiative University meeting in February 2015. | Media
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I would suggest looking into all those companies that fund this purveyor of propaganda.
Click to expand...

 

you so much owned the sorry ass of this shill from Langley and embarrassed him leaving him with shit all over his face in embarrassment as Lillie boy frenchie and smoking op  and the other resident trolls usmb who ignored this excellent post of yours checkmating the op.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Thoth001 said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So wait, wait, wait. Let me get this straight. These motherfuckers on this forum post GatewayPundit and ImARetardConservative.com articles left and right and you're cool. But when a well-respected poster puts up a Politifact article you have to *checks notes*
> 
> Take 20 minutes to look up every donor to the website and show it to all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you don't like it when you confronted with facts. That is ok, because most people don't and choose to go through the world blindly. Don't you believe in doing your own research on matters?
> 
> The GatewayPundit isn't funded by any of these big corporations or the Cabal for the matter.
> 
> The Gateway Pundit is 100% owned by Jim Hoft, with no outside investors, grants, or funding. TGP is funded by paid advertising in order to provide a free news source for our readers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> About The Gateway Pundit The Gateway Pundit was originally founded in 2004 as TheGatewayPundit/blogspot.com by Jim Hoft who is the Editor of TGP. At the time the site primary wrote brief introductions and linked to other content producers serving as a hub for important current events in the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
Click to expand...

 It is so funny how everytime you speak the truth cia shill smoking op gets angry.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Thoth001 said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So wait, wait, wait. Let me get this straight. These motherfuckers on this forum post GatewayPundit and ImARetardConservative.com articles left and right and you're cool. But when a well-respected poster puts up a Politifact article you have to *checks notes*
> 
> Take 20 minutes to look up every donor to the website and show it to all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you don't like it when you confronted with facts. That is ok, because most people don't and choose to go through the world blindly. Don't you believe in doing your own research on matters?
> 
> The GatewayPundit isn't funded by any of these big corporations or the Cabal for the matter.
> 
> The Gateway Pundit is 100% owned by Jim Hoft, with no outside investors, grants, or funding. TGP is funded by paid advertising in order to provide a free news source for our readers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> About The Gateway Pundit The Gateway Pundit was originally founded in 2004 as TheGatewayPundit/blogspot.com by Jim Hoft who is the Editor of TGP. At the time the site primary wrote brief introductions and linked to other content producers serving as a hub for important current events in the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Free propaganda.
> 
> The Gateway Pundit was founded prior to the 2004 United States presidential election, according to its founder, Jim Hoft, to "speak the truth" and to "expose the wickedness of the left."
> In 2016, it provided favorable coverage of Donald Trump's presidential campaign and, after Trump's election, was granted press credentials by the White House.
> 
> _The Gateway Pundit_, and _Daily Stormer_, are routinely sued by victims of these published reports for libel and defamation."
> As a result of a number of lawsuits against _The Gateway Pundit_ over its false stories, it was reported in March 2018 that Jim Hoft had told his writers to be more careful: "I don't want any more lawsuits so we have to be really careful with what we put up."
> Hoft stated that he believes the lawsuits "are part of a multi-pronged effort to attack media outlets on the right."
> en.*wikipedia*.org › wiki › The_Gateway_Pundit
> 
> May as well  get your 'facts" from thethe Onion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Cabal always tries to take the little guys out that tell the truth. And they will try to tarnish their reputations and kill their characters not to mention try to bankrupt their companies. That is nothing new. If you are not part of the Cabal, you have to fight to stay alive because they will take you out if you go against their agenda and propaganda. Look what happened to JFK and they literally took him out.
Click to expand...

  He is a shill from Langley sent here by his boss to troll so he already knows that,you totally owned his ass and humiliated him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Thoth001 said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...No Cabal, bro. Just us normal people who don't get our news from Trump's daily newsletter emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been researching these things long before Trump. You just have seemed to base your whole reality off of Trump. Maybe you should try reading a book for once and learn who really controls the world. Anyone you don't agree with you, you have been programmed by the MSM to call them Trumpest. It's ok, you are not the only one in this world that falls for propaganda and mind control. Now is your chance to change that and start learning. Or you could go on the rest of your life being a defenseless sheeple. The choice is always yours.
Click to expand...

        
The little child is too programmed and too immature to want to unlearn what he has learned in his corrupt school system he is attending now I’m afraid.Like Bear said so very well,you are try8mg to reason with punky Brewster.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

j-mac said:


> Politifact is leftist garbage.



The UNDERSTATEMENT of the year as thothoo1 proved so very well.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

“A Facebook post claims that Biden executive orders caused price increases of 50 cents per gallon in gas and 10% in food in the less than two months since he took office.

The average price of gas is about 34 cents per gallon higher since Biden took office, not 50 cents. Experts say Biden’s orders on the Keystone pipeline and oil and gas leasing might affect future gas prices, but have no effect on current prices.

Grocery store prices are 3.5% higher than they were one year ago and have risen less than 1% in 2021. That’s far short of 10%.

We rate the post False.” _ibid_

Of course it’s false.

But the dishonest, reprehensible right will continue to propagate such lies regardless.


----------



## Leo123

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “A Facebook post claims that Biden executive orders caused price increases of 50 cents per gallon in gas and 10% in food in the less than two months since he took office.
> 
> The average price of gas is about 34 cents per gallon higher since Biden took office, not 50 cents. Experts say Biden’s orders on the Keystone pipeline and oil and gas leasing might affect future gas prices, but have no effect on current prices.
> 
> Grocery store prices are 3.5% higher than they were one year ago and have risen less than 1% in 2021. That’s far short of 10%.
> 
> We rate the post False.” _ibid_
> 
> Of course it’s false.
> 
> But the dishonest, reprehensible right will continue to propagate such lies regardless.


Oh bullshit, the cost of gasoline can vary greatly from state to state.   Some states ARE seeing 50 cent increases.  In any case, If Trump were elected gas prices would have remained low and the cost of groceries wouldn't have risen either.  You little Democrat-Marxist tools always uphold anything that brings suffering to honest American citizens.


----------



## The Purge




----------



## wamose

Stopping the Keystone pipeline didn't disrupt supply but it did give us an idea of Biden's new found disdain for fossil fuel. Biden has destroyed all confidence for fossil fuel exploration. His idiotic approach will definitely reduce supply and raise prices.


----------



## Oldestyle

pyetro said:


> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.
> The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden
> 
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com


Anyone that claims Politifact isn't biased is simply showing how biased THEY are!


----------



## surada

wamose said:


> Stopping the Keystone pipeline didn't disrupt supply but it did give us an idea of Biden's new found disdain for fossil fuel. Biden has destroyed all confidence for fossil fuel exploration. His idiotic approach will definitely reduce supply and raise prices.



Keystone already has unused capacity all over the midwest. Keystone XL provides NO BENEFIT to the US consumer.. It does provide a tax dodge ad profits for Canada and the Chinese owners of their tarsands.

You should have known this 12 years ago.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “A Facebook post claims that Biden executive orders caused price increases of 50 cents per gallon in gas and 10% in food in the less than two months since he took office.
> 
> The average price of gas is about 34 cents per gallon higher since Biden took office, not 50 cents. Experts say Biden’s orders on the Keystone pipeline and oil and gas leasing might affect future gas prices, but have no effect on current prices.
> 
> Grocery store prices are 3.5% higher than they were one year ago and have risen less than 1% in 2021. That’s far short of 10%.
> 
> We rate the post False.” _ibid_
> 
> Of course it’s false.
> 
> But the dishonest, reprehensible right will continue to propagate such lies regardless.


So the price of gasoline under Dementia Joe has "only" risen 34 cents per gallon and not 50 cents (if we take politifact at their word, and I don't). 
Fuel costs vary from place to place.

That's still a substantial rise and cancelling the XL pipeline will only
increase the price of oil even more. 
And Biden's multi trillion dollar infrastructure b.s. will cause inflation to 
raise the cost even higher. U.S. consumer prices jump to the highest since 2008 as inflation rises

And Joe has us back at the mercy of the Saudis instead of energy independence for the US.

So who is feeling good about the direction we are headed in? 
Who thinks Joe is a stable smart leader?


----------



## Oddball

surada said:


> Keystone already has unused capacity all over the midwest. Keystone XL provides NO BENEFIT to the US consumer.. It does provide a tax dodge ad profits for Canada and the Chinese owners of their tarsands.
> 
> You should have known this 12 years ago.


So they'll just ship the oil by more environmentally risky and dirtier rail cars.

Ignorant fucking stooge.


----------



## HenryBHough

Shut up and pay up.

Gas is going much, much higher as Xiden eliminates the working class through inflation.

And then.....call it "true equality".....equality in poverty.

But you'll like it.

If you dont and you say so BLM will re-educate you.


----------



## surada

Oddball said:


> So they'll just ship the oil by more environmentally risky and dirtier rail cars.
> 
> Ignorant fucking stooge.



The US has 4 refineries in the midwest  that were refitted to refine the tarsands sludge. The Keystone pipelines already exist.

Keystone wants MORE taxfree profits and so do the Chinese owners of their tarsand strip mining. I never figured you for a fan of China.


----------



## Flash

pyetro said:


> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.
> The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden
> 
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com


That just shows you that idiots do fact checking.

Joe Dufus shut down a pipleline that was going to efficiently carry large amounts of Canadian oil and that had a great impact on the futures market.  Also, all this silly ass Environmental Wacko bullshit the administration is spouting is having dire effects on the market.

They need to turn in their filthy ass Pulitzer Prize.   They are morons spouting what the uneducated Left wants to hear.


----------



## Death Angel

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> So the price of gasoline under Dementia Joe has "only" risen 34 cents per gallon and not 50 cents (if we take politifact at their word, and I don't).
> Fuel costs vary from place to place.
> 
> That's still a substantial rise and cancelling the XL pipeline will only
> increase the price of oil even more.
> And Biden's multi trillion dollar infrastructure b.s. will cause inflation to
> raise the cost even higher. U.S. consumer prices jump to the highest since 2008 as inflation rises
> 
> And Joe has us back at the mercy of the Saudis instead of energy independence for the US.
> 
> So who is feeling good about the direction we are headed in?
> Who thinks Joe is a stable smart leader?


The price of gas EXACTLY DOUBLED in a year where I live.

Nobody except the far left cares about the spin from these leftist websites


----------



## Smokin' OP

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> So the price of gasoline under Dementia Joe has "only" risen 34 cents per gallon and not 50 cents (if we take politifact at their word, and I don't).
> Fuel costs vary from place to place.
> 
> That's still a substantial rise and cancelling the XL pipeline will only
> increase the price of oil even more.
> And Biden's multi trillion dollar infrastructure b.s. will cause inflation to
> raise the cost even higher. U.S. consumer prices jump to the highest since 2008 as inflation rises
> 
> And Joe has us back at the mercy of the Saudis instead of energy independence for the US.
> 
> So who is feeling good about the direction we are headed in?
> Who thinks Joe is a stable smart leader?


"And Joe has us back at the mercy of the Saudis instead of energy independence for the US".

That ship sailed 6 years ago, thanks to republicans.

December 18 2015
Republicans are eyeing upcoming legislation to force a measure on President Obama that would lift the U.S. export ban on crude oil.
America remains the only major oil producing nation that still bans crude exports, and industry experts are widely critical of its current necessity. OPEC nations have used their position to devastate the industry with low prices, as they compete with Russia and fellow members for market share. With America’s oil industry struggling in the wake of low global crude prices, support to repeal the restrictive policy has been growing.

“The ban on crude oil exports is totally contrary to consistent US advocacy of open markets, ever since the Second World War,” Gary Hufbauer, senior fellow at the Peterson Institute for International Economics, told The Daily Caller News.

Instead Republicans will attempt to attach its fate to key legislation that must be passed before the end of the year. Currently the most likely candidate is the transportation bill reauthorizing federal funds for highway and transit programs, reported The Bismarck Tribune.

“It is must-pass legislation, which means it will be hard for the president to veto, and the benefits of allowing crude oil exports are multiple,” Republican Sen. John Hoeven said in a statement, whose home state of North Dakota has been suffering since the oil price slump.


----------



## surada

Flash said:


> That just shows you that idiots do fact checking.
> 
> Joe Dufus shut down a pipleline that was going to efficiently carry large amounts of Canadian oil and that had a great impact on the futures market.  Also, all this silly ass Environmental Wacko bullshit the administration is spouting is having dire effects on the market.
> 
> They need to turn in their filthy ass Pulitzer Prize.   They are morons spouting what the uneducated Left wants to hear.



Keystone XL only helps the Chinese.


----------



## surada

Smokin' OP said:


> "And Joe has us back at the mercy of the Saudis instead of energy independence for the US".
> 
> That ship sailed 6 years ago, thanks to republicans.
> 
> December 18 2015
> Republicans are eyeing upcoming legislation to force a measure on President Obama that would lift the U.S. export ban on crude oil.
> America remains the only major oil producing nation that still bans crude exports, and industry experts are widely critical of its current necessity. OPEC nations have used their position to devastate the industry with low prices, as they compete with Russia and fellow members for market share. With America’s oil industry struggling in the wake of low global crude prices, support to repeal the restrictive policy has been growing.
> 
> “The ban on crude oil exports is totally contrary to consistent US advocacy of open markets, ever since the Second World War,” Gary Hufbauer, senior fellow at the Peterson Institute for International Economics, told The Daily Caller News.
> 
> Instead Republicans will attempt to attach its fate to key legislation that must be passed before the end of the year. Currently the most likely candidate is the transportation bill reauthorizing federal funds for highway and transit programs, reported The Bismarck Tribune.
> 
> “It is must-pass legislation, which means it will be hard for the president to veto, and the benefits of allowing crude oil exports are multiple,” Republican Sen. John Hoeven said in a statement, whose home state of North Dakota has been suffering since the oil price slump.



We import most oil from Mexico,, Canada and Venezuela. Since Trump decided to punish Vz  we are buying from Russia.

US oil exports were banned by the Texas Railroad Commission.


----------



## DudleySmith

Oddball said:


> So they'll just ship the oil by more environmentally risky and dirtier rail cars.
> 
> Ignorant fucking stooge.



Or the Canadian government can just build its own much shorter pipelines across its own country. We don't need to be allowing the Canadian government the right to sieze American citizens' private property and endangering a key aquifier just because they don't want to run their nasty sludge over their own territory. They began springing leaks in their already existing pipeline almost immediately after it was built, and brand new. FRom the sludge pits to Vancouver is only about 720 miles or so, so why ship to Port Arthur at all?

People do know that Trans-Canada is a government owned corporation, right?


----------



## HenryBHough

And when the price of everything in your local stores takes a leap to pay for having goods delivered to them you lefties will be ever-so surprised and resentful.  Of the store owners.  And want to "nationalize" them.


----------



## surada

HenryBHough said:


> And when the price of everything in your local stores takes a leap to pay for having goods delivered to them you lefties will be ever-so surprised and resentful.  Of the store owners.  And want to "nationalize" them.



What in Sam Hill are you talking about?


----------



## Oddball

DudleySmith said:


> Or the Canadian government can just build its own much shorter pipelines across its own country. We don't need to be allowing the Canadian government the right to sieze American citizens' private property and endangering a key aquifier just because they don't want to run their nasty sludge over their own territory. They began springing leaks in their already existing pipeline almost immediately after it was built, and brand new. FRom the sludge pits to Vancouver is only about 720 miles or so, so why ship to Port Arthur at all?
> 
> People do know that Trans-Canada is a government owned corporation, right?


Or you can let the people who are in the oil business make those determinations for themselves, rather than pretending that being an environmental nanny makes you a savant of business.


----------



## DudleySmith

Oddball said:


> Or you can let the people who are in the oil business make those determinations for themselves, rather than pretending that being an environmental nanny makes you a savant of business.



Rubbish. Trans-Canada is a Canadian government agency, not an oil company. I can let American citizens keep their private property and protect a vital water supply for all kinds of other American owned business free from a foreign government's poor record of pipeline management. Their limes are built poorly and begin leaking while brand new, and that's a fact. They can build a line on their own land that is many times shorter to an ocean port.


----------



## elektra

Prices for oil rise every day, since Biden became president. 

Under Trump, prices dropped dramatically, and stayed low.

Those who do not think it is politicians causing the rise in price are fools.


----------



## surada

DudleySmith said:


> Rubbish. Trans-Canada is a Canadian government agency, not an oil company. I can let American citizens keep their private property and protect a vital water supply for all kinds of other American owned business free from a foreign government's poor record of pipeline management. Their limes are built poorly and begin leaking while brand new, and that's a fact. They can build a line on their own land that is many times shorter to an ocean port.



The Chinese are majority owners in Canadian tarsands.


----------



## surada

elektra said:


> Prices for oil rise every day, since Biden became president.
> 
> Under Trump, prices dropped dramatically, and stayed low.
> 
> Those who do not think it is politicians causing the rise in price are fools.



There wasn't much of a market in 2020 during the pandemic. Demand for oil was down worldwide.


----------



## elektra

surada said:


> There wasn't much of a market in 2020 during the pandemic. Demand for oil was down worldwide.


prices dropped years before the pandemic, under Trump's policy

under biden, prices rose quickly, dramatically, costing many americans hundreds of dollars a month


----------



## surada

elektra said:


> prices dropped years before the pandemic, under Trump's policy
> 
> under biden, prices rose quickly, dramatically, costing many americans hundreds of dollars a month



Production took off under Obama.. our rig count was higher than the previous 44 years. The reason for that is the ppb was high so companies invested in rigs, exploration and drilling.

US Oil Production under Bush, Obama, and Trump - Insights ...








						US Oil Production under Bush, Obama, and Trump - Insights - Energy Dais
					

Political leaders have influenced the energy industry. Let us examine via this blog how well was US oil production under the regime of Bush, Obama, and Trump.




					insights.energydais.com
				



Oct 27, 2017 · Ironically, he presided over rising oil production in his first 7 years in office (from 2009 to 2016), an increase from 4.9 million bpd, when he took office, to 9.4 million bpd. President Obama


----------



## CrusaderFrank

pyetro said:


> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.
> The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden
> 
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com


----------



## elektra

surada said:


> Production took off under Obama.. our rig count was higher than the previous 44 years. The reason for that is the ppb was high so companies invested in rigs, exploration and drilling.
> 
> US Oil Production under Bush, Obama, and Trump - Insights ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Oil Production under Bush, Obama, and Trump - Insights - Energy Dais
> 
> 
> Political leaders have influenced the energy industry. Let us examine via this blog how well was US oil production under the regime of Bush, Obama, and Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> insights.energydais.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oct 27, 2017 · Ironically, he presided over rising oil production in his first 7 years in office (from 2009 to 2016), an increase from 4.9 million bpd, when he took office, to 9.4 million bpd. President Obama


yet, prices remained extremely high under Obama, so high in fact that the high prices caused Fracking to become a cost effective process, a process Obama fought unsuccessfully, thus resulting in a drop in oil prices contrary to Obama's repressive energy policy.


----------



## surada

elektra said:


> yet, prices remained extremely high under Obama, so high in fact that the high prices caused Fracking to become a cost effective process, a process Obama fought unsuccessfully, thus resulting in a drop in oil prices contrary to Obama's repressive energy policy.



The US didn't practice fracking and had little expertise in it. Most US wells produce less than 50 bpd so they couldn't afford fracking or gas injections.

Obama wasn't oppressive towards the oil companies. Remember Deepwater Horizon. BP wasn't equipped for deep water drilling and skirted safety regulations in favor of speed.


----------



## Mac-7

pyetro said:


> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.
> The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden
> 
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com


As noted elsewhere LIBS LIE









						USA Today issues correction on 'fact check' after claiming Biden checked watch 'only after ceremony' at Dover
					

USA Today was forced to issue a correction on a so-called “fact check” looking into the backlash President Biden received for looking at his watch during a dignified transfer ceremony in honor of the 13 U.S. service members who were killed in a terrorist attack outside the Kabul airport.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## elektra

surada said:


> Obama wasn't oppressive towards the oil companies.


All the rules, regulations, and banning of drilling was not oppressive? 

Under Obama we had 7 years of extremely oppressive fuel costs. That can not denied.


----------



## surada

elektra said:


> All the rules, regulations, and banning of drilling was not oppressive?
> 
> Under Obama we had 7 years of extremely oppressive fuel costs. That can not denied.



During the Obama years, the US increased production from 4 million bpd to 9 million bpd.


----------



## elektra

surada said:


> During the Obama years, the US increased production from 4 million bpd to 9 million bpd.


during the obama years, we suffered gas prices that were repressive, as were his policies

I paid up to $5 a gallon, for seven years. 

That is a fact


----------



## surada

elektra said:


> during the obama years, we suffered gas prices that were repressive, as were his policies
> 
> I paid up to $5 a gallon, for seven years.
> 
> That is a fact



US gasoline is still a bargain.. Gas prices have not kept up with healthcare, housing, education costs or the price of automobiles. You want to blame a president? Fine, but NO president controls oil prices.


----------



## DrLove

If the Motor City Madman said it - It was false. Take that to the bank!


----------



## elektra

surada said:


> US gasoline is still a bargain.. Gas prices have not kept up with healthcare, housing, education costs or the price of automobiles. You want to blame a president? Fine, but NO president controls oil prices.


Todays price, adds an extra $400 of expense to my household throughout the rest of this year. How is that a bargain? Paying more than last year is a bargain? 

I blame all the Democrats, and especially the leader of the Democrat party, which is the President.


----------



## surada

elektra said:


> Todays price, adds an extra $400 of expense to my household throughout the rest of this year. How is that a bargain? Paying more than last year is a bargain?
> 
> I blame all the Democrats, and especially the leader of the Democrat party, which is the President.



Well, Elektra, you don't know jack shit about the oil business


----------



## elektra

surada said:


> US gasoline is still a bargain.. Gas prices have not kept up with healthcare, housing, education costs or the price of automobiles. You want to blame a president? Fine, but NO president controls oil prices.


A bargain? Rising gas prices are a bargain? Compared to healthcare that is not a bargain because of democrat policies. Rising gas prices are bargain compared to the policies enacted by democrats that are driving housing costs higher. Rising gas prices are a bargain compared to the Democrat controlled education costs that makes it impossible to afford the best schools for average americans. Rising gas prices are a bargain compared to the continually rising cost of automobiles as a direct result of Democrats rules and regulations. 

No president controls the party they lead? Taxes, rules, and regulations have no effect on price? A presidents policy controls nothing. 

Pure ignorance, if not outright stupidity, is your OPINION surada.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> The Chinese are majority owners in Canadian tarsands.



Link?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Production took off under Obama.. our rig count was higher than the previous 44 years. The reason for that is the ppb was high so companies invested in rigs, exploration and drilling.
> 
> US Oil Production under Bush, Obama, and Trump - Insights ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Oil Production under Bush, Obama, and Trump - Insights - Energy Dais
> 
> 
> Political leaders have influenced the energy industry. Let us examine via this blog how well was US oil production under the regime of Bush, Obama, and Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> insights.energydais.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oct 27, 2017 · Ironically, he presided over rising oil production in his first 7 years in office (from 2009 to 2016), an increase from 4.9 million bpd, when he took office, to 9.4 million bpd. President Obama



*Production took off under Obama.. our rig count was higher than the previous 44 years. *

Obama wanted to reduce US oil production.


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Production took off under Obama.. our rig count was higher than the previous 44 years. *
> 
> Obama wanted to reduce US oil production.



Domestic production increased under Obama from 4 million bpd to 9 million bpd.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Domestic production increased under Obama from 4 million bpd to 9 million bpd.



What did Obama do to encourage more US oil production?


----------



## elektra

The lies and ignorance of the left costs americans billions of dollars if not trillions. Always claiming that politicians do not effect the price of oil. Trump kept gas prices low for 4 years. That is a fact that is indisputable. Gas prices under obama were extreme for 7 years. Technology and advances were able to sidestep Obama's oppressive rules and regulations the last year he was in office resulting in lower gas prices.

For years the Democrats have stopped domestic drilling, the democrats oppose new refineries, the democrats oppose anything that will put more money into ordinary americans lives. Why? Because if we were well off we would not politicians to fix things.

The politicians keep a boot on our necks while the media cheerleads that the politicians will help. That help never comes.

I see there is at least one coward out there, thanks for the attention, moron.


----------



## surada

elektra said:


> Todays price, adds an extra $400 of expense to my household throughout the rest of this year. How is that a bargain? Paying more than last year is a bargain?
> 
> I blame all the Democrats, and especially the leader of the Democrat party, which is the President.



Do you understand that gasoline hasn't kept up with healthcare, education, housing, automobiles and groceries? Presidents don't control the oil business or the price of gasoline.


----------



## surada

elektra said:


> The lies and ignorance of the left costs americans billions of dollars if not trillions. Always claiming that politicians do not effect the price of oil. Trump kept gas prices low for 4 years. That is a fact that is indisputable. Gas prices under obama were extreme for 7 years. Technology and advances were able to sidestep Obama's oppressive rules and regulations the last year he was in office resulting in lower gas prices.
> 
> For years the Democrats have stopped domestic drilling, the democrats oppose new refineries, the democrats oppose anything that will put more money into ordinary americans lives. Why? Because if we were well off we would not politicians to fix things.
> 
> The politicians keep a boot on our necks while the media cheerleads that the politicians will help. That help never comes.
> 
> I see there is at least one coward out there, thanks for the attention, moron.



Damn you're ignorant.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Damn you're ignorant.



Exactly!

We can't drill our way to lower gas prices, right?


----------



## Rigby5

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Exactly!
> 
> We can't drill our way to lower gas prices, right?



Sure we COULD temporarily decrease US gas prices by more drilling, but all that does is make the US run out of oil faster, when the price is low.
Then later after we run out, then we will have to buy even more imports, when the price of oil is even higher.
It is not very smart to use up all your domestic resources when the price is low.
We should not be touching any domestic oil, and only be importing oil, now that the price is so low.
The US has lots of coal, but very little oil compared to the rest of the world.
We will run out quickly.
We should be saving it for when the price will be through the roof, in about 15 years.
{...

*Region**Fossil fuel reserve (giga tonnes of oil ...**Fossil fuel reserve (giga tonnes of oil ...**Fossil fuel reserve (giga tonnes of oil ...**Fossil fuel reserve (%)*OilCoalGasGasNorth America817070.75South America151360.64Europe24050.54
..}

And yes, the government does control the price of oil in the US, through its control of things like oil leases, pipelines, export restrictions, tax exemptions for prospecting, etc.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Rigby5 said:


> Sure we COULD temporarily decrease US gas prices by more drilling, but all that does is make the US run out of oil faster, when the price is low.
> Then later after we run out, then we will have to buy even more imports, when the price of oil is even higher.
> It is not very smart to use up all your domestic resources when the price is low.
> We should not be touching any domestic oil, and only be importing oil, now that the price is so low.
> The US has lots of coal, but very little oil compared to the rest of the world.
> We will run out quickly.
> We should be saving it for when the price will be through the roof, in about 15 years.
> {...
> 
> *Region**Fossil fuel reserve (giga tonnes of oil ...**Fossil fuel reserve (giga tonnes of oil ...**Fossil fuel reserve (giga tonnes of oil ...**Fossil fuel reserve (%)*OilCoalGasGasNorth America817070.75South America151360.64Europe24050.54
> ..}
> 
> And yes, the government does control the price of oil in the US, through its control of things like oil leases, pipelines, export restrictions, tax exemptions for prospecting, etc.



*Sure we COULD temporarily decrease US gas prices by more drilling,*

Don't tell Obama......or Granholm.

*We should not be touching any domestic oil, and only be importing oil, now that the price is so low.*

$81 a barrel is low?


----------



## Rigby5

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Sure we COULD temporarily decrease US gas prices by more drilling,*
> 
> Don't tell Obama......or Granholm.
> 
> *We should not be touching any domestic oil, and only be importing oil, now that the price is so low.*
> 
> $81 a barrel is low?













						Crude Oil Prices - 70 Year Historical Chart
					

Interactive charts of West Texas Intermediate (WTI or NYMEX) crude oil prices per barrel back to 1946. The price of oil shown is adjusted for inflation using the headline CPI and is shown by default on a logarithmic scale. The current month is updated on an hourly basis with today's latest value.




					www.macrotrends.net
				




Compared to $180/barrel in 2008 and the $300/barrel it will be in 10 years, then $81/barrel is VERY LOW.


----------



## Leo123

surada said:


> Do you understand that gasoline hasn't kept up with healthcare, education, housing, automobiles and groceries? Presidents don't control the oil business or the price of gasoline.


Yet gas prices were lower during Trump, groceries were cheaper, there was no supply problem.


----------



## surada

Leo123 said:


> Yet gas prices were lower during Trump, groceries were cheaper, there was no supply problem.



Well, obviously you're in the dark.


----------



## Leo123

surada said:


> Well, obviously you're in the dark.


I know it cost a whole lot more today to buy gas, milk, food, etc.  I had more extra money to save etc. when Trump was in office.  We didn't leave Americans behind in a foreign country.   Trump didn't have a crack smoking son.  Trump was never seen fondling young girls.  Trump actually knew where he was and what he was saying.  Trump never fell asleep at important meetings/summits.   Trump didn't have to read from a card and he never picked and chose from a list when having a news conference.  Seems to me, YOU are the one in the dark here.


----------



## Leo123

Rigby5 said:


> View attachment 561468
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crude Oil Prices - 70 Year Historical Chart
> 
> 
> Interactive charts of West Texas Intermediate (WTI or NYMEX) crude oil prices per barrel back to 1946. The price of oil shown is adjusted for inflation using the headline CPI and is shown by default on a logarithmic scale. The current month is updated on an hourly basis with today's latest value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.macrotrends.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to $180/barrel in 2008 and the $300/barrel it will be in 10 years, then $81/barrel is VERY LOW.


Gas prices were $2.30 to $2.80 per gallon during Trump.  Today it's well over $4.00 per gallon during Biden.


----------



## elektra

surada said:


> Damn you're ignorant.


Ignorance is the 4th word in my comment (of one hundred words), 4th in yours (you're is technically two words).

I should be flattered by someone basing their entire argument and comments on my words but you are so stupid I am embarrassed.


----------



## surada

Leo123 said:


> I know it cost a whole lot more today to buy gas, milk, food, etc.  I had more extra money to save etc. when Trump was in office.  We didn't leave Americans behind in a foreign country.   Trump didn't have a crack smoking son.  Trump was never seen fondling young girls.  Trump actually knew where he was and what he was saying.  Trump never fell asleep at important meetings/summits.   Trump didn't have to read from a card and he never picked and chose from a list when having a news conference.  Seems to me, YOU are the one in the dark here.



Trump can't read. 

Don jr is a bedwetting drunk since college.. He's added cocaine to that.

Trump is being sued by 7 or 8 women currently for raape and other bad behavior.

Obviously you don't understand that the US president doesn't control the oil business.


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Exactly!
> 
> We can't drill our way to lower gas prices, right?



Oil companies don't invest in drilling unless the ppb is high.


----------



## initforme

I'm all for the pipeline if every last drop of that oil is ours.  None of it should be shipped anywhere.  If it's going to run thru our nation then it's OUR oil.  Why let it be shipped if we need it so badly?   Makes zero sense yet some of you condone it.


----------



## surada

initforme said:


> I'm all for the pipeline if every last drop of that oil is ours.  None of it should be shipped anywhere.  If it's going to run thru our nation then it's OUR oil.  Why let it be shipped if we need it so badly?   Makes zero sense yet some of you condone it.



Keystone XL is a tax avoidance scheme that profits the Chinese. We've known that since 2011.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Oil companies don't invest in drilling unless the ppb is high.



Oil companies can't produce more oil unless they drill.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Keystone XL is a tax avoidance scheme that profits the Chinese. We've known that since 2011.



Any profits made by refining that oil here is taxed.
Any salary they pay here refining that oil is taxed.


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Oil companies can't produce more oil unless they drill.



I know..  and they don't borrow money for rigs, leases, exploration and drilling if the ppb is low or there is a glut of oil on the market.. Do  you remember when half the Iranian tanker fleet was parked and used for oil storage?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

initforme said:


> I'm all for the pipeline if every last drop of that oil is ours. None of it should be shipped anywhere. If it's going to run thru our nation then it's OUR oil.



You should definitely buy every drop of that oil in the pipeline.
Then you can keep it here.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> I know..  and they don't borrow money for rigs, leases, exploration and drilling if the ppb is low or there is a glut of oil on the market.. Do  you remember when half the Iranian tanker fleet was parked and used for oil storage?



So when they invest, drill and produce....we see lower prices.

So why was Obama so wrong? Was it intentional?


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Any profits made by refining that oil here is taxed.
> Any salary they pay here refining that oil is taxed.



Motiva didn't need to hire anyone to refine tar sands for the Chinese.

You may want to read upon Free Trade Zones.


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> So when they invest, dril and produce....we see lower prices.
> 
> So why was Obama so wrong? Was it intentional?



He wasn't wrong..

Exclusive: Half Iran tanker fleet storing oil at sea | Reuters








						Exclusive: Half Iran tanker fleet storing oil at sea
					

Iran has been forced to deploy more than half its fleet of supertankers to store oil at anchorage in the Gulf as buyers of its crude cut back because of sanctions, two Iran-based shipping sources said.




					www.reuters.com
				



Apr 23, 2012 · A further five of Iran’s nine Suezmax tankers, with capacity of one million barrels, are also parked offshore with oil aboard. That means that of Iran’s 59-million-barrel fleet of VLCCs and ...

Estimated Reading Time: 4 mins


----------



## Oldestyle

pyetro said:


> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.
> The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden
> 
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com


Gee, two sites that lean hard left are doing all they can to cover for Sleepy Joe's making us energy dependent on the Middle East again...and you're buying it?  As Biden likes to put it..."C'mon Man!"


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Motiva didn't need to hire anyone to refine tar sands for the Chinese.
> 
> You may want to read upon Free Trade Zones.



*Motiva didn't need to hire anyone to refine tar sands for the Chinese.*

They have no workers in their refineries?

*You may want to read upon Free Trade Zones.*

Explain why they pay no taxes.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> He wasn't wrong..
> 
> Exclusive: Half Iran tanker fleet storing oil at sea | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive: Half Iran tanker fleet storing oil at sea
> 
> 
> Iran has been forced to deploy more than half its fleet of supertankers to store oil at anchorage in the Gulf as buyers of its crude cut back because of sanctions, two Iran-based shipping sources said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apr 23, 2012 · A further five of Iran’s nine Suezmax tankers, with capacity of one million barrels, are also parked offshore with oil aboard. That means that of Iran’s 59-million-barrel fleet of VLCCs and ...
> 
> Estimated Reading Time: 4 mins



*He wasn't wrong..*

If you can't drill to get lower prices.....how do you ever get lower prices?
If you tax oil do you get lower prices? If you restrict production do you get lower prices?

Why are you bringing Iranian sanctions into the discussion?
Sanctions don't cause lower prices.


----------



## DudleySmith

The Keystone XL is owned by the Canadian government, not an oil company, and its construction will not add one drop of oil to production, nor will it make American prices 1 cent cheaper. Only morons buy the propaganda that it does anything at all for American production. Apparently many here are so befuddled by the propaganda they actually think pipelines magically fill up with oil all by themselves or something.

Drilling has increased by almost double since this time last year, and no amount of bedwetting and sniveling is going to change those numbers. Try to find better spin doctors and troll farms to get your business info from.


----------



## elektra

Politicfact updat, Biden and the Democrats shutting down the Keystone pipeline drove up oil prices.

The Keystone pipeline was just the tip of the iceberg. It was not the only pipeline shutdown.

The Keystone pipeline is the face of an overall policy that is crushing fossil fuels.


----------



## surada

elektra said:


> Politicfact updat, Biden and the Democrats shutting down the Keystone pipeline drove up oil prices.
> 
> The Keystone pipeline was just the tip of the iceberg. It was not the only pipeline shutdown.
> 
> It is the face of an overall policy that is crushing fossil fuels.



You  don't know anything about the oil business or pipelines..  TransCanada has lots of unused pipeline capacity across the midwest.


----------



## elektra

surada said:


> You  don't know anything about the oil business or pipelines..  TransCanada has lots of unused pipeline capacity across the midwest.


You don't know anything about anything, which does does show you are very much at a disadvantage.


----------



## surada

elektra said:


> You don't know anything about anything, which does not make us even but does show you are very much at a disadvantage.



Keystone XL is a tax dodge that only benefits the Chinese owners of Canadian tar sands.


----------



## elektra

surada said:


> Keystone XL is a tax dodge that only benefits the Chinese owners of Canadian tar sands.


Sure, cause the Benicia California refinery that processes tar sands uses all Chinese employees?


----------



## surada

elektra said:


> Sure, cause the Benicia California refinery that processes tar sands uses all Chinese employees?



No stupid. In Canada the Chinese own the tar sands strip mining operations.


----------



## elektra

surada said:


> No stupid. In Canada the Chinese own the tar sands strip mining operations.


Everything you say is either fiction or fiction with very little fact.

You dodged the last assertion you made.


----------



## elektra

surada said:


> No stupid. In Canada the Chinese own the tar sands strip mining operations.


Bullshit, part owners of syncrude which is owned by 4 total corporations.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Keystone XL is a tax dodge that only benefits the Chinese owners of Canadian tar sands.



Which taxes does it dodge?


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Which taxes does it dodge?



TAX FREE ZONE .... FREE TRADE ZONE..


----------



## surada

elektra said:


> Bullshit, part owners of syncrude which is owned by 4 total corporations.











						Chinese in $2 Billion Tar Sands Deal - Oil Change International
					

To paraphrase the great writer Samuel Langhorne Clemens, better known as Mark Twain: “Rumors of my death have been greatly exaggerated!" And so it is with



					priceofoil.org
				




Chinese in $2 Billion Tar Sands Deal To paraphrase the great writer Samuel Langhorne Clemens, better known as Mark Twain: “Rumors of my death have been greatly exaggerated!” And so it is with the tar sands, one of the hottest debates in the energy industry.
Chinese in $2 Billion Tar Sands Deal - Oil Change ...


----------



## surada

elektra said:


> Bullshit, part owners of syncrude which is owned by 4 total corporations.











						Chinese companies commit to Alberta oilsands despite setbacks  | Globalnews.ca
					

While some European and U.S. companies cut their exposure to the Canadian oilsands, China's Big Three oil giants -- CNOOC, PetroChina and Sinopec -- seem content to let their bets ride even if the results haven't been spectacular.




					globalnews.ca


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> TAX FREE ZONE .... FREE TRADE ZONE..



Which tax? Say it.


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Which tax? Say it.



Try this.

FTZ Basics & Benefits - NAFTZ




__





						FTZ Basics & Benefits - NAFTZ
					

What is a Foreign-Trade Zone? Foreign-Trade Zones (FTZ) are secured, designated locations around the United States in or near a U.S. Customs Port of Entry




					www.naftz.org
				



What Is A Foreign-Trade Zone?What Can Be Done in A Foreign-Trade Zone?What Are The Benefits of A Foreign-Trade Zone?Benefits of A Foreign-Trade Zone in Depth
Foreign-Trade Zones (FTZ) are secured, designated locations around the United States in or near a U.S. Customs Port of Entry where foreign and domestic merchandise is generally considered to be in international commerce and outside of US Customs territory. As a result, activated businesses in an FTZ can reduce or eliminate duty on imports and take advantage of other benefits to encourage foreign commerce within the United States. Created by Congress in the Foreign-Trade Zones Act of 1934, Forei…
See more on naftz.org
How can a Free-Trade Zone benefit your business ...


			https://www.walleniuswilhelmsen.com/insights/how...
		

Feb 24, 2020 · When it comes to moving, processing or assembling imported products, using a Free-Trade Zone has considerable economic benefits. Situated within Free-Trade Zone areas, our processing centres in the US, Dubai, Asia and Latin America give importers, manufacturers and distributors the opportunity to experience these advantages. Also known as a ‘Foreign-Trade Zone’ in the US, a Free-Trade Zone …

USA Free Trade Zones: Everything you need to know | Tetra ...








						USA Free Trade Zones: Everything you need to know | Tetra Consultants
					

Register your company in USA Free Trade Zones for multiple benefits. Find out whether your business belongs to General Purpose Zones or Subzones.




					www.tetraconsultants.com
				



Free Trade Zones in The United StatesAdvantages of USA Free Trade ZonesGeneral Purpose ZonesSubzonesHow to proceed with Registering A Company in USA Free Trade Zones?FAQs
Image
A class of special economic zone, USA Free Trade Zones are also commonly referred to as “Foreign Trade Zones”. Businesses receive multiple benefits of USA free trade zones. Within its premises, businesses get to enjoy customs duty exemption for their goods. Generally organized around major seaports, it also holds many trade advantages. According to the Free trade zone directory of the United States Department of Commerc…
See more on tetraconsultants.com
About Foreign-Trade Zones and Contact Info | U.S. Customs ...


			https://www.cbp.gov/.../foreign-trade-zones/about
		

An Introduction to Foreign-Trade ZonesThe Advantages of Using A Foreign-Trade ZoneEstablishing A Foreign-Trade ZoneRole of CBPWhat May Be Placed in ZonesWhat May Be Done in ZonesEntering Merchandise from A Zone Into The United States For ConsumptionPrivileged Foreign StatusZone Restricted StatusNonprivileged Foreign Status
Image
Foreign-Trade Zones (FTZ) are secure areas under U.S. Customs and Border Protection (CBP) supervision that are generally considered outside CBP territory upon activation. Located in or near CBP ports of entry, they are the United States' version of what are known internationally as free-trade zones. Authority for establishing these facilities is granted by the Foreign-Trade Zones Board under the Foreign-Trade Zones Act of 1934, …
See more on cbp.gov
NBSO Texas FAQ :Free Trade Zones








						NBSO Texas FAQ :Free Trade Zones
					

NBSO Texas FAQ: Free Trade Zones




					www.nbso-texas.com
				



Free Trade Zones The climate for international trade can change, and the future is a bit unclear right now as power and the dynamics of foreign business are shifting. There are, however, certain designations that can help facilitate foreign trade through easement of import duties and other predetermined benefits.

Foreign-Trade Zones Board


			https://www.trade.gov/foreign-trade-zones-board
		

Foreign-Trade Zones Resources. Formats, guidance and instructions on requests for FTZ authority and site and subzone designations. Provides information on each foreign-trade zone such as contact information, sites, subzones and Federal Register notices. This is …

Free-trade zone - Wikipedia




__





						Free-trade zone - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



OverviewDefinitionExport-processing zoneBackgroundUS Foreign-Trade Zone Board and ASFUAE Free ZonesKuwait Free Trade ZoneCriticism
A free-trade zone (FTZ) is a class of special economic zone. It is a geographic area where goods may be imported, stored, handled, manufactured, or reconfigured and re-exported under specific customs regulation and generally not subject to customs duty. Free trade zones are generally organized around major seaports, international airports, and national frontiers—areas with many geographic advantages for trade.
Wikipedia · Text under CC-BY-SA license
FTZ Basics & Benefits - Inbound Logistics








						FTZ Basics & Benefits - Inbound Logistics
					

Foreign Trade Zones can help global shippers maximize savings and minimize operational costs. Speeding customs clearance and eliminating paperwork seals the deal.




					www.inboundlogistics.com
				



Improving CompetitivenessCutting Down on PaperworkChoosing The Right Type of FTZThe Alternative AdvantageThe Combination ApproachPitfalls and ChallengesFuture of FTZs
An FTZ's primary advantage is its ability to improve a company's competitive position. Businesses can avoid import duties if goods that enter the FTZ are stored, sorted, tested, repackaged, and otherwise handled within the FTZ, then exported without ever entering the U.S. marketplace. For those products that do enter the U.S. marketplace, duty payments are due only once. Postponing payment provides a cash-flow advantage to importers and exporters. In addition, duty and tax rates on merchandise admitted to a…
See more on inboundlogistics.com
How to Set up a Foreign-Trade Zone


			https://www.thebalancesmb.com/how-to-set-up-a...
		

Jun 27, 2019 · Free-Trade Zone . A free-trade zone, on the other hand, is a dedicated area where goods can land, be repackaged, modified, manipulated and relabeled, along with the performance of a number of other operations, in some cases excluding manufacturing (similar to a bonded warehousing situation), and re-exported without customs authorities stepping ...


----------



## surada

Motiva is now owned by Saudi Arabia alone.









						Keystone XL benefits from taxpayer subsidies - Oil Change International
					

Sen. Mitch McConnell claimed recently that the Keystone XL Pipeline “doesn’t require a penny of our taxpayer money all the president has to do is approve



					priceofoil.org
				




Excerpt:

The refineries that are linked to the Keystone XL tar sands pipeline as committed shippers will receive between $1 billion and $1.8 billion in tax breaks. They are paid specifically for investing in equipment to process the heavy sour oil the pipeline promises to deliver.

The largest of these refineries, Motiva, is half owned by Saudi Refining Inc., and will receive between $680 million and $1.1 billion in U.S. taxpayer support.

Keystone XL, like all oil industry projects, is enabled by substantial taxpayer subsidies. Three of the refineries that are planning to process the pipeline’s oil have invested in special equipment to handle the extra heavy tar sands oil. According to our conservative estimates, the U.S. taxpayer is subsidizing these investments to the tune of $1.0-1.8 billion. Here’s how it works.

Tar sands oil is not like most other crude oil. It is a semi-solid bituminous sludge that has to be diluted with much lighter oil in order to be transported by pipeline. Once it arrives at a refinery, the diluent is removed and the bitumen is refined into petroleum products using special equipment. The equipment required includes cokers and hydrocrackers.

In anticipation of the Keystone XL pipeline, three refineries in Port Arthur, Texas have added this equipment in order to be able to profitably process the bitumen. Their goal is to maximize their production of high value fuels such as gasoline and diesel rather than be left with less valuable fuels such as residual oil (for shipping and industrial burners) and Petroleum Coke, a coal like substance that is burned in aluminum smelters and the like. Heavy oil yields high proportions of these less valuable fuels if you do not have the specific equipment to increase the higher value yield.

Special tax rules apply to these investments that are unique to the refining industry. Title 179C of the tax code allows the refining companies to deduct the value of these investments from their tax returns at a highly accelerated rate. Rather than spread the expense over the life time of the equipment, say 20-30 years, the refiners are allowed to expense (i.e., deduct from their taxable income) 50% in the first year and expense the rest through the next 9 years. This is tantamount to a massive interest free loan from the taxpayer to big oil refiners, making it cheaper for them to process a particularly dirty form of foreign oil. In the case of the three Port Arthur refineries preparing to process Keystone XL crude, we calculate this to cost the taxpayer between $1.0 billion and $1.8 billion.

In the case of the Valero Port Arthur refinery’s hydrocracker project, the company has described the project to investors as one that will enable the refinery to process Canadian heavy oil into diesel and jet fuel for the export market. See below.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Try this.
> 
> FTZ Basics & Benefits - NAFTZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTZ Basics & Benefits - NAFTZ
> 
> 
> What is a Foreign-Trade Zone? Foreign-Trade Zones (FTZ) are secured, designated locations around the United States in or near a U.S. Customs Port of Entry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.naftz.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Is A Foreign-Trade Zone?What Can Be Done in A Foreign-Trade Zone?What Are The Benefits of A Foreign-Trade Zone?Benefits of A Foreign-Trade Zone in Depth
> Foreign-Trade Zones (FTZ) are secured, designated locations around the United States in or near a U.S. Customs Port of Entry where foreign and domestic merchandise is generally considered to be in international commerce and outside of US Customs territory. As a result, activated businesses in an FTZ can reduce or eliminate duty on imports and take advantage of other benefits to encourage foreign commerce within the United States. Created by Congress in the Foreign-Trade Zones Act of 1934, Forei…
> See more on naftz.org
> How can a Free-Trade Zone benefit your business ...
> 
> 
> https://www.walleniuswilhelmsen.com/insights/how...
> 
> 
> Feb 24, 2020 · When it comes to moving, processing or assembling imported products, using a Free-Trade Zone has considerable economic benefits. Situated within Free-Trade Zone areas, our processing centres in the US, Dubai, Asia and Latin America give importers, manufacturers and distributors the opportunity to experience these advantages. Also known as a ‘Foreign-Trade Zone’ in the US, a Free-Trade Zone …
> 
> USA Free Trade Zones: Everything you need to know | Tetra ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA Free Trade Zones: Everything you need to know | Tetra Consultants
> 
> 
> Register your company in USA Free Trade Zones for multiple benefits. Find out whether your business belongs to General Purpose Zones or Subzones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tetraconsultants.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Trade Zones in The United StatesAdvantages of USA Free Trade ZonesGeneral Purpose ZonesSubzonesHow to proceed with Registering A Company in USA Free Trade Zones?FAQs
> Image
> A class of special economic zone, USA Free Trade Zones are also commonly referred to as “Foreign Trade Zones”. Businesses receive multiple benefits of USA free trade zones. Within its premises, businesses get to enjoy customs duty exemption for their goods. Generally organized around major seaports, it also holds many trade advantages. According to the Free trade zone directory of the United States Department of Commerc…
> See more on tetraconsultants.com
> About Foreign-Trade Zones and Contact Info | U.S. Customs ...
> 
> 
> https://www.cbp.gov/.../foreign-trade-zones/about
> 
> 
> An Introduction to Foreign-Trade ZonesThe Advantages of Using A Foreign-Trade ZoneEstablishing A Foreign-Trade ZoneRole of CBPWhat May Be Placed in ZonesWhat May Be Done in ZonesEntering Merchandise from A Zone Into The United States For ConsumptionPrivileged Foreign StatusZone Restricted StatusNonprivileged Foreign Status
> Image
> Foreign-Trade Zones (FTZ) are secure areas under U.S. Customs and Border Protection (CBP) supervision that are generally considered outside CBP territory upon activation. Located in or near CBP ports of entry, they are the United States' version of what are known internationally as free-trade zones. Authority for establishing these facilities is granted by the Foreign-Trade Zones Board under the Foreign-Trade Zones Act of 1934, …
> See more on cbp.gov
> NBSO Texas FAQ :Free Trade Zones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NBSO Texas FAQ :Free Trade Zones
> 
> 
> NBSO Texas FAQ: Free Trade Zones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbso-texas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Trade Zones The climate for international trade can change, and the future is a bit unclear right now as power and the dynamics of foreign business are shifting. There are, however, certain designations that can help facilitate foreign trade through easement of import duties and other predetermined benefits.
> 
> Foreign-Trade Zones Board
> 
> 
> https://www.trade.gov/foreign-trade-zones-board
> 
> 
> Foreign-Trade Zones Resources. Formats, guidance and instructions on requests for FTZ authority and site and subzone designations. Provides information on each foreign-trade zone such as contact information, sites, subzones and Federal Register notices. This is …
> 
> Free-trade zone - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free-trade zone - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OverviewDefinitionExport-processing zoneBackgroundUS Foreign-Trade Zone Board and ASFUAE Free ZonesKuwait Free Trade ZoneCriticism
> A free-trade zone (FTZ) is a class of special economic zone. It is a geographic area where goods may be imported, stored, handled, manufactured, or reconfigured and re-exported under specific customs regulation and generally not subject to customs duty. Free trade zones are generally organized around major seaports, international airports, and national frontiers—areas with many geographic advantages for trade.
> Wikipedia · Text under CC-BY-SA license
> FTZ Basics & Benefits - Inbound Logistics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTZ Basics & Benefits - Inbound Logistics
> 
> 
> Foreign Trade Zones can help global shippers maximize savings and minimize operational costs. Speeding customs clearance and eliminating paperwork seals the deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.inboundlogistics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Improving CompetitivenessCutting Down on PaperworkChoosing The Right Type of FTZThe Alternative AdvantageThe Combination ApproachPitfalls and ChallengesFuture of FTZs
> An FTZ's primary advantage is its ability to improve a company's competitive position. Businesses can avoid import duties if goods that enter the FTZ are stored, sorted, tested, repackaged, and otherwise handled within the FTZ, then exported without ever entering the U.S. marketplace. For those products that do enter the U.S. marketplace, duty payments are due only once. Postponing payment provides a cash-flow advantage to importers and exporters. In addition, duty and tax rates on merchandise admitted to a…
> See more on inboundlogistics.com
> How to Set up a Foreign-Trade Zone
> 
> 
> https://www.thebalancesmb.com/how-to-set-up-a...
> 
> 
> Jun 27, 2019 · Free-Trade Zone . A free-trade zone, on the other hand, is a dedicated area where goods can land, be repackaged, modified, manipulated and relabeled, along with the performance of a number of other operations, in some cases excluding manufacturing (similar to a bonded warehousing situation), and re-exported without customs authorities stepping ...



_As a result, activated businesses in an FTZ can reduce or eliminate duty on imports

Within its premises, businesses get to enjoy customs duty exemption for their goods. 

 It is a geographic area where goods may be imported, stored, handled, manufactured, or reconfigured and re-exported under specific customs regulation and generally not subject to customs duty. 

 Businesses can avoid import duties if goods that enter the FTZ are stored, sorted, tested, repackaged, and otherwise handled within the FTZ, then exported without ever entering the U.S. marketplace. For those products that do enter the U.S. marketplace, duty payments are due only once. _

So now you see the error in your claim?


----------



## elektra

surada said:


> Chinese in $2 Billion Tar Sands Deal - Oil Change International
> 
> 
> To paraphrase the great writer Samuel Langhorne Clemens, better known as Mark Twain: “Rumors of my death have been greatly exaggerated!" And so it is with
> 
> 
> 
> priceofoil.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese in $2 Billion Tar Sands Deal To paraphrase the great writer Samuel Langhorne Clemens, better known as Mark Twain: “Rumors of my death have been greatly exaggerated!” And so it is with the tar sands, one of the hottest debates in the energy industry.
> Chinese in $2 Billion Tar Sands Deal - Oil Change ...


An article from 2009? That was 3 presidents ago? Is not Murhpy Corp a 54% stake holder.

And the tar sands, the largest oil reserve in world, there are a lot more companies involved, than just one Chinese company as you stated.

You h


----------



## elektra

surada said:


> Chinese companies commit to Alberta oilsands despite setbacks  | Globalnews.ca
> 
> 
> While some European and U.S. companies cut their exposure to the Canadian oilsands, China's Big Three oil giants -- CNOOC, PetroChina and Sinopec -- seem content to let their bets ride even if the results haven't been spectacular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> globalnews.ca


So????? You stated only the Chinese profit from Canadian tar sands. This link you provided states the Chinese are losing money. The article also states some US and European companies are pulling back. 

The article surada provided proves surada wrong!

The article states China is losing money, not making money as surada has stated.

The article also show there are US and European companies invested in the tar sands. Not only the Chinese.

Surada and so many others education is nothing more than Democrat talking points. When challenged they go to Google and cling on to the search result as if it validates what they believe. What they were told. It takes a better education than that the democrats recieve to know how to use Google to find answers.

At the least you must understand Google is paid to have paid results on the first pages. Google is very much a political propaganda platform.


----------



## surada

elektra said:


> So????? You stated only the Chinese profit from Canadian tar sands. This link you provided states the Chinese are losing money. The article also states some US and European companies are pulling back.
> 
> The article surada provided proves surada wrong!
> 
> The article states China is losing money, not making money as surada has stated.
> 
> The article also show there are US and European companies invested in the tar sands. Not only the Chinese.
> 
> Surada and so many others education is nothing more than Democrat talking points. When challenged they go to Google and cling on to the search result as if it validates what they believe. What they were told. It takes a better education than that the democrats recieve to know how to use Google to find answers.
> 
> At the least you must understand Google is paid to have paid results on the first pages. Google is very much a political propaganda platform.







__





						Tar Sands Action » Key Facts on Keystone XL
					






					tarsandsaction.org
				




Keystone XL is an export pipeline. According to presentations to investors, Gulf Coast refiners plan to refine the cheap Canadian crude supplied by the pipeline into diesel and other products for export to Europe and Latin America. Proceeds from these exports are earned tax-free. Much of the fuel refined from the pipeline’s heavy crude oil will never reach U.S. drivers’ tanks.


----------



## justoffal

pyetro said:


> The independent Pulitzer winning website notes that the pipeline wasn't even operational, despite the fake news spread by Facebook right winger Ted Nugent.
> Facebook flagged the fake news too.
> The good news is that if you like fake news, the false claim is widely available in USMB, where right wing nicknames gladly copy and paste what Ted Nugent types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - No, the price of gas isn’t up 50 cents, price of food isn’t up 10% under Biden
> 
> 
> Are President Joe Biden’s executive orders so powerful that, in the less than two months he’s held office, they have spi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com


Sorry dude PolitiFact needs schooling in commodities trading. Futures are a very big part of the commodities market. Removal of the future produce from that pipeline had a direct effect and an immediate effect on the price of the petroleum commodities in fact all of the hydrocarbon commodities.
PolitiFact gets five Pinocchio's from me.

Jo


----------



## justoffal

surada said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tar Sands Action » Key Facts on Keystone XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tarsandsaction.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keystone XL is an export pipeline. According to presentations to investors, Gulf Coast refiners plan to refine the cheap Canadian crude supplied by the pipeline into diesel and other products for export to Europe and Latin America. Proceeds from these exports are earned tax-free. Much of the fuel refined from the pipeline’s heavy crude oil will never reach U.S. drivers’ tanks.


Another one who's completely illiterate in commodities trading especially on the global scale. When it comes to hydrocarbons there is only a global market you moron... There are no local markets for petroleum anymore.

This is exactly why gas that is already in the tanks at the stations changes price even before it gets pumped overnight. It's sitting there in the tank in the ground and its price is moving up and down according to the commodities rate for the day.


----------



## surada

justoffal said:


> Sorry dude PolitiFact needs schooling in commodities trading. Futures are a very big part of the commodities market. Removal of the future produce from that pipeline had a direct effect and an immediate effect on the price of the petroleum commodities in fact all of the hydrocarbon commodities.
> PolitiFact gets five Pinocchio's from me.
> 
> Jo




Why is Keystone XL still in play after a decade? Its still a scam on the US taxpayer.


----------



## elektra

surada said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tar Sands Action » Key Facts on Keystone XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tarsandsaction.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keystone XL is an export pipeline. According to presentations to investors, Gulf Coast refiners plan to refine the cheap Canadian crude supplied by the pipeline into diesel and other products for export to Europe and Latin America. Proceeds from these exports are earned tax-free. Much of the fuel refined from the pipeline’s heavy crude oil will never reach U.S. drivers’ tanks.


So know you agree the US will profit from the pipeline. Thank You.


----------



## surada

AFrench2 said:


> Wait, are you telling me the oil market is a global commodity that is highly interconnected and that the President of 1 country doesn't pull a daily lever to set the oil prices after he puts his slippers on in the morning?
> 
> Yeah, okay dude, hahahaha. Next you'll be saying Biden won the fraudulent election. XD Sad!


This came out ten years ago. By now you should know keystone XL is tax dodge for the Chinese.


----------



## surada

Wyatt earp said:


> Seriously dude, I could care less, but the premise is how in the world could a pro green president want cheap oil prices?


The US has the highest lift costs in the world. Biden can't set the prices.


----------



## justoffal

surada said:


> This came out ten years ago. By now you should know keystone XL is tax dodge for the Chinese.


Who cares? It's still a commodities multiplier and can almost instantly put downward pressure on the hydrocarbons markets....closing it immediately ( like overnight!) handed Putin several hundred billion in accrued commodities valuations.


----------



## justoffal

surada said:


> The US has the highest lift costs in the world. Biden can't set the prices.


Bullshit....he can control the people who do....and he did.

Jo


----------



## surada

justoffal said:


> Bullshit....he can control the people who do....and he did.
> 
> Jo


You really are too ignorant.    Canadian oil barrels head out of the U.S. Gulf in record numbers.


----------



## justoffal

surada said:


> You really are too ignorant.    Canadian oil barrels head out of the U.S. Gulf in record numbers.


Thanks for showing me what an idiot you are. Those are being railroaded to the coast far more expensively than a pipeline would move them and then shipped via tanker.... another added travel expense to wherever they're going. Haven't you been paying attention you idiot? The pipeline eliminated those costs and drove the prices down. You are a moron (maybe knowingly?)  that was the whole point in building the pipeline in the first place. Did you think everybody suddenly forgot that?


----------



## BlindBoo

justoffal said:


> It's still a commodities multiplier and can almost instantly put downward pressure on the hydrocarbons markets


It didn't effect production at all and had a barely noticeable short term effect on speculation.


----------



## BlindBoo

justoffal said:


> The pipeline eliminated those costs and drove the prices down.



How did the incomplete, non operational pipeline do that?


----------



## surada

justoffal said:


> Thanks for showing me what an idiot you are. Those are being railroaded to the coast far more expensively than a pipeline would move them and then shipped via tanker.... another added travel expense to wherever they're going. Haven't you been paying attention you idiot? The pipeline eliminated those costs and drove the prices down. You are a moron (maybe knowingly?)  that was the whole point in building the pipeline in the first place. Did you think everybody suddenly forgot that?


Keystone XL would be a big money maker for the Chinese owners who own Canadian tarsands. It just doesn't benefit US consumers or taxpayers.


----------



## surada

justoffal said:


> Bullshit....he can control the people who do....and he did.
> 
> Jo


We haven't nationalized the US oil companies.


----------



## surada

OPEC meets with U.S. shale executives as oil prices skyrocket
					

Officials from the Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countries (OPEC) met U.S. shale oil company executives on the sidelines of the CERAWeek conference in Houston on Monday as energy prices soared over supply concerns.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## justoffal

surada said:


> We haven't nationalized the US oil companies.


Yes we have... The downpour of dictatorial executive orders and the choking flood of inane regulatory quick sand are defacto ownership.


----------



## surada

justoffal said:


> Yes we have... The downpour of dictatorial executive orders and the choking flood of inane regulatory quick sand are defacto ownership.


You don't know what you are talking about. So typical.  Why don't you go into the oil business and show the industry how it's done?


----------



## justoffal

surada said:


> You don't know what you are talking about. So typical.  Why don't you go into the oil business and show the industry how it's done?


No need and of course I know what I'm talking about. A commodity is a commodity...doesn't matter if it's oil or pork bellies. Also the silly claim that keystone product was going to be a dedicated China market is ludicrously irrelevant. Oil prices are set globally not locally so any change in production affects prices and futures...


----------



## surada

justoffal said:


> No need and of course I know what I'm talking about. A commodity is a commodity...doesn't matter if it's oil or pork bellies. Also the silly claim that keystone product was going to be a dedicated China market is ludicrously irrelevant. Oil prices are set globally not locally so any change in production affects prices and futures...


It's not a dedicated Chinese market. They just can't sell it in the US if they refine it in the free trade zone. They can't give tarsands away. Their profits depends on the free trade zone.


----------



## justoffal

surada said:


> It's not a dedicated Chinese market. They just can't sell it in the US if they refine it in the free trade zone. They can't give tarsands away. Their profits depends on the free trade zone.



The point is all production everywhere matters to the whole market...it's a paradigm that eludes the thought process of people who who are not familiar with global commodities..
Yes I am somewhat familiar with the problems in the tar sands process...though I am certainly no expert on the matter.


----------

